# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Physikum Herbst 2013

## maniac89

Dann will ich mal derjenige sein, der viel zu frh diesen Thread erffnet und damit alle in Panik versetzt.  :hmmm...: 


Somit: Wie siehts aus, wer ist dabei? Habt ihr vor, in den Ferien schonmal was zu wiederholen?

----------


## PCR

Ich werde am Start sein.^^ bin am berlegen einen Physikumskurs zu belegen. Mal schauen. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sodawasser

Grte Hrde bei mir: Erst Biochemie im 4. Semester bestehen, dann schauen wir mal weiter ;) Werde aber whrend des Semesters anfangen zu wiederholen, jetzt finde ich es bisschen sehr frh.

----------


## still-waiting?

Die Duceklausur? Wenn ja, keine Panik, da kommen auch viele Altfragen dran  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Hier, bin dabei  :Grinnnss!: . Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass ich die Physioklausur im Juli bestehe. Das ist so ein bisschen die Hrde hier. 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, ab Mai zu wiederholen. Ob ich das dann mache, ist aber auch ne andere Frage  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Das sind immer die schnen Vorstze, im Endeffekt hat man mit den Klausuren genug zu tun.  :Smilie:

----------


## maniac89

Ich hab mir fr die Ferien vorgenommen, mal ganz entspannt alle medi-learn Biochemie-Hefte durchzugehen. Ich hab von dem Fach nmlich absolut keinen blassen Schimmer. Hab die Klausur alleine durch Altklausuren bestanden.
Ich hoffe, ich kann mich aufraffen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Das sind immer die schnen Vorstze, im Endeffekt hat man mit den Klausuren genug zu tun.


Ja, das stimmt  :Grinnnss!: . Aber bei uns ist es eigentlich echt zu schaffen. Wir haben im Juli nur Physio- und Biochemie-Klausur. Biochemie ist kein Problem, da habe ich in der ersten schon ziemlich viele Punkte gesammelt und jetzt reichen mir vergleichsweise wenige. Physio ist hier halt echt der Hammer (angeblich eine Durchfallquote von 75%, nach Anhebung der Bestehensgrenzen dann noch 25%). Aber bis dahin ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit ...

----------


## Cookie-Island

Hallo Leute,
Ich werde im Herbst wieder antreten da es im Frhjahr nicht geklappt hat.
Ich berlege an einem Vorbereitungskur teilzunehmen aber da gehen die Meinungen ja auch weit auseinander.
Gibt es hier vllt jemanden, der in den letzen 2-3 Jahren solch einen Kurs besucht hat und mir seine Erfahrungen schildern knnte?!? Das wre super nett!

Gru

----------


## still-waiting?

Hey Cookie,

das tut mir leid, dass es diesmal nicht geklappt hat!

Ich hab dieses Jahr den Medilearn Kurs besucht, da meine Uni den grtenteils finanziert (150€ Eigenbeteiligung, die man mit ner 1 wiederbekommt)
Der Kurs war meiner Meinung nach sehr gut. Klar gabs auch mal Dozenten mit denen ich nix anfangen konnte aber die Meisten haben einen super Job gemacht.

Anfangen tut es mit einer allgemeinen Veranstaltung, bei der man Kreuzstrategien etc vorgetragen bekommt (die oft echt was bringen!) und dann gibts ein Eingangstestat um zu sehen wo man steht. Das wichtigste war fr mich, dass mein Lerntag organisiert wurde. 

Du bekommst einen Stundenplan, bei dem alle Fcher behandelt werden. Sagen wir der heutige Tag besteht aus Physio-Atmung:
- Morgens 8:30- ca 14:00 Kurs: Dabei werden die wichtigen Sachen erklrt und besonders Wert auf die Punktelieferanten gelegt. Dazu gibt es ein Skript
- Wenn man heim kommt macht man die Tagesklausur um zu sehen wieviel man vom Kurstag mitgenommen hat
- Man arbeitet das Skript nach
- Man bearbeitet den abendlichen Kreuzplan, der aus einem groen Fach und einem kleinen Fach besteht: in  dem Fall Physiologie und Physik wenn man dann noch Lust/Zeit hat gibts noch ein groes Heft mit IMPP Fragen zum behandelten Thema

Da alles recht gut strukturiert ist kommt man mit dem Stoff bis zum Physikum super durch und hat alles gut geplant.
Am Schluss wird noch eine Generalprobe geschrieben. An der sieht man ungefhr auf welche Note man sich im Physikum einstellen kann. 

Ich kann den Kurs echt empfehlen, vor allem wenn man ein bisschen Antrieb braucht sich hinzusetzen und alles durchzuackern ;)

----------


## Cookie-Island

Hey still-waiting,
danke fr deine Antwort.

----------


## still-waiting?

Kein Problem, wenn du noch Fragen hast kannst du dich gern per PN melden

----------


## loewin

Hallo Cookie-Island!
Also ich hab den Intensivkurs im Winter diesen Jahres besucht und kann ihn nur empfehlen.
Der Kurs ging knapp sechs Wochen und beeinhaltete auch die mndliche Prfungsvorbereitung.
Vormittags wurde jeweils ein Kursskript behandelt. Im Anschluss gab es jeweils eine Tagesklausur sowie im Anschluss alle paar Tage eine mndliche Prfung zum Thema. Am Abend wurde dann thematisch bezogen gekreuzt. Nachmittags habe ich persnlich dann immer das jeweilige Skript gelernt, damit ich es nach dem Kurs "nur noch" wiederholen muss. Aber das hat jeder anders gemacht, vielen wurde das auch zu stressig. 
Im Anschluss an jeden Themenkomplex gab es dann eine groe mndliche Prfung ber das gesamte Fach sowie eine entsprechende schriftliche Generalprobe. Es war auch immer eine Betreuerin vor Ort, an die man sich in Sachen Lernschwierigkeiten wenden konnte. Das mal so zum groben Ablauf.

Persnlich kann ich sagen, dass sich meine ngste vor mndlichen Prfungen damit so ziemlich abgebaut haben. Man hat gelernt mit Struktur ranzugehen und vor allem zu ben, was man macht, wenn man die Antwort eben mal nicht gleich ganz genau wei. Sehr hilfreich. 
Die Gruppe sowie alle Dozenten waren sehr nett und bemht.

Werde das Physikum selbst im Herbst das erste Mal machen, aber ich kann sagen, dass bei denen, die sich wirklich ernsthaft reingehngt haben, die Strategie sehr gut aufging.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen  :Smilie: !
LG

----------


## PCR

Kann jemand ein gutes (kurz-)Lehrbuch fr Psychologie empfehlen,welches alle prfungsrelevaten Themen abdeckt?

Danke im vorraus!

LG

----------


## lio

Hast du dir den Zusatzteil in der Schwarzen Reihen schon mal angeschaut? 
Ich fand den fr Psycho ganz gut als Ergnzung zu medilearn.

----------


## Kandra

http://www.amazon.de/Kurzlehrbuch-Me...476593&sr=8-10

----------


## PRIND

Die meiner Meinung nach beste Mglichkeit fr Psycho zu lernen ist zu kreuzen und evtl. die Kommentare zu lesen (egal ob Mediscript oder Examen online). Hat meiner Erfahrung nach immer fr sicherlich 90% +/- mindestens gereicht. 

Ansonsten sind die ML Skripte zu dem Thema schn kurz und bndig. Das BASIC Heft "med. Psychologie und Soziologie" ist ebenfalls recht gut.

----------


## DerSalamander

Beim Frhjahrsphysikum dieses Jahr war Psycho leider echt knifflig. Hatte dort nur knapp ber 50%, wobei ich zuhause immer so zwischen 80 und 90% lag.
Wenn man die Zeit dazu hat, kann man ja mal ein Kurzlehrbuch zur Hand nehmen, aber zumindest die Medilearns sollte man drauf haben.

----------


## PCR

> Beim Frhjahrsphysikum dieses Jahr war Psycho leider echt knifflig. Hatte dort nur knapp ber 50%, wobei ich zuhause immer so zwischen 80 und 90% lag.
> Wenn man die Zeit dazu hat, kann man ja mal ein Kurzlehrbuch zur Hand nehmen, aber zumindest die Medilearns sollte man drauf haben.


DITO! 

@Kandra: Danke fr den Link.  :Grinnnss!: 
Gre

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Hab mal ne kurze Frage: Sind die Kommentare in der schwarzen Reihe und Thieme Examen online die gleichen?

----------


## Frisko

Teils, teils ... hatte ich zumindest so das Gefhl... Einige der neueren Sachen sind etwas nchternen gehalten. Die SR hat ja diesen humoristischen Grundton, der fehlt bei einigen Kommentaren... 

Mir hats geholfen, Psycho einfach nach Themengebieten zu kreuzen, also einen Tag Methodik, am anderen Tag theoretische Grundlagen. Die Aufgaben wiederholen sich schon immer wieder und irgendwann hatte ich dann auch begriffen, wie die Vier-Felder-Tafel funktioniert.

----------


## sat58

_Habe einen Kurs besucht. Kann Dir meine Erfahrungen schildern!_
_Viele liebe Gre_

----------


## Kandra

So, nachdem ich gestern den Endgegner Biochemie 2 besiegt habe, kann ich mich auch guten Gewissens hier einreihen  :Smilie:  Nchstes Semester stehen jetzt noch Physik 2 und Physio 2 an und ab Ende Mai/Anfang Juni liegt die volle Konzentration auf dem Fiesikum.

----------


## maniac89

Hast du ab da schon keine Prfungen mehr? Dann hast dus ja gut.  :Smilie:  Unsere letzte Klausur ist so um den 15. Juli rum.

----------


## Kandra

Nein, Klausurentechnisch sind wir Anfang Juni durch. Wir haben danach aber noch bis Mitte Juli eine Art Physikumsvorbereitung in der wir die wichtigsten Organsysteme nochmal in Anatomie, Biochemie und Physiologie durchnehmen. Also "leider" nicht komplett frei, aber ich hoffe, dass das schon was bringt.

----------


## Anatom90

Glckwunsch zur bestandenen BC 2 Prfung Kandra! Kannst echt stolz sein, vorallem da ja fast 50% durchgefallen sind ;)

----------


## Kandra

Ja, find ich total krass und ne Frechheit! Ich hoffe wirklich, dass sich die Biochemiker noch irgendwie erweichen lassen, im Sommersemester doch noch ne Klausur anzubieten. Mal eben 121 Leuten die Teilnahme am Physikum zu versagen find ich unangebracht.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Glckwunsch zur bestandenen BC 2 Prfung Kandra! Kannst echt stolz sein, vorallem da ja fast 50% durchgefallen sind ;)


Das ist krass. Aber so luft das bei uns in Physio. Das Dumme ist nur, dass wir die erst im Juli schreiben und dann natrlich schon mit der Physikumsvorbereitung angefangen haben, auch wenn wir durchfallen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Anatom90

Wir schreiben Physio auch relativ spt, aber was solls?! Frher oder spter musst du den ganzen Stoff eben drauf haben!
Habt ihr schon einen Lernplan fr die kommenden Wochen und Monate aufgestellt?
Habt ihr schon mit dem Lernen angefangen? Ich werde kommendes Wochenende mal loslegen mit Anatomie weils am lngsten zurckliegt  :Big Grin:  Mal sehen was draus wird ...

----------


## Muriel

Habt Ihr, Kandra, denn nicht mindestens eine Wiederholungsmglichkeit noch vor dem Physikum?  Das war bei uns immer so, damit man mit einmaligem Durchfallen nicht sofort raus war.

----------


## Kandra

> Habt Ihr, Kandra, denn nicht mindestens eine Wiederholungsmglichkeit noch vor dem Physikum?  Das war bei uns immer so, damit man mit einmaligem Durchfallen nicht sofort raus war.


In Biochemie war das leider schon die Wiederholungsprfung (die Erste war im Februar) und im Sommersemester bieten die Biochemiker keine Klausur an, da sind die knallhart. 
In Physik und Physio gibts noch ne Nachholklausur, die ist irgendwann Ende Juni.

----------


## maniac89

Boah, ich muss mich hier mal unbekannterweise ausheulen.  :Frown:  Ich berlege zur Zeit, ob ich das Physikum schiebe. Grund ist ne schwere Erkrankung im Familienkreis (besteht schon lnger), bei der jetzt aber ein schwerer, sehr lebensbedrohlicher Eingriff geplant ist, der genau in die Vorbereitungsphase fallen wrde. Einerseits muss ich das natrlich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden, andererseits wrde es (wenn ich fr mich definitiv festlegen wrde, erst im Mrz zu schreiben), ziemlich viel Druck rausnehmen und ich knnte mich auf das laufende Semester konzentrieren, das ansich sehr chillig ist.
Andererseits bin ich auch nicht mehr die jngste (soo alt auch wieder nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen in meinem Alter im gleichen Semester, hab ich noch nie "richtig" gearbeitet) und wrde gerne in der Klinik noch ein Freisemester nehmen und das summiert sich halt dann auch.. Hmmm

----------


## freak1

Melde mich auch mal hier, Mitte Mai Biochemie-Abschlussklausur (nochmal ALLES, sogar mit Nachschreibmglichkeit Kurz vor Ende der Nachrreichfrist) und Neuroanatomie Anfang Juni (die man bestehen MUSS, sonst halt 1 Jahr Pause weil Klinik immer nur im WS anfngt...) schreiben und dann bis Mitte Juli unsere POL und Einfhrung in die Klinische Medizin... Bin mal gespannt wie das wird, hab mir bis jetzt nicht so wirklich Gedanken zum Lernen gemacht, bis Mai muss BC eh sitzen und Neuro auch, bleiben noch Physio, Psycho und Bewegungsapperat+Histo (Organe war erst im Mrz) von den Groen... Endgegner wird eh die Mndliche (besonders Anatomie), fr die Schriftliche mach ich mir gar keinen Stress, die wird schon! :Smilie:

----------


## Mrs. A

Ich ab auch im Herbst dabei! Muss nur einen kleinen Ultraschallkurs hinter mich bringen und natrlich die tollen BC-/Physiopraktika;)

----------


## Kandra

> Boah, ich muss mich hier mal unbekannterweise ausheulen.  Ich berlege zur Zeit, ob ich das Physikum schiebe. Grund ist ne schwere Erkrankung im Familienkreis (besteht schon lnger), bei der jetzt aber ein schwerer, sehr lebensbedrohlicher Eingriff geplant ist, der genau in die Vorbereitungsphase fallen wrde. Einerseits muss ich das natrlich jetzt noch nicht entscheiden, andererseits wrde es (wenn ich fr mich definitiv festlegen wrde, erst im Mrz zu schreiben), ziemlich viel Druck rausnehmen und ich knnte mich auf das laufende Semester konzentrieren, das ansich sehr chillig ist.
> Andererseits bin ich auch nicht mehr die jngste (soo alt auch wieder nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen in meinem Alter im gleichen Semester, hab ich noch nie "richtig" gearbeitet) und wrde gerne in der Klinik noch ein Freisemester nehmen und das summiert sich halt dann auch.. Hmmm


Ich denke, das kommt vor allem darauf an, wie viel Ehrgeiz du beim Physikum hast. Sprich, willst du ne 1 oder reicht dir auch ne 4? Wenn dir die Note egal ist, kannst du ja auch einfach mal mitlernen und kurzfristig entscheiden ob du mitschreibst oder ein Semester schiebst. Vielleicht luft die OP und die Zeit davor so gut, dass du dir weniger Sorgen machen musst als "geplant" und dafr mehr lernen kannst.

----------


## maniac89

Kandra, danke fr die Antwort.  :Smilie:  Ja, es kommt wie du schon andeutest auch noch hinzu, dass ich nicht unbedingt ne 4 will, sondern das rausholen, was fr mich mglich ist (das ist sicher keine 1, aber 2 oder 3 wr super...) Naja, ich hab mich jetzt mehr oder weniger entschieden, erst im Mrz zu schreiben.

----------


## Kandra

Dann geniee den Sommer, ich beneide dich jetzt schon ;)

----------


## PCR

So. Die letzten paar Tage in "Freiheit" genieen und dann loslegen frs schriftliche Physikum zu lernen.  :Smilie: 

LG!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also ich find es irgendwie total schwer, sich whrend des normalen Semesters die Zeit zu nehmen aufs Physikum zu lernen. Wir hatten letztes Wochenende die Abschluss-Anatomie Klausur und jetzt hab ich zwar bis Juli keine Klausur mehr, aber wegen Seminaren/Praktika ist oft schon mein ganzer Nachmittag voll. Ich habe noch keinen wirklichen Plan wie ich mir das einteilen soll ...

----------


## Anatom90

Ich wrd einfach anfangen! Lern ein Thema durch und dann kreuzt du das! Und dann weitermachen! 
Die kleinen Fcher wie Biologie, Chemie und Physik sollte man NUR kreuzen! (Meiner Meinung nach)
Psycho vielleicht noch mitm Kurzlehrbuch grndlich durchlesen (weil das echt ne einfach Punktequelle ist) und kreuzen!

Und die groen Fcher muss man natrlich schon sehr grndlich durchgehen vorallem auf Hinblick frs mndliche! Hab zuerst mit Anatomie angefangen vor 2 Wochen und bin schon fast mit Marko durch...fange dann Montag mit veg. Physio an wegen unserer Klausur...das einzige was ich dann noch richtig lernen msste wre Histo!

Falls jemand ein paar Tipps hat zum lernen wrs echt cool.

Meine Schwestern sagen mir stndig dass ich mehr Zeit frs kreuzen einplanen sollte! DIe haben damals echt NUR gekreuzt frs schriftliche! Aber das ist bei denen auch schon 10 Jahre her!! Ob das bei uns auch reicht wei ich nicht....

----------


## still-waiting?

Also ich hab fr Chemie und Physik auch fast nur gekreuzt weil mir die Fcher nicht wirklich liegen. Bei den Rechenaufgaben die ich nicht konnte hab ich dann immer c genommen ;) Ansonsten hab ich da nur ein paar einfache Sachen die sich stndig wiederholen angeschaut wie funktionelle Gruppen, Halbwertszeit etc.

In Bio und Psycho hab ich die Hefte von Medilearn relativ frh durchgearbeitet und dann fast jeden Abend ein Physikum davon gekreuzt. Was ich immer wieder falsch hatte kam auf karten, die ich dann durchgegangen bin wenn ich nicht gekreuzt hab. Die beiden Fcher sind echte Punktebringer. Unterschtzt Psycho nicht. Einige von uns wollten das "schnell" vorm Physikum kreuzen, aber das dauert echt, weil die Fragen immer so viel Text haben ;)

Da wir bis kurz vorm Physikum noch Physio hatten hab ich das einfach fr die Klausur gelernt und mir an den Wochenenden immer Ana und Biochemie eingeteilt. Da hab ich auch die Themen gelernt und abends dann ein Physikum dazu gekreuzt. So wiederholt man immer auch noch den alten Stoff beim kreuzen mit. Aber ich fands auch schwer sich unterm laufenden Semester da richtig drauf zu konzentrieren.

Wichtig ist aber, dass man einen gesunden Lernrhythmus hat und sich nicht zu frh fertig macht mit Nachtschichten etc. sonst hat man beim Physikum einfach keine Kraft mehr.

Ich wnsch euch viel Erfolg beim Lernen  :Smilie:

----------


## uncinate

Hier bei mir stehen Anfang Juli noch Physio 2 und Biochemie 2 an. Somit hat man die zwei Brocken eh drauf im Juli. Daher berlege ich bis dahin mich nur auf diese Fcher zu konzentrieren und Sachen wie Physik/Chemie/Bio immer so als "Snack" einzuschieben. Dann im Juli Anatomie und Psycho sodass im August noch Zeit zum Wiederholen ist.

----------


## Granada

Hallo,

ich mache auch das Physikum im August. Habe auch endlich angefangen, mich darauf vorzubereiten. Beim kreuzen bin ich mir allerdings noch unsicher: wie viele Fragen sollte man denn ungefhr am Tag bearbeiten? Bei medi-learn habe ich dazu leider keine Tipps gefunden.

----------


## ][truba][

Ihr fangt aber echt frh an. Ich hab damals erst Mitte/Ende Juni begonnen! Lblich lblich...

Das mit den Fragen findest du schnell selber raus und ich denke das ist individuell.

Mein Maximum lag bei ungefhr 120 Fragen. Habe allerdings meist tagsber gelernt und Abends entsprechend gekreuzt. 
Und das Kreuzen sollte man wirklich nicht vernachlssigen. Habe meine knapp 7 Wochen wirklich jeden Abend gekreuzt (zwischen 60 und 140 Fragen maximal!).

Manche konnten bzw. haben aber auch weitaus mehr gekreuzt. Das merkt man schnell wenn der Kopf nicht mehr will.

LG Thomas und viel Erfolg euch allen!

----------


## Babypilz

Hallo!

Ich mache auch in diesem Herbst mein Physikum - an die Leute, die schon fleiig am kreuzen sind: wieviel % schafft ihr so, wenn ihr eine Kurzprfung macht? (Also die Prfungen, wo aus allen Fchern Fragen in der Gewichtung des Physikums dran kommen)

Bin mir total unsicher, ich kreuze momentan so etwa 50-55% - sollte ich mehr Gas geben oder liege ich noch im Durchschnitt?

----------


## Nessiemoo

55% ist doch fr Herbst total gut! Du musst ja nur ein paar Sachen wiederholen um sicher ber die 60% grenze zu liegen! (Ich wrde dir aber anraten vielleicht mal ein ganzes Physikum zu kreuzen um mal ein Gefhl zu kriegen wo deine Schwchen sind. Nehme auch ruhig das letzten physikum, bis August wirst du sowieso alle Fragen vergessen XD). 

Ihr fngt aber wirklich frh an - ich habe erst in Juli angefangen - das war dann etwas knapp und stressig, hat aber auch sehr gut geklappt.

----------


## Granada

Ich habe schon angefangen zu lernen, weil bei uns an der Uni die mndlichen Prfungen 4 Wochen vor der schriftlichen sind. Ich wei immer noch nicht, ob ich das gut oder schlecht finden soll. Bis jetzt habe ich geschaut dass ich jeden Tag so an die 50 Fragen mache. Habs aber bisher nicht jeden Tag geschafft.

----------


## Rabbit80

Ich habe im Mrz Physikum geschrieben...aber sich richtig aufs Physikum vorzubereiten inkl kreuzen hab ich wirklich erst im Februar begonnen. Vorher hatte es sich nicht wirklich ergeben, da das 4te Semester in Erlangen ziemlich voll ist bzw dauerte bis Anfang Februar. 

Hab mich damals so an den Lernplaner gehalten und natrlich mit Medilearn Skripten gelernt und das hat gerreicht  :hmmm...: ))))))

Aber letzendlich muss das jeder fr sich ausmachen welche persnlichen Ziele man fr Physikum hat...ich war froh wie alles vorbei war und ich alles geschafft hatte!!!

Viel Spass beim Lernen und va Ausdauer!!!

----------


## elastic

Hab jetzt 5/7 Medilearn Anatomieskripte durch und heute 240 Anatomiefragen gekreuzt, 70% (ohne Histo und Embryo zu lernen ;D). Die Heftchen knnen was!

----------


## PCR

Du kreuzt 240 Fragen an einem Tag?! Respekt.^^

----------


## elastic

hat auch knapp 7h gedauert  :Big Grin:  zu lernen gabs eh nix, Prfungen stehen erstmal keine an, hab ich halt mal gekreuzt^^

----------


## Anatom90

Also ich wei ja nicht wie es euch geht, aber bei mir bricht so langsam die Panik aus...
Bin jetzt dabei veg. Physio und Neuroanatomie zu lernen, weil die Klausuren dazu bald anstehen.
Die Physio Klausur ist Anfang Juni...In Biochemie hatte ich Anfang Februar ne Klausur ber den kompletten Stoff, daher denke ich, dass ich es wieder draufhab wenn ich es nach der Physioklausur wiederhole..Neurophysio ist ja auch kein Thema, dass kann man schnell lernen...Mach mir nur sorgen, ob quasi 1 1/2 Monate ausreichen um nochmal Histo komplett zu lernen und Makro und dazu noch zu kreuzen!
AHhh..ich dreh durch...

----------


## elastic

wuuuhu! Hab ber die Woche 350 Fragen  7 Kurzprfungen gekreuzt (ex online)... 67%  :Smilie:  
Das beruhigt das Herz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe noch nicht angefangen und wrde wahrscheinlich so ungefhr 40% kreuzen. Ich glaube es trotzdem noch bis zum Sommer zu schaffen. Das Genick knnte mir hchstens die Mndliche brechen, falls sie tatschlich vor der Schriftlichen ist.

----------


## lilikl

Hey, htt mal ne Frage... und zwar hab ich nach allen Klausuren/Testaten wahrscheinlich nur noch 8 Wochen zum Lernen und Kreuzen bis zum schriftlichen....  :Frown:  Wie realistisch schtzt ihr da die Chancen ein noch zu bestehen, bzw. mit welcher Note wre das wahrscheinlich? Bin ziemlich ratlos, wie ich es aber schaffen soll noch frher anzufangen...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Muriel

Acht Wochen?  Das ist doch traumhaft.  Soviel freie Zeit nur frs Lernen drften die wenigsten haben.

----------


## Kandra

Wir haben genau 3 Tage bis unsere mndlichen Prfungstermine losgehen und nen knappen Monat bis zur schriftlichen ^^

----------


## elastic

8 Wochen ist doch sau viel...

----------


## dewona

hey leute, wie viele jahre zurck fangt ihr an zu kreuzen?
und wie lernt ihr ana? reichen da echt ddie medilearn skripte?

----------


## Sticks

> Acht Wochen?  Das ist doch traumhaft.  Soviel freie Zeit nur frs Lernen drften die wenigsten haben.


stimmt ich hab 11 Wochen  :Grinnnss!: 
bis dahin nur noch eine Klausur. Aber es gibt auch viele die noch Sachen nachschreiben mssen im Juli von vor einem Jahr. 
Biochemie hab ich so gut wie durch, da wir letztens erst eine (dritte) Klausur aus allen Themen geschrieben haben.

----------


## PCR

Bis zu welchem Jahr kreuzt ihr zurck?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Ich werde ca. ab 2006 kreuzen denke ich. Habe heute auch mal so ne 100 Fragen Kurzprfung gemacht und bin etwas ernchtert. Aber gut, ein bisschen Zeit ist ja noch ^^

----------


## freak1

Wir mssen nchste Woche (nur :X)  noch Neuroanatomie schreiben und haben dann 7 Wochen lang je 2 Termine die Woche fr EKM (Einfhrung klinische Medizin) wofr wir praktisch nichts machen mssen, also bis zum August praktisch frei frs Lernen... Und Biochemie Gesamt-Abschluss haben wir auch erst vor 2 Wochen geschrieben, das Fach ist also sogar schon fertig. 2 1/2 Monate fr alles auer Biochemie find ich ganz gut!

Wenn Anatomie nur nicht so ein A.......och wre!:// Ich seh mich schon durchrasseln in der mndlichen in Ana, oh weia.

----------


## superman1990

Lernt ihr egtl. mit medilearn oder Endspurt?

----------


## Kandra

Ich habe beides und habe jetzt whrend dem Semester mit den Endspurt-Skripten gelernt, werde aber fr den Endspurt (haha, Wortspiel..) wieder auf Medi-Learn umsteigen weil die Endspurt-Skripte zeitlich einfach nicht zu schaffen sind.

----------


## Gesocks

So. Ich lute in diesen Sekunden zum Warmwerden (... und Scheinerwerben  :Grinnnss!: ) meine Neuroshit-Aufholwoche fr die letzte Vorklinikklausur am 28. ein.

Und dann wird hart Physikum geknppelt. Mal berlegen, wie ich das anstelle; wird wohl auf Medilearn als Leitlinie + Lehrbcher in den groen Fchern und themenweise Kreuzerei rauslaufen. Histo erwarte ich mit besonderer Spannung.

Auerdem werde ich mir mal eine Tagesstruktur ausklgeln, die vor allem das stundenlange Scheinfrhstckrumpimmeln im Wohnzimmer wegrationalisieren muss.

----------


## Kandra

Wir sind jetzt am Donnerstag mit den Prfungen durch und ab Freitag (und Samstag!) gehts dann direkt mit dem Anatomie-Repetitorium und ab nchster Woche dem OZS weiter.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Wow, ihr habt es ja gut, dass ihr jetzt dann schon fertig seid. Wir sind am 11. Juli fertig und knnen dann erst richtig anfangen  :grrrr....: . Ich versuche jetzt schon immer mal wieder ein Medi-Learn Heft zu lernen und dann themenweise zu kreuzen. Da wir aber in allen 3 groen Fchern in diesem Semester eine Klausur schreiben/geschrieben haben und dafr auch ordentlich was tun mussten, hoffe ich, dass ich dann kurz vor dem Physikum nur noch die kleinen Fcher richtig wiederholen muss. Wird schon irgendwie werden, es haben ja schon so viele vor uns geschafft!!

----------


## Kandra

Dafr knnen wir schon ab 19.7. mndliche Prfung haben ^^

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Achso. Dann macht es natrlich Sinn, dass ihr jetzt schon mit den Klausuren fertig seid  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miss_H

> Dafr knnen wir schon ab 19.7. mndliche Prfung haben ^^


Genauer ab 22. Juli. Und man darf noch bis zum 22. Juli Scheine nachreichen. Wenn du die Scheine am 22. Juli abgibst, dann kannst du frhestens 5 Tage spter deine Prfung haben. Also vor dem 29. Juli ist es unwahrscheinlich. So meine groe Hoffnung  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

> Genauer ab 22. Juli. Und man darf noch bis zum 22. Juli Scheine nachreichen. Wenn du die Scheine am 22. Juli abgibst, dann kannst du frhestens 5 Tage spter deine Prfung haben. Also vor dem 29. Juli ist es unwahrscheinlich. So meine groe Hoffnung


Je spter, desto besser  :Smilie:  Danke, wusste nicht, dass man noch so lange die Scheine abgeben darf. Das hrt sich schon ein bisschen humaner an, ich teile deine Hoffnung  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

> Genauer ab 22. Juli. Und man darf noch bis zum 22. Juli Scheine nachreichen. Wenn du die Scheine am 22. Juli abgibst, dann kannst du frhestens 5 Tage spter deine Prfung haben. Also vor dem 29. Juli ist es unwahrscheinlich. So meine groe Hoffnung


Problem ist nur, dass unser Prfungsamt immer noch Montags geschlossen hat!
Der 22. Juli ist ein Montag...also ich hab auch vor die Scheine sehr spt nachzureichen! 
Naja, erstmal Physio bewltigen am Donnerstag!  :Smilie:

----------


## wev65

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe die Medi learn Skripte, finde jetzt aber die Seite mit den Errata. Bereich nicht mehr! Geht bei euch die Seite auch nicht?
Falls einer den Link hat, knnte der sie hier reinstellen.

Danke und immer schn lernen

----------


## elastic

was ist denn Errata?

----------


## Kandra

Eine Auflistung der Fehler in den Skripten. Habs auch nicht mehr gefunden letztens, wei nicht was da los ist.

----------


## elastic

Physik und Chemie sind echt eklig und unberechenbar, liege da zwischen 40-80% 

und Psycho komm ich einfach nicht ber 60%...

----------


## Miss_H

> Physik und Chemie sind echt eklig und unberechenbar, liege da zwischen 40-80% 
> 
> und Psycho komm ich einfach nicht ber 60%...


Aber du hast ja auch noch 2 Monate Zeit. Wenn du die letzten 10 bis 15 Examen kreuzt, dann hast du 90% der Fragen, die im Sommer kommen, schon mal gesehen. Das wird schon!

----------


## Anatom90

So 80% der Anatomie Fragen und 80% der Physio Fragen bei Thieme online gekreuzt.
Ergebniss ist ganz okay.
Morgen wird wiederholt und dann gehts an die tolle Biochemie....und dann Histo...
ach bin ich froh wenn das geschafft ist

----------


## Miss_H

> So 80% der Anatomie Fragen und 80% der Physio Fragen bei Thieme online gekreuzt.
> Ergebniss ist ganz okay.
> Morgen wird wiederholt und dann gehts an die tolle Biochemie....und dann Histo...
> ach bin ich froh wenn das geschafft ist


80% gekreuzt oder 80% richtig gekreuzt? Wie willst du denn deinen Wissensstand bis August so hoch halten? Ich bin gerade bei Anatomie und das wird auch noch bestimmt 1,5 Wochen dauern. Dann geht es mit BC weiter und dann Physio. Dann schauen wann die Mndliche ist und danach den Lernplan weiter gestalten.

----------


## Kandra

Die Physiologen kotzen mich an. Ansonsten wiederhole ich gerade Physio falls ich tatschlich die Klausur wiederholen muss, dann Biochemie und dann Anatomie weil ich davon am wenigsten wei ^^

----------


## Anatom90

> 80% gekreuzt oder 80% richtig gekreuzt? Wie willst du denn deinen Wissensstand bis August so hoch halten? Ich bin gerade bei Anatomie und das wird auch noch bestimmt 1,5 Wochen dauern. Dann geht es mit BC weiter und dann Physio. Dann schauen wann die Mndliche ist und danach den Lernplan weiter gestalten.



ne das sind die Anzahl der Fragen die ich schon gekreuzt habe!

In Anatomie hab ich davon 74% richtig gekreuzt und in Physio 80% richtig.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich damit rechne schon Anfang August in die mndliche zu kommen, daher gebe ich jetzt Gas..und wenn nicht dann hab ich umso mehr Zeit zum wiederholen! ;)

----------


## elastic

fack wo nimmst du die Zeit her um eben mal mehrere tausend Fragen zu kreuzen?
oder hast du schon frei?

----------


## Anatom90

N frei nicht...aber plane das ganze Wochenende ein und immer wenn ich mal Zeit hab ein bisschen.
Hab auch Anatomie schon etwas in den Semesterferien nach dem Pflegepraktikum gelernt weils so lange her ist bei mir.
Aber es ist noch massig Zeit...

----------


## elastic

ok so viel kann ich nicht machen ... Zeit fr Freundin muss einfach sein, trotz Physikum^^

----------


## Anatom90

aber wo sind denn die ganzen anderen Physikumsanwrter?
Msste doch hier im Forum etwas mehr los sein...2 Monate vorher..  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

> aber wo sind denn die ganzen anderen Physikumsanwrter?
> Msste doch hier im Forum etwas mehr los sein...2 Monate vorher..


Sind halt auch noch 2 Monate. Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die erst in 4 Wochen mit Lernen anfangen. Heute geht nicht so viel bei mir. Viel zu warm!

----------


## Kandra

> Sind halt auch noch 2 Monate. Es gibt bestimmt Leute, die erst in 4 Wochen mit Lernen anfangen. Heute geht nicht so viel bei mir. Viel zu warm!


Ich habs fr heute auch aufgegeben. Bis 11 wars ok, danach hatte es knapp 30 Grad im Zimmer, ich warte auf khlere Tage ^^

----------


## Miss_H

> Ich habs fr heute auch aufgegeben. Bis 11 wars ok, danach hatte es knapp 30 Grad im Zimmer, ich warte auf khlere Tage ^^


Gleich ist Besserung in Sicht. Es hat sich schon zugezogen. 
Hat Physio eigentlich geklappt und du kannst jetzt mit der Physikmsvorbereitung durchstarten?

----------


## Kandra

> Gleich ist Besserung in Sicht. Es hat sich schon zugezogen. 
> Hat Physio eigentlich geklappt und du kannst jetzt mit der Physikmsvorbereitung durchstarten?


Falls sich das Facebook-Gercht nicht doch noch bewahrheitet fehlt mir leider auch nach der Herausnahme der einen Frage noch ein Punkt ^^ Ich habe also immer noch die Chance, einen Sommer zu gewinnen ;)

----------


## Miss_H

> Falls sich das Facebook-Gercht nicht doch noch bewahrheitet fehlt mir leider auch nach der Herausnahme der einen Frage noch ein Punkt ^^ Ich habe also immer noch die Chance, einen Sommer zu gewinnen ;)


Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass es noch klappt und du es einfach schnell hinter dich bringen kannst  :Smilie:

----------


## Granada

Bei mir sinds noch knapp 5 Wochen bis zum Mndlichen, also ich bin schon am rotieren mit lernen und kreuzen ;)

----------


## Sticks

Woher wisst ihr denn wann ihr die mndlichen habt? Wir bekommen erst nach der schriftlichen Bescheid und dann auch jeweils nur eine Woche vorher.

----------


## Granada

Das bei uns an der Uni so geregelt, dass die mndlichen Prfungen vor dem schriftlichen in der letzten Juli-Woche und in der ersten August-Woche stattfinden. Die genauen Prfer erfahren wir auch erst eine Woche vor der Prfung.

----------


## PCR

Bis zu welchem Jahr kreuzt ihr zurck?

----------


## ][truba][

Ich glaube da steht das man nicht weiter als, ich glaube, 5 oder 6 Jahre zurckkreuzen soll.

Ist aber schon ein Jahr her als ich mich damit befassen musste.

LG Thomas

P.S: Und allen ein gutes Durchhaltevermgen!

----------


## Miss_H

10 bis 15 Examen zurck. Ich mache immer die letzten 10 bzw. das was bei den Endspurt-Lernpaketsitzungen kommt. Ich bin ein bisschen frustiert, weil ich gerade bei 65% hnge und das eigentlich gerade gelernt habe.

----------


## elastic

aber bei examen online kommen bei den Kurzprfungen/Generalproben immer alle Fragen aus allen Jahre dran.
Kann man das einstellen, bis zu welchem Jahr zurck die Fragen kommen sollen?

----------


## Sticks

> Bis zu welchem Jahr kreuzt ihr zurck?


alle, und wenn es nur zur bung ist

----------


## Granada

Ich kreuze bis 2008, wenn ichs schaffe noch bis 2006.
Habe auch oft gehrt, dass man etwa die letzten 10 machen soll.

----------


## elastic

> aber bei examen online kommen bei den Kurzprfungen/Generalproben immer alle Fragen aus allen Jahre dran.
> Kann man das einstellen, bis zu welchem Jahr zurck die Fragen kommen sollen?


bump.

----------


## Kandra

> aber bei examen online kommen bei den Kurzprfungen/Generalproben immer alle Fragen aus allen Jahre dran.
> Kann man das einstellen, bis zu welchem Jahr zurck die Fragen kommen sollen?


Leider nicht, ebenso wenig wie man einstellen kann, dass die Lernpakete keine Fragen aus den letzten 2 Jahren enthalten (die wrde ich mir gerne als Generalproben aufheben). Zumindest habe ich noch keine derartige Funktion gefunden ^^

----------


## Gesocks

"Individuelle Sitzung anlegen" - oder versteh' ich die Frage falsch?

Mein Zeitplan (er lautete einst: "Am 1. Mai fang' ich an!") ist brigens vllig fr den Arsch. Am Freitag ist Neuroklausur, und ich kann natrlich noch fast nichts, danach geht's dann los, red' ich mir ein... Zurckkreuzen werde ich so bis 2005. Ab "seit wann auch immer die Fragetypen mit den jetzigen bereinstimmen" halt.

----------


## ][truba][

Alle zu kreuzen halte ich eher fr kontraproduktiv.

In den frheren Jahren wurden einige Fragen gestellt, die heute so nicht mehr dran kommen und auch die Themengebiete sind etwas anders gelagert. Lieber die letzten 5-6 Jahre bis das Hirn blutet.

LG Thomas

----------


## Anatom90

naja ich kreuz auch alle Jahre weil schon oft viele Fragen die z.B. 2003 gestellt worden sind 2011 wieder in der gleichen Form aufgetaucht sind. Schaden tut es sicherlich nicht, vorausgesetzt man hat Zeit  :Smilie:

----------


## elastic

> vorausgesetzt man hat Zeit


wer hat Zeit? 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

ich kreuze im Moment auch ab 2003 bis 2010. 2011-2013 hebe ich mir noch auf.

----------


## Anatom90

> wer hat Zeit?


naja...wenn ich von manchen hren, die schon komplett Histo, Anatomie, Physio, und Biochemie knnen frag ich mich echt was da los ist  :Big Grin:

----------


## PCR

> naja ich kreuz auch alle Jahre weil schon oft viele Fragen die z.B. 2003 gestellt worden sind 2011 wieder in der gleichen Form aufgetaucht sind. Schaden tut es sicherlich nicht, vorausgesetzt man hat Zeit


Genau DAS ist mir auch neulich beim Kreuzen aufgefallen und da ich ziemlich knapp durchs schriftliche gerasselt bin, will ich es nicht beim nchsten Versuch wieder drauf ankommen lassen.

Lieben Gru

----------


## elastic

> naja...wenn ich von manchen hren, die schon komplett Histo, Anatomie, Physio, und Biochemie knnen frag ich mich echt was da los ist


so einen kenne ich nicht  :Big Grin:  will ich auch nicht!

----------


## Anatom90

oh man..ich bin irgendwie total am verzweifeln!
Lerne grad Biochemie und hab fast alles durch bis auf Molekularbiologie.
Hab jetzt irgendwie das Gefhl, dass ich die Sachen, die ich vor ber einer Woche zu Ana und Physio gelernt hab wieder total vergessen hab! Das macht mich so wahnsinnig...geht es euch da genauso??

----------


## elastic

> oh man..ich bin irgendwie total am verzweifeln!
> Lerne grad Biochemie und hab fast alles durch bis auf Molekularbiologie.
> Hab jetzt irgendwie das Gefhl, dass ich die Sachen, die ich vor ber einer Woche zu Ana und Physio gelernt hab wieder total vergessen hab! Das macht mich so wahnsinnig...geht es euch da genauso??


laber keine Scheie und mach uns nicht verrckt! Du hast doch schon paar tausend Fragen gut gekreuzt!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
... und nein mir geht es nicht so, einmal gelernt -> fr immer gespeichert -> 100% kreuzen :P

----------


## Miss_H

> laber keine Scheie und mach uns nicht verrckt! Du hast doch schon paar tausend Fragen gut gekreuzt!  
> ... und nein mir geht es nicht so, einmal gelernt -> fr immer gespeichert -> 100% kreuzen :P


Ist bei mir aus so. Einmal durchgelesen und alles im Kopf. Beim Kreuzen so ungefhr 5 Fragen falsch gemacht, weil es in Medilearn nicht drin stand. Sptestens beim zweiten Mal kreuzen habe ich dann 100% ;) 

Heute mal wieder nix gemacht. Aber wenigstens ein bisschen Geld verdient ;)

----------


## elastic

haja ich fang erst nchste Woche an richtig zu lernen^^
ich bin sicher, dass es trotzdem reichen wird  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Mach' ich genauso. Morgen Neuroanatomieklausur, am Montag Trkischklausur, danach geht's los. Mal sehen, wie Kacke die (teilnahmeverbindlichen...) Physikums-Repetitorien ab nchster Woche tatschlich werden.

----------


## elastic

ich liebe Reps! Werde an allen teilnehmen^^

----------


## Kandra

> ich liebe Reps! Werde an allen teilnehmen^^


Wir hatten bisher genau 1 "Wiederholungsseminar", das wirklich was gebracht hat, der Rest war geprgt von absoluten Totalausfllen, Dozenten die zwar nett und kompetent sind, es aber didaktisch nicht rberbringen und supernetten Profs bei denen die 2 Stunden superwitzig sind, am Ende aber nur 1/4 des angepeilten Stoffs geschafft wurden. 
Da verzichte ich dankend auf "Reps".

----------


## Gesocks

Scheint bei uns hnlich zu laufen. Das beste, was man so hrt ist, dass den Physiologen und den Anatomen - die Biochemiker bestehen drauf - die Anwesenheit recht egal ist. Najoh, mal gucken...

----------


## Miss_H

> Wir hatten bisher genau 1 "Wiederholungsseminar", das wirklich was gebracht hat, der Rest war geprgt von absoluten Totalausfllen, Dozenten die zwar nett und kompetent sind, es aber didaktisch nicht rberbringen und supernetten Profs bei denen die 2 Stunden superwitzig sind, am Ende aber nur 1/4 des angepeilten Stoffs geschafft wurden. 
> Da verzichte ich dankend auf "Reps".


Mir bringt es auch nicht so viel. Die Totalausfllt hatte ich auch schon. Sowohl fachlich als auch didaktisch total die Katastrophe. Zu Hause lernen hat heute aber auch nicht besser geklappt...

----------


## elastic

Pech fr euch! Gut fr uns! 
muss man so knallhart sagen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

> Pech fr euch! Gut fr uns! 
> muss man so knallhart sagen


Und damit hast du dich fr jegliche weitere Konversation disqualifiziert ^^

----------


## elastic

haha merkt ihr nicht, dass das alles nur schwarzer Humor ist  :Big Grin: 
da steh ich drauf :P

sry falls sich jemand angegriffen gefhlt hat. War nicht so gemeint!

----------


## sun.flower

Hey, mal ne ganz andere Frage  :Grinnnss!:  Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass nach offiziellen Ergebnissen (thieme) im Frhjahrsexamen konstant 10% mehr durchfallen als im Herbstexamen - gibt's da irgendwelche Erklrungen dafr??? Ein bisschen erschreckend ist das ja schon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Ich munkle: Die meisten sind in einem Wintersemester Erstsemester, haben den Physikumserstversuch entsprechend im Herbst und die meisten bestehen auch im Erstversuch. Beim Zweitversuch ist die Durchfallquote hher als im Erstversuch. Im Frhjahr ist, da relativ wenige Erstsemester im Sommer sind, der Anteil an Nachschreibern viel hher, daher auch die Durchfallquote.

----------


## EVT

die bestehensgrenze ist im frhjahr auch immer geringer, da die referenzgruppe ja im sommersemester angefangen hat und anscheinend machen diese wenigen punkte beim abidurchschnitt dann beim physikum wieder was aus... oder vielleicht waren die leute, die erst zum ss angefangen haben, planloser bei der studienwahl und dann auch beim lernen wieder? keine ahnung. oder alle unis, an denen man zum ss anfangen kann, machen eine schlechtere physikumsvorbereitung?

----------


## elastic

im Frhjahrsphysikum sind mehr Wiederholer dabei... und auch jetzt in den Semesterprfungen ist es doch auch schon so, dass in den Nachprfungen i.d.R. hherer Durchfallquoten da sind als in den Hauptprfungen.

----------


## EVT

komisch eigentlich. fr den 2. versuch hat man dann doch viel mehr zeit zum lernen und sollte es ernst nehmen.

----------


## elastic

ja, es ist komisch. Deswegen gar nicht erst durchfallen  :Big Grin:  sonst steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, wieder durchzufallen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

So komisch finde ich das gar nicht. Wir "Referenzgruppler" sind jetzt noch im Lernen drin, einiges an Stoff hatten wir grade erst, der Rest muss nur noch wiederholt werden. Wenn du jetzt schiebst oder wg nicht bestandener Prfungen nicht schreiben darfst bzw im Physikum durchfllst, hast du ab jetzt 6 Monate Leerlauf. Vermutlich hat man  auch eher keine Veranstaltungen in der Uni, die einem im Lernen drinhalten. 6 Monate aufs Physikum zu lernen ist unrealistisch, also werden die meisten 3-4 Monate komplett Pause machen und dann wieder einsteigen. Ich kann nur fr mich sprechen: Wenn ich jetzt kein Physikum schreiben darf und bis Mrz warten muss, hab ich garantiert das meiste von dem was ich jetzt wei bis dahin vergessen und darf es mir quasi nochmal neu beibringen. Grade so Dinge wie Anatomie was bei uns im 1. Semester war, da ist ja jetzt schon kaum noch was vorhanden bzw traut sich nur sehr zgerlich wieder hervor. In nem halben Jahr ist das komplett weg. Zustzlich besteht die Gefahr, dass man den Zeitpunkt verpasst, an dem man wieder anfangen sollte zu lernen. Bei uns sind die mndlichen Prfungen im Frhjahr komplett vor dem Physikum, sprich man hat nochmal einen Monat weniger Zeit um sich darauf vorzubereiten. Sowas kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen.

----------


## Miss_H

> Wir "Referenzgruppler"


Zum Glck gehre ich nicht dazu. 
Ich habe auch ein bisschen Angst durch zufallen, denn ein halbes Jahr Leerlauf ist echt nicht toll. Ich glaube ich wrde Prpassi machen, damit ich wenigstens in Anatomie wieder fit werde. Das bereitet mir noch am meisten Sorgen. Das ist alles ber ein Jahr her und ich kann mich an fast nix erinnern.... 
So jetzt muss ich aber wirklich mal los legen mit lernen. Am Nachmittag habe ich schon wieder Seminar...

----------


## EVT

wieso zum glck?
ich war auch in der referenzgruppe, fr einen selbst ist es doch egal, man kann den schnitt runterziehen oder hochsetzen.

----------


## Miss_H

> wieso zum glck?
> ich war auch in der referenzgruppe, fr einen selbst ist es doch egal, man kann den schnitt runterziehen oder hochsetzen.


Es ist total egal. Ein Prof von uns meinte "Wir wollen ja, dass sie mglichst gut sind. Wobei eigentlich nur die Referenzgruppe, die anderen sind uns egal." Sie knnten mich also durch kommen lassen, wenn es ihnen so egal ist ;)

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So jetzt gehts bei mir in die heie Vorphysikums-Phase  :hmmm...: : Am Montag Biochemie- und am Donnerstag Physio-Klausur. Wenn das dann vorbei ist kann ich endlich auch mal richtig anfangen frs Physikum zu lernen. Hab mir bis jetzt immer mal wieder ein Medi-Learn Heft durchgelesen, aber von knnen bin ich noch weit entfernt. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich dann in 5 Wochen alles irgendwie in meinen Kopf reinbringe. Grade habe ich da noch meine Zweifel ...

----------


## Miss_H

> Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich dann in 5 Wochen alles irgendwie in meinen Kopf reinbringe. Grade habe ich da noch meine Zweifel ...


Das wird schon werden  :Smilie:  Wenn du jetzt erst Biochemie und Physioklausur hast, dann bist du in den beiden Themen ja noch richtig drin. Du schaffst das schon  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Anatom90

darf ich mal fragen wie ihr vorhabt Histo zu lernen?
Ist ja schon ne ordentliche Stoffmenge...frs schriftliche sollten medilearn doch langen erstmal oder?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Wie den Rest: Leitlinie Medi-Learn, Lehrbuch b.B.
Ich habe mir aber vorgenommen, whrend Physio und BC immer mal wieder reinzugucken, um mglichst viele funktionelle Connections mitzunehmen.

Bekommt ihr im mndlich-praktischen Teil eigentlich auch alle ein mikroskopisches Prparat? Einer unserer Profs meinte letztens, recht viele andere Fakultten wrden im praktischen Part auch Praktikumsaufgaben der Biochemie und Physiologie benutzen - hab' ich noch nie gehrt.

----------


## Miss_H

Bei uns ist es von Prfer zu Prfer verschieden. Daher Protokoll anschauen und dann gezielt die Themen lernen. Wie neulich eine Seminarleiterin meinte: "Wir stellen bestimmt keine Fragen zu einem Thema, bei dem wir uns nicht auskennen." Wobei ich mich dann bei manchen Dozenten frage was sie dann noch fragen wollen.
Das ganze Wochenende NICHT gelernt. Das war gut  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Fragen - klar; aber ich meine den "praktischen" Teil. Bisher dachte ich eben, da wrde grundstzlich mikroskopiert.

----------


## Miss_H

> Fragen - klar; aber ich meine den "praktischen" Teil. Bisher dachte ich eben, da wrde grundstzlich mikroskopiert.


Also bei uns wird in den meisten Fllen nicht mikroskopiert. Man bekommt Bilder vorgelegt. Also ich glaube da ist fast nichts praktisch...

----------


## Kandra

> Also bei uns wird in den meisten Fllen nicht mikroskopiert. Man bekommt Bilder vorgelegt. Also ich glaube da ist fast nichts praktisch...


So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist das einzige "praktische" was dir passieren kann, dass dir ein Prfer ein Knochenmodell in die Hand drckt bzw man halt zur Leiche geht wenn man in der Anatomie die Prfung hat. Und halt Histobilder/Hirnschnitte.

----------


## Miss_H

Ich wrde gerne in Biochemie etwas zusammen pipettieren  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

> Ich wrde gerne in Biochemie etwas zusammen pipettieren


Und wenn man merkt, dass es nicht so gut luft, aktiviert man einfach den Feueralarm und schiebts auf die Muse  :Big Grin: 

Da ich in 1 Woche noch ne Klausur schreiben muss, lerne ich grade nur dafr und hab die Physikumsvorbereitung auf Eis gelegt. Ich versuche aber wenigstens die anderen Fcher noch zu kreuzen, bilde mir ein, das hilft auch. Vllt sollte ich auch mal in der Kirche Kerzen anznden dass ich das mndliche nicht gleich am Anfang habe, sonst  bin ich echt am Arsch.

----------


## elastic

75% in F13  :Smilie: 
yey, das beruhigt. Aber ich hasse, hasse, hasse Psycho, Chemie, Physik! oft 60% *heul*

----------


## Miss_H

> 75% in F13 
> yey, das beruhigt. Aber ich hasse, hasse, hasse Psycho, Chemie, Physik! oft 60% *heul*


Wofr lernst du dann noch?
Ich habe nach dem Lernen zwischen 60 und 75%. Und nicht irgendwann sondern direkt nach dem Lernen. 
Das gut ist, ich kann mich noch deutlich steigern  :hmmm...:

----------


## freak1

Physio/Physik 85%+ luft.
Biochemie/Chemie 70-80% luft.
Biologie 70%+ luft.
Psycho 80%+ luft.

Anatomie 59%... Fr die Mndliche in Ana knnen die mir auch direkt eine Guillotine dahinstellen, Bewegungsapparat und Embryo geht einfach nicht in meinen Kopf... Organe und Neuro sind toll, Histo ok, aber BWA/Embryo?  :Frown:

----------


## heidelberger2010

letzte klausur erst am freitag so Gott will.
dann paar tage schnaufpause und am 21. beginnt der medi learn kurs. (gibts in ulm zum ersten mal dieses jahr)

ich hoffe das reicht!!!!

viel glck euch allen!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So, heute habe ich Biochemie erstmal locker bestanden  :Grinnnss!: . Wre ein Wunder, wenn die Physiologen am Donnerstag hnlich nett zu uns sind. Aber wenigstens trennt mich jetzt nur noch eine Klausur vom Start in die Physikumsvorbereitung. Ist ja auch schonmal was

----------


## heidelberger2010

top!
komplette physio, oder teilklausur?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Leider komplette Physio. Dass immer ca. 20% durchfallen (und deshalb nicht zum Physikum zugelassen werden), macht die Sache nicht besser. Ist halt hier die "Sieb"-Klausur.

----------


## freak1

Wenn 20%-Durchfallquote bei euch DIE "Siebklausur" sein soll...  :Big Grin: 

50%+ ist sieben... Aber hat man nicht an allen Uni's die Mglichkeit wenn nur noch ein einziger Schein fehlt da drin eine mdl. "Notprfung" zu machen? Zumindest bei uns geht das.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Das ist ja genau das Problem daran, dass es eben KEINE Nachprfung vor dem Physikum gibt, weder schriftlich noch mndlich. Klar kommt so eine Durchfallquote vielleicht fter vor, aber dann wird die Klausur halt 2 Wochen spter oder im nchsten Semester nachgeschrieben. Interessiert dann auch keinen mehr. Hier werden durch die Klausur eben so viele durchgelassen, bis alle Klinikpltze voll sind. Und das ist fr mich schon irgendwie sieben ...

----------


## freak1

Naja, wenn bei uns zu viele Physikum bestehen wird der berschuss ge-exed und nach Essen verbannt, da htte ich lieber weniger die zum Physikum antreten muss ich leider zugeben. ;)

----------


## Miss_H

Man sollte nicht auf die Idee kommen noch schnell 50 Fragen Anatomie zu kreuzen, wenn man es eine Woche nicht mehr gelernt hat.... 52 %

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Naja, wenn bei uns zu viele Physikum bestehen wird der berschuss ge-exed und nach Essen verbannt, da htte ich lieber weniger die zum Physikum antreten muss ich leider zugeben. ;)


Wenigstens verliert man kein semester. Und wenn du einer von denen wrst, die hier nicht zugelassen werden, fndest du die Regelung wahrscheinlich auch nicht unbedingt besser.

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> So, heute habe ich Biochemie erstmal locker bestanden .


Herzlichen Glckwunsch! wie schnell 2 Jahre rum sein knnen  :Smilie: 
Die Physio bestehst du auch noch! *Daumendrck*

----------


## Gesocks

Grad meine mndliche Prferkombination aus dem Briefkasten gefischt!
Physiologin kenne ich nicht, aber wohl eher vom vegetativen Schlage, Biochemiker ist anspruchsvoll aber cool, ein Signaltransdukteur mit Forschungsschwerpunkt den ich kenne und kann, Anatom ist mir zwar unsympathisch, inhaltlich aber zufriedenstellbar und v.a. ein erklrter Nicht-Neuroanatom  :Grinnnss!: 

Mein Prfungsdatum Mitte September ist auch akzeptabel und Urlaub-kompatibel. Nur die Uhrzeit (8.00) ist mir nicht geheuer :-P

----------


## elastic

alter kriegt ihr jetzt schon die Prferkobmi? Ist ja traumhaft.
wieso kriegen wir das erst 2 Wochen vor der mndlichen Prfung!?

----------


## Gesocks

Ich bin auch ein bisschen berrascht, find's aber natrlich ganz geil.  :Grinnnss!: 
Hier werden eben auch erstmal einfach alle eingeplant, die sich zum Physikum angemeldet haben. Auf dem Papier sind wir erst in rund einer Woche scheinfrei. Es sind also auch Ladungen fr einige dabei, die gar nicht zugelassen werden.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch! wie schnell 2 Jahre rum sein knnen 
> Die Physio bestehst du auch noch! *Daumendrck*


Danke  :Grinnnss!:  
Noch ganz kann ich es auch nicht glauben, dass ich in hoffentlich 2 Monaten schon mit der Vorklinik fertig bin!

----------


## Kandra

> Grad meine mndliche Prferkombination aus dem Briefkasten gefischt!
> Physiologin kenne ich nicht, aber wohl eher vom vegetativen Schlage, Biochemiker ist anspruchsvoll aber cool, ein Signaltransdukteur mit Forschungsschwerpunkt den ich kenne und kann, Anatom ist mir zwar unsympathisch, inhaltlich aber zufriedenstellbar und v.a. ein erklrter Nicht-Neuroanatom 
> 
> Mein Prfungsdatum Mitte September ist auch akzeptabel und Urlaub-kompatibel. Nur die Uhrzeit (8.00) ist mir nicht geheuer :-P


Ich finds ne Frechheit dass das so uneinheitlich geregelt wird. Wir kriegen irgendwann Ende Juli eventuell ne Liste mit dem vorlufigen Termin und die Prferkombi dann maximal 10 Tage vor der Prfung.

----------


## Anatom90

Krass!!
Naja in Hamburg sinds ja auch deutlich weniger Studenten als in Mnchen.
Aber das Prinzip find ich ansich echt super, dass man jetzt schon seinen mndlichen Prfungstermin bekommt mit Prferkombi!
Da beneide ich dich drum Gesocks  :Big Grin: 

So bin grad im Histo Endspurt angelangt...kann aber noch schwer einschtzen wieviel davon in meinem Hirn hngen geblieben ist...aber Zeit ist ja noch da  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

sag mal wie lernt ihr eigentlich?
ich mach gerade ein Physikum nach dem anderen durch, angefangen bei F13... und jetzt bei F12 angelangt.
Finde kreuzen und Kommentare lesen sehr effektiv, damit msste man ja locker bestehen knnen.

----------


## Miss_H

Also ich habe mir die Medilearn-Hefte aus der Bib besorgt. Ich habe Anatomie durch und bin an Biochemie. In ungefhr 2 Wochen bin ich mit den groen Fchern durch. Nebenbei kreuze ich immer die Themen, welche ich gerade gelernt habt. Irgendwie ist es noch nicht so richtig effektiv. Ich werde mich bald noch mehr aufs kreuzen konzentrieren, falls mir die mndliche nicht noch dazwischen kommt. 
Wenn du gut damit klar kommst, dann ist das doch super  :Smilie:

----------


## elastic

wuhuu... ohne Lehrbuch 91% Biochemie F12  :Big Grin: 
und dabei hatte ich von Semester 1 an so viel Schiss vor Biochemie, daraus ist Hass-Liebe geworden ;D

aber ob ich das in 6 Wochen noch drauf hab :(

----------


## bxd39

Arbeitet noch jemand mit dem mediscript-online Lernplan?
Habe gerade versucht nachtrglich 2 Tage im August als "frei" zu markieren, daraufhin hat er mir leider meinen ganzen Lernplan umgeworfen, der jetzt kaum noch zu gebrauchen ist  :Gefllt mir nicht!: 
Dabei steht berall noch, dass man die Sachen "nachtrglich anpassen" knnte?

Hab jetzt an Elsevier geschrieben, jemand ne Ahnung wie schnell die im Ticket bearbeiten sind?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Jetzt darf ich mich auch endlich offiziell hier einreihen, weil ich jetzt alle Scheine zusammen habe  :Grinnnss!: . Aber jetzt mache ich das Wochenende erstmal gar nix und fange dann ab nchster Woche mal mit dem 30 Tage Lernplan an.

----------


## elastic

und wieder ein Physikum fertsch  :Big Grin: 
F12 84% .... 
Anatomie ZNS ist ja sooo gndig, oder wie seht ihr das? Ich hab immer das Gefhl ich wei nix, weil mein "ZNS-Wissen" vor paar Monaten noch geschtzt doppelt so hoch war, weil wir so gepeitscht wurden  :Big Grin:  Und dann seh ich die IMPP Fragen ZNS... ZNS knnte man ja locker abfragen, dass kaum einer mehr was richtig hat, bei dem Stoffumfang...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Seit vorgestern vorklinisch scheinfrei.
Plan fr die kommenden rund 30 Tage steht schon.

TSCHAKAAA!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bin zwar noch lange nicht so weit, dass es fr mich ans Physikum ginge, aber dieser 30 Tage Lernplan..ist der so aufgebaut, dass man tatschlich 30 Tage lang nichts anderes tut als zu lernen? Davor grauts mir nmlich jetzt schon :S

----------


## Gesocks

30 Tage Lernen und Kreuzen + jeweils einen freien Tag pro Woche + 8 Tage zum reinen Kreuzen. Planmig htte man also am 08.07. anfangen sollen.

Wenn's bei mir doch noch "glatt" luft, sag ich Bescheid, ob weniger auch reicht...  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT:
Hrhr, wenn ich den Thread so durchgehe, hat sich meine Lage dramatisch gendert.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Auweh, ja tut das  ::-oopss: 

Bzw. lernst du denn momentan? Oder wartest du, ob es noch "ntig" sein wird zu lernen?^^

----------


## Gesocks

Nee du, nach der bisher an den Tag gelegten vorklinischen Arroganz darf ich definitiv nicht gehen, bis ich einen gemeinsamen Plan mit den Anatomen geschmiedet habe. Jetzt nichts zu machen wre mindestens so unvernnftig wie die bisherige Action insgesamt.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab' mir heute und gestern Abend einen radikalen Neuroanatomie-Kickstart geleistet. Wenn ich's gedanklich durchgehe bin ich auch jetzt schon ganz gut dabei - fr die Klausuren htte das vermutlich sogar gereicht ( :Grinnnss!: ). Morgen bin ich wohl fertig, wenn ich kein Thema bersehen habe, und kann dann mit Physikumsfragen wiederholen; vermutlich knnte ich sogar parallel auch schon mit der unmittelbaren Physikumsvorbereitung loslegen.

Und dann hoffe ich erstens auf die Mglichkeit einer spontanen mndlichen Nachprfung und zweitens (bzw. parallel) auf einen wirksamen Widerspruch bzw. Kulanzregelung wegen eines weiteren Prfungsversuches, nur fr den Fall, dass ich's doch schaffe, eine mndliche Prfung zu versauen. Ob in der Hinsicht berhaupt was machbar ist kriege ich aber frhestens Montag raus.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Die Machbarkeit dieses 30 Tages Plans wurde hier schon mehrfach besprochen.

Insgesamt ist das Ding eher utopisch, jedenfalls wenn man sich die letzte Woche ansieht - wo man da angeblich 3 bis 5 Skripte pro Tag nochmal durchgehen soll.


Ich richte mich jedenfalls nicht nach dem Ding, sondern nach meinem eigenen Lernmaterial.
Hab z.B. Biochemie das ganze Jahr ber mit dem groen Lffler gelernt. Da steht alles genau so drin, wie mein Gehirn es kennt und verdauen kann ^^.

----------


## Sticks

Ich werde mit den Vorlesungsfolien von Biochemie arbeiten. Da steht genau das drin, was auch in der dualen Reihe steht, die zufllig einer meiner Profs geschrieben hat. Da ich insgesamt drei verschiedenen BC Klausuren schreiben durfte hab ich die Bilder auch schneller wieder im Kopf. Medilearn mach ich nochmal so Sachen die mir fehlen. 

Viel schlimmer finde ich Psycho. Diese Pseudowissenschaftlich. Angeblich schafft man locker ber 90%. Ich bin gerade mal bei 80%, ohne wiederholen.

----------


## elastic

ich pfeif auf den Medilearn Plan und beschrnke mich hauptschlich auf kreuzen only.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Was bringt dir das kreuzen alleine?

Das fut doch letztlich auf dem, was man wissen sollte ... vorher lernen drfte da deutlich was bringen.


Aber eben natrlich nicht auf den bldsinnigen Medi-Leran Plan ;).

Laut dem Plan soll man an den zwei Tagen vor dem Physikum jeweils an einem Tal alle Anatomie und Histo Skripte und am anderen jeweils alle Physio und Biochemie Skripte wiederholen.

Jo ... 10 bzw. 13 Skripte am Tag nochmal eben wiederholen.
Das widerspricht jeglicher lernphysiologischer Erkenntnis.


Egal.
Physikum ... wir kommen  :bhh: .

Gestern Psycho gekreuzt ... die Methodik Fragen sind mitunter nervig.

----------


## Gesocks

Ich sehe dein Problem nicht. Ziel der bung ist doch nicht, die Skripte nochmal an einem Tag vollstndig durchzuballern, sondern die Parts, die immernoch wacklig sind und typische Themenkomplexe (das bekommt man beim Kreuzen raus) nochmal zu wiederholen. Man erarbeitet doch berhaupt nichts mehr - gelernt hat man's lngst, und mit den Kreuzsessions gefestigt.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Dann sind das wohl unterschiedliche Lernstile ...

Beim Lernen frs Schriftliche denke ich auch gleich ans Mndliche, auerdem arbeite ich grundstzlich auf Nachhaltigkeit.

Biochemie und Physiologie sind nach dem Examen nicht aus der Welt - im Gegenteil.
Sie kommen wieder in Form von Pharmakologie und Klinischer Chemie a.k.a. Biochemie+.


Wenn ich wiederhole, dann immer im gesamten Kontext. Kostet etwas mehr Zeit, ist aber dann nach der Prfung nicht gleich wieder aus dem Kopf.


Soll ja jeder machen wie er will.

----------


## Gesocks

Warum hngst du an die Unterscheidung direkt wieder eine altkluge Unterstellung dran?

Was im Physikum dran kommt hat man je nach Lehrplan sowieso schonmal verstanden [EDIT: disclaimer; gilt bei mir nicht fr alle Teilbereiche der Anatomie  :Grinnnss!: ]. Die ganze Physikumsvorbereitung ist doch grundstzlich berhaupt nicht mehr als eine dicke Wiederholungssession. Die "nachhaltige" Ersterarbeitung ist lngst passiert. Von fehlendem Kontext war ohnehin keine Rede.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was im Physikum dran kommt hat man je nach Lehrplan sowieso schonmal verstanden.


Was hat die Vorklinik viel mit Verstehen zu tun?
Der Standardlehrstoff kann locker mit auswendig lernen beackert werden und das ist fr die meisten der normale Weg.

Was dann vergessen wird, wird einfach nochmal neu auswendig gelernt.
So geht das von Prfung zu Prfung.


Aus dem Kontext lernen: nur das Fach.
Wenn ich z.B. Verdauung lerne, liegt hier ein Anatomie, ein Biochemie und ein Physio Buch.
Ich kreuze dann z.B. Verdauung in Physio und Biochemie + Leber in beiden Fchern + Verdauungstrakt Anatomie.

Nicht weil ich nich wei, wohin mit meiner Freizeit, sondern weil ich wenig Sinn darin sehe, nur ein Fach fr sich genommen zu betrachten.




> Die "nachhaltige" Ersterarbeitung ist lngst passiert.


Aja ...
Na das sieht man dann ja sptestens in der klinischen Chemie oder in Pharma, wo mancher dann behauptet, er htte das alles zum ersten Mal gehrt.

Ich wei nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber bei uns wird von vielen in vielen Fchern nur mit Kurzlehrbuch gelernt. 
Mit Nachhaltigkeit oder Lernen im Gesamtkontext hat das nichts zu tun.

Falls das bei euch anders ist, dann ist das gut. Hier jedenfalls setzen sich nur wenige mit den wirklich dicken Wlzern hin.
Die dicken Wlzer wiederum sind aber die, die dann den Unterschied zwischen Fakten lernen und ausfhrlicher Beschftigung ausmachen (nmlich gerade weil in den dicken Dingern alles drin steht und man selbst erstmal berlegen muss, was nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht).

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Klinische Chemie und Pharma sind nur bedingt BC, es lohnt sich nicht jeden Kackschritt Glykolse, Fettauf- und abbau und irgendwelche Zeichnungen zu lernen, das ist Verschwendung von Kapazitten.... Aber jeder so wie ers braucht...

Coxy-Baby, Vorklinik berstanden dank der Thieme KLB....

----------


## Kyutrexx

Eventuell gibt es ja auch Leute, die auch nicht nur Prfungen berstehen wollen?!

Auerdem ist deine Aussage nur bedingt richtig.
Wer sich bspw. in der Inneren austoben will und sich auch mit Orphan Diseases befassen mchte, wird feststellen, dass jedes zweite Enzym der bekannten Stoffwechselwege defekt sein kann und ein eigenes Krankheitsbild umfasst (wenngleich es selten ist).
Oder wer Laborchemie machen will ... und und und.


Aber hey, wozu fr was anderes als fr Prfungen lernen ...


Egal.

Wann gehen eigentlich so die Bescheide fr die mndlichen Termine raus?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Was meinst du wohl wieviel Leute man so mit Orphan Disease sieht im Berufsleben und ob man die dann selber behandelt oder eher zum jeweiligen Spezialisten schickt? Und zum Thema Laborchemie zitiere ich mal aus der ersten KliChe Vorlesung "Willkommen in der Klinik, dieses unsgliche Auswendiggelerne aller Stoffwechselwege der BC knnen sie grtenteils vergessen wir beschrnken uns auf das Wichtige", zumal man in der Klinik wesentlich mehr Fcher hat, aber viel Spass dann mit Janeway und dem Thomas und dem Bcker und und und....

----------


## Miss_H

> (nmlich gerade weil in den dicken Dingern alles drin steht und man selbst erstmal berlegen muss, was nun sinnvoll ist oder nicht).


Ja ne ist klar. Auch da steht nicht alles drin. Da kannst du dich aber sowas von drauf verlassen! Es sei denn du lernst ausschlielich mit den aktuellsten englischen Lehrbchern und dann hast du jedem Unterthema ein eigenes Buch. (Bsp: z.B. den groen Alberts fr Molekularbiologie)

----------


## elastic

> Was bringt dir das kreuzen alleine?
> 
> Das fut doch letztlich auf dem, was man wissen sollte ... vorher lernen drfte da deutlich was bringen.


ne 1 will ich ja nicht... und wenn ich schon 2x ber 80% gekreuzt hab und ich damit gut zurecht komme... warum noch Bcher lernen  :Big Grin:  dafr waren die letzten 4 Semester da...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Die 2012er und 2013er Psychofragen sind - zumindest teilweise - echt komisch.

Auerdem kehren die "was trifft nicht zu" Fragen wieder zurck.


Wir alle hatten sie bestimmt schon vermisst ...

----------


## hbl58

> Was meinst du wohl wieviel Leute man so mit Orphan Disease sieht im Berufsleben und ob man die dann selber behandelt oder eher zum jeweiligen Spezialisten schickt? Und zum Thema Laborchemie zitiere ich mal aus der ersten KliChe Vorlesung "Willkommen in der Klinik, dieses unsgliche Auswendiggelerne aller Stoffwechselwege der BC knnen sie grtenteils vergessen wir beschrnken uns auf das Wichtige", zumal man in der Klinik wesentlich mehr Fcher hat, aber viel Spass dann mit Janeway und dem Thomas und dem Bcker und und und....


Hey nix gegen den Janeway und Bcker. Sind super Bcher, die man durchaus lesen kann..

----------


## Miss_H

@ Kandra: Ich wnsche dir fr Morgen viel Glck!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Kandra

> @ Kandra: Ich wnsche dir fr Morgen viel Glck!


Danke dir! Wird schon klappen  :Smilie:

----------


## mark-krein

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe gerade mal das letzte Examen in den Hauptfchern gekreuzt(ob das schlau war, ist mal eine andere Frage...) und habe folgende Ergebnisse: 
BC-62%
Physio-77%
Ana-70%
Psy-75%
DIe kleinen Fcher habe ich noch nicht gekreuzt, denke da komme ich aber maximal auf insgesamt 50%...

Nun habe ich echt Bedenken, dass im Examen wieder zu erreichen, dabei sind ja noch ber 4 Wochen Zeit. Was denkt ihr, kann ich mich ein wenig beruhigen? Bin ein bisschen verzweifelt? Denke immer es kann ja auch mal ein Examen kommen wo man viel schelchter abschneidet und soviel Luft ist ja nun auch nicht...

Danke euch...

----------


## Gesocks

Mndliche Prfung?! Viel Erfolg Kandra!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal das letzte Examen in den Hauptfchern gekreuzt(ob das schlau war, ist mal eine andere Frage...) und habe folgende Ergebnisse: 
> BC-62%
> Physio-77%
> Ana-70%
> Psy-75%
> DIe kleinen Fcher habe ich noch nicht gekreuzt, denke da komme ich aber maximal auf insgesamt 50%...
> 
> ...


Das kommt darauf an: hast du die Ergebnisse erreicht, weil du quasi per Ausschlussverfahren gekreuzt hast (oder einfach auf gut Glck) oder weil du bei den meisten Antworten schlicht und einfach wusstest, was richtig ist?

----------


## Miss_H

> Hallo liebe Leute,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal das letzte Examen in den Hauptfchern gekreuzt(ob das schlau war, ist mal eine andere Frage...) und habe folgende Ergebnisse: 
> BC-62%
> Physio-77%
> Ana-70%
> Psy-75%
> DIe kleinen Fcher habe ich noch nicht gekreuzt, denke da komme ich aber maximal auf insgesamt 50%...
> 
> ...


Wenn ich solche Ergebnisse htte, dann wre echt froh. Du solltest natrlich jetzt nicht aufhren zu lernen, aber wenn es so luft, dann ist es doch super!

----------


## mark-krein

Ich habe es halt wie ein richtiges Examen gekreuzt, somit ist ein bisschen Glck sicher auch dabei... Aber den grten Teil der richtigen Punkte, habe ich bekommen weil ich es wusste... Trotzdem unsicher...

----------


## mark-krein

> Wenn ich solche Ergebnisse htte, dann wre echt froh. Du solltest natrlich jetzt nicht aufhren zu lernen, aber wenn es so luft, dann ist es doch super!


Das ist gar nicht soviel, sind an reinen Punkten dann nur rund 212 Punkte...Das hiee wenn man 192 (so war es ja bei F13 nicht) ansetzt dann sind es ja nur 20 Punkte ber der Bestehnsgrenze... Das ist nicht viel. Nun muss man aber bestimmt beachten, dass ja die Bestehensgrenze dort bei 182 lag und ich somit 30 Punkte ber der Grenze liege, das klingt schon ein bisschen besser. Aber...es ist mein letzter Versuch, daher die Aufregeung. :Woow:

----------


## Kandra

> Mndliche Prfung?! Viel Erfolg Kandra!!


Zum Glck noch nicht, war "nur" Physio  :Smilie:  Habs gerockt und muss also leider dieses Semester Physikum schreiben  :Big Grin:  Heute wird der Lernplan aufgesetzt und ab Freitag gehts richtig los. Jetzt muss ich nur beten, dass ich die mndliche erst nach dem schriftlichen habe, sonst wirds eklig ^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wieso hoffen?

Die Prfungsmter setzen doch die Prfungen nur innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes an (und der steht bereits weit ber ein Jahr vorher fest, einfach direkt beim LPA nachfragen) - und da das schriftliche Examen bundesweit einheitlich ist, kannst du dir bereits vorher ausrechnen, was zuerst dran ist.

Bei uns iss z.B. das mndliche dieses Jahr zwischen 2. und 20. September. Das schriftliche am 21./22. August. Sache ist also klar.

Wann das mndliche stattfindet STEHT auch nirgendwo bei uns, ich hab einfach nachgefragt beim LPA.

----------


## Kandra

> Wieso hoffen?
> 
> Die Prfungsmter setzen doch die Prfungen nur innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes an (und der steht bereits weit ber ein Jahr vorher fest, einfach direkt beim LPA nachfragen) - und da das schriftliche Examen bundesweit einheitlich ist, kannst du dir bereits vorher ausrechnen, was zuerst dran ist.
> 
> Bei uns iss z.B. das mndliche dieses Jahr zwischen 2. und 20. September. Das schriftliche am 21./22. August. Sache ist also klar.
> 
> Wann das mndliche stattfindet STEHT auch nirgendwo bei uns, ich hab einfach nachgefragt beim LPA.


Tja bei uns geht der Zeitraum frs mndliche am Montag (22.7.) los, 2-3 Tage vor und nach dem schriftlichen Examen sind keine und dann gehts weiter bis 16.9.2013. Und irgendwann in diesem Zeitraum kommt man eben dran. Angeblich gibts irgendwann ab nchster Woche ne Liste mit den voraussichtlichen Terminen und den genauen Termin erfhrt man dann wenn man den Brief bekommt, also 10 Tage vorher.
Und da ich erst Freitag richtig mit Lernen fr alles ausser veg. Physio anfangen kann, fnde ich es toll, wenn ich erst im September htte, sonst kollidiert das etwas mit der Masse an Stoff die ich noch vor mir habe...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Oh, na das iss ja Moppelkotze.

Da kann ich ja richtig froh sein ber die grozgige Gestaltung hier in MD (hier wird immer nach dem schriftlichen gemndlicht).


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass du noch n bissel Zeit hast.

----------


## Miss_H

> Aber...es ist mein letzter Versuch, daher die Aufregeung.


Okay, dann kann ich die Aufregung auch verstehen. Aber dann weit du ja eigentlich ziemlich genau wo es bei letzten beiden Malen gelegen hat. Da hilft wohl nur lernen, lernen, lernen. 

@Kandra: Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich hoffe auch so auf einen Termin nach dem Schriflichen. Ansonsten wird es auch bei mir knapp, obwohl ich schon mehr Zeit hatte zum Lernen. So jetzt werd aber noch ein bisschen gelernt ;)

----------


## Mona_Lisa

@ Kandra: Glckwunsch! 

Jetzt sind wir ja doch noch ein paar Leute geworden, die zusammen diesen Sommer frs Physikum schwitzen. Wirklich Lust drauf habe ich ja nicht. Aber wenn wir's geschafft haben ist es umso schner  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## elastic

also ich hab Lust und bin motiviert  :Smilie:  
die VK soll endlich vorbei sein!

----------


## Kandra

"Es soll endlich vorbei sein" ist auch meine einzige Motivation  :Big Grin: 

Morgen kreuze ich zur Einstimmung mal ein komplettes Examen um mal nen Eindruck davon zu bekommen, wie wenig ich tatschlich wei. Ich hoffe ich kratze wenigstens an den 60%  :Keks:

----------


## elastic

nach den krftezehrenden 4 Semestern fhlen sich die letzten Wochen jetzt wie eine "Befreiung" an  :Big Grin: 
ein letztes Mal Vollgas lernen!

----------


## dewona

Hey ihr lieben..
Ich bin in den letzten Wochen meinem Kernland kaum Nachkommen knnen..
Familirer Stress war angesagt.
Hab nur 3 Wochen fr Anatomie eingeplant.
Bis Ende der Woche sollte ich mit physio fertig sein,dann wollte ich mit Ana anfangen.
Meint ihr,dass es zeitlich reicht 3 Wochen fr Ana einzuplanen oder ist es knapp bemessen?!
Fr die kleinen Fcher bleibt man dann ne gute Woche!
Was meint ihr?
Lg

----------


## elastic

die kleinen Fcher kannst du weglassen, da reicht nur kreuzen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> die kleinen Fcher kannst du weglassen, da reicht nur kreuzen.


Als pauschaler Rat nicht geeignet.

Es kommt schlicht darauf an, wie man damals mit Physik und Chemie klarkgekommen ist.


Biologie ist auerdem per se kein kleines Fach, da es im Schriftlichen im Verbund mit Anatomie steht und der Bio / Anatomie Block der grte von allen ist (100 von 320 Fragen).


Wenn man in Chemie groe Probleme hatte, sollte man einen Fokus auf Biochemie legen und das direkt immer mit den entsprechenden Chemie Abschnitten zusammen lernen und kreuzen.

Nur kreuzen kann fr manchen in Chemie extrem frustrierend sein, wenn da nix gutes bei rumkommt ... daher kann da ggf. pure Chemie wiederholen ntig sein (was dann auch fr die Biochemie ntzlich iss).

----------


## Miss_H

> Biologie ist auerdem per se kein kleines Fach, da es im Schriftlichen im Verbund mit Anatomie steht und der Bio / Anatomie Block der grte von allen ist (100 von 320 Fragen).


Es ist zwar richtig was du sagst. Es ist aber auch so, dass sie die 100 Fragen ungefhr folgendermaen aufteilen: 60 Anatomie 20 Histo 20 Bio. Und so ist es auch bei den anderen kleinen Fchern. Ungefhr 20 Fragen pro Fach. 

Natrlich ist jeder Rat so pauschal nicht zu treffend, weil jeder anders lernt. Bei dir habe ich aber manchmal das Gefhl, dass es nur richtig (deine Lernweise) oder falsch (die Lernweise der anderen) gibt.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Oh, na das iss ja Moppelkotze.
> 
> Da kann ich ja richtig froh sein ber die grozgige Gestaltung hier in MD (hier wird immer nach dem schriftlichen gemndlicht).
> 
> 
> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass du noch n bissel Zeit hast.



Tja, so ist das an ner Massenuni.... Die htten gar nicht genug Rume, um die schtzungsweise 700 Studenten innerhalb von nur 3 Wochen zu prfen.

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe das Gefhl, dass Antworten mit "u.a." berdruchschnittlich hufig (>20%) richtig sind. Ist euch das auch aufgefallen?

----------


## elastic

> Nur kreuzen kann fr manchen in Chemie extrem frustrierend sein, wenn da nix gutes bei rumkommt ... daher kann da ggf. pure Chemie wiederholen ntig sein


jetzt noch pure Chemie wiederholen wre fr mich grausig... konnte noch nie Chemie, in der Schule abgewhlt, Chemieschein irgendwie zusammengewerkelt... und gerade JETZT werde ich nie und nimmer pure Chemie wiederholen.

reine Chemie lernen wre fr mich frustrierend ohne Ende, es zu kreuzen dagegen nicht.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich habe das Gefhl, dass Antworten mit "u.a." berdruchschnittlich hufig (>20%) richtig sind. Ist euch das auch aufgefallen?


Fragen mit "u.a."?

Nenn mal n Beispiel ... wei grad nicht, was du meinst ^^.

----------


## Fentanyl19

Hab die kleinen Fcher auch nur gekreuzt und hat auch gereicht. Hatte alle Examen ab 2000 gekreuzt und da waren ja immer relativ viele Altfragen dabei. Anatomie, Biochemie, Physiologie und Psychatrie bringen ja eh die meisten Punkte.

----------


## Miss_H

Das u.a. ist in der Antwort eingebaut. 
Ein ganz einfaches Beispiel: Die Leber produziert u.a. die Galle.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Aaaah ... ja.
Hat juristische Grnde. Damit sichern sichert sich das IMPP ab und macht die Fragen weniger angreifbar.

Daher auch die Formulierungen "am ehesten" oder "trifft am wenigsten zu".

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich habe das Gefhl, dass das Schlimmste vor der Mndlichen das Prferlotto ist. Ich bin schon so aufgeregt, wen ich denn nun kriege (htte im Frhjahr ja so schne Prfer gehabt, bin aber leider krank geworden...). Wiederholen geht bis jetzt ganz gut, ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht drei Tage vor der Mndlichen alles wieder vergessen habe...

----------


## Kandra

So, Examen F2011 mit 56% knapp nicht bestanden (offizielle Bestehensgrenze 57,1% ^^), aber soll ja auch nicht langweilig werden in den nchsten Wochen. 
Morgen ist nochmal lernfrei und ab Freitag gehts dann richtig los. 

Vor dem Prferlotto hab ich auch schon Angst, wir hatten im OZS so einige Kandidaten, denen ich in der Prfung lieber nicht begegnen mchte..

----------


## elastic

ey komm die paar Prozente sind zu schaffen in den nchsten Wochen  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

So..heute hab ich auch mal gechillt und morgen gebe ich nochmal Vollgas und strze mich auf Kopf/Hals und Neuroanatomie. Am Wochenende dann komplett Physiologie wiederholen und ab Montag geh ich nochmal an Biochemie ran. 
Lerne jetzt so als ob ich frher in der mndlichen drankomme, da man sich ja nie sicher sein kann, wobei ich ECHT hoffe dass ich erst nach der schriftlichen dran bin!

----------


## Kandra

> ey komm die paar Prozente sind zu schaffen in den nchsten Wochen


Da ich bisher nichts ausser vegetativer Physio wiederholt/gelernt habe, mache ich mir da auch keine wirklichen Sorgen ;) Mindestens auf ne 3 wrde ich mich gerne noch steigern, ist denke ich auch realistisch..

----------


## elastic

nicht verzagen... Optimismus!  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

So offiziell auch scheinfrei!!!  :Big Grin: 
Geiles Gefhl!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe jetzt mal mit Psycho/Bio angefangen und nach kompletter Wiederholung jetzt 87% gekreuzt. Da ich mir am Anfang total schwer getan habe mit Psycho, bin ich froh, dass ein bisschen lernen so einen Effekt hat. Kann also so weitergehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Woah ... Physik ist mal so eine Moppelkotze.

Tausend Formeln und total sinnlose Mittelstufenaufgaben.
Bld nur, dass die Mittelstufe bei mir 14 Jahre her ist und unsere Physik Klausur im 1. Semester damals denkbar simpel war (deutlich einfacher als die Physikumsaufgaben).

----------


## clou9

anatomie ist mir immer noch ein dorn im auge  :Frown:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mal ne blde Frage in den Raum geworfen ...

Bezglich der Wertung der Fragen.

Muss ich jeweils an Tag 1 mind. 60% machen und auch an Tag 2?


Oder isses letztlich vllig pupe wo ich die Punkte mache, Hauptsache ich komm insgesamt ber die 60%?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Meinst du die Frage ernst? Natrlich zusammengezhlt musst du auf 60% kommen....

----------


## Kyutrexx

Dass ich zum Bestehen 60% brauche ist mir klar.

Ich wiederhole meine Frage nochmal anders:
Muss ich jeweils am 1. Tag FR SICH genommen 60% machen und das gleiche am 2. Tag?


Oder reicht es sagen wir an Tag 1 40% und an Tag 2 80%?


Das heit: gleicht sich alles mit allem aus? a.k.a. werden einfach alle Punkte in einen Pool geworfen und dann zusammengezhlt?

----------


## Gesocks

Ja sichi.

----------


## elastic

yey, in F11 mein bisher bestes BC Ergebnis... 92%  :Smilie:  
uuuund jetzt wird Wochenende gechillt! Frei  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@Kyutrexx: Du brauchst an beiden Tagen zusammen genommen 60%, das Einzelergebnis von Tag 1/Tag 2 fr sich genommen ist egal.

----------


## freak1

Ich finde es ja sowieso die grte Lcherlichkeit berhaupt das Mndlich Schriftlich im Physikum 1:1 zhlen... Schriftlich ist fr alle Objektiv und Mndlich hngt nur davon welche Prfer man bekommt, zhlt aber genauso viel fr die Endnote... o0

Aber immerhin: Gestern in einem Examen erstmals bei Tag 1 (Physio/Physik & BC/Chemie) ber 90% gehabt, die Zeit bis zum Schriftlichen ist jetzt also frei fr Anatomie! :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Oh man, ich bin grad echt frustriert. Seit heute steht Histo/Ana auf meinem Lernplan und als ich dann gekreuzt habe kam ich nur so auf 57%. Dabei hatten wir die Klausur erst vor 2 Monaten und ich dachte, dass ich nicht mehr viel wiederholen msste. Aber ich habe die ganzen Details irgendwie schon wieder vergessen. Total dumm  :grrrr....: . Ich hoffe, dass die Ergebnisse (wenn ich alle Hefte wiederholt habe) am Ende der Woche besser ausschauen. 
Wenigstens kreuze ich Physio stabil ber 80 % ...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Habe mit Anatomie lernen / kreuzen auch angefangen.

Allerdings muss ich feststellen, dass die Medi Skripte Anatomie den Stoff frs Kreuzen teilweise nur unzureichend bis gar nicht abdecken.

Viele Sachen, die in den Kreuzfragen eine Rolle spielen, tauchen als Stoffbehandlung in den Heften gar nicht auf.


Die Hefte enthalten sehr schne Zusammenstellungen und Hinweise, woran man denken muss.
Aber im Endeffekt sitz ich hier wieder mit der Dualen Reihe bzw. Crashkurs Bchern, weil die Hefte einfach unzureichend sind.

Jedenfalls bei Kopf und Hals, denn da bin ich grade.

Wie's bei den anderen Gebieten aussieht, wei ich nich.

----------


## freak1

> Wie's bei den anderen Gebieten aussieht, wei ich nich.


Organe sind ganz okay, Neuro geht auch (ist aber schon recht knapp).

Histo auf 3 Hefte ist Geschmackssache, bei wenig Zeit fr den Fragenanteil (~10-15 pro Examen) aber okay.

Das der gesamte Bewegungsapparat mit einem Heft (90 Seiten) inklusive Grundlagen nicht reichen kann ist aber natrlich absehbar, halte mich da jetzt auch lieber ans Kurzlehrbuch Anatomie von Thieme und vorallem den Prometheus, die Lehrinhalte sind eigentlich ganz gut da drin. Duale Reihe Anatomie ist mir persnlich zu viele Details auf einem Haufen.

Fr Psycho, Biologie, Physik/Physiologie und Chemie/Biochemie ist Medi-Learn aber definitiv top, 80% (und mehr) sind damit machbar und entsprechend bleibt die restliche Zeit fr Anatomie. ;)

----------


## clou9

Psycho/Physio/Biochemie: 90%
Anatomie: ... 53%

Man sieht, welches Fach ich weniger mag  :Big Grin: 

Zum Glck ist Anatomie erst am 2. Tag. Dann kann man immerhin vorher frustfrei Biochemie/Physio kreuzen  :Smilie:

----------


## Babypilz

Alter Schwede, was seid ihr denn fr Freaks? Respekt!

Gibt es berhaupt noch Leute, die noch immer so um die 60% kreuzen? So langsam steigt die Anspannung ...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Babypilz

Alter Schwede, was seid ihr denn fr Freaks? Respekt!

Gibt es berhaupt auf dieser ungerechten Welt noch Physikumsanwrter, die noch immer so um die 60% kreuzen? So langsam steigt bei mir die Anspannung ...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Anatom90

Habt ihr auch das Gefhl, dass die Chemie Fragen schwieriger sind als Biochemie? haha

----------


## elastic

Biochemie ist doch easy  :Woow:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Habt ihr auch das Gefhl, dass die Chemie Fragen schwieriger sind als Biochemie? haha


Die Frage ist nicht ganz unbegrndet.

Teilweise ja, jedoch nicht, weil die Fragen per se schwerer sind.
Es sind sehr ausufernd strukturchemische Fragen, z.B. auch wo man mal eben ein Vitamin erkennen soll.

Wenn man sich dann in Chemie (z.B. weil man es einfach nur hinter sich bringen wollte) nicht so intensiv damit befasst hat, kann einen das im Physikum glaube ich schon ziemlich erschlagen.

Auerdem ist auch viel Strukturchemie der Biochemie dabei.

Hand aufs Herz ... wer hat sich fr Biochemie schon wirklich hingesetzt und mal in aller Ruhe NADH, cAMP, FMN oder IP3 gezeichnet?


Eher die wenigsten ;).


Ich habs gemacht, aber ich hab auch mit dem groen Lffler gelernt und das spricht in diesem Zusammenhang eher fr FREEEAAAK  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bist halt nen Hecht, Magdeburger setzen sich auch nur hin und zeichnen diesen Schei$$ weil sich der Chef das gerne zeichnen lt....

----------


## elastic

also zeichnen ben werd ich je allerhchstens erst kurz vorm Mndlichen.
und wer Chemie nicht kann, so wie ich... deswegen fllt man nicht durch. Ich gleich die Chemielcke mit Biochemie aus ;D

----------


## Annaly

ich hab mit dem Sturkturformelzeichnen beim Lernen frs Fiesikum angefangen - und hab berraschenderweise festgestellt, dass mich das ganz schn entspannt hat. Hatte was von Prokrastination (obwohls ja sinnvoll war!), Beschftigungstherapie UND Mandala malen. So mit bunten Stiften und so.

 :Love: 

Man muss es sich nur schn reden!

----------


## freak1

Hmm... Strukturformeln? Mein Plan sagt nur fr die mndliche und da auch begrenzt auf die 5 Basen, die AS und so ganz wichtige Sachen wie ein TAG zeichnen knnen oder die Metabolite aus dem Citratzyklus.

Mehr in der Prfung fnde ich bertrieben und ich glaube die Prfer sind in dem Zusammenhang auch ganz nett. Erkennen sollte man natrlich mehr, aber erkennen und malen knnen ist wie etwas wissen im Schriftlichen und das selbe erklren knnen in der Mndlichen. 

 ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bist halt nen Hecht, Magdeburger setzen sich auch nur hin und zeichnen diesen Schei$$ weil sich der Chef das gerne zeichnen lt....


Ja, aber auch nicht alle.

Nur weil der Chef es will, macht das noch lngst nicht jeder.

Im Praktikum saen Leute, die konnten im Testat nichtmal Lactat zeichnen.

Bei den Nicht-Chef Prfern hat das dann gerade so trotzdem noch zum Bestehen 
gereicht.
Kommen die dann im Mndlichen zum Chef oder einem seiner Mit-Chefs, kann das ggf. ziemlich unangenehm werden.

Und ja, ich bin ein Hecht-Hai.
*blubb*

Fr das schriftliche Physikum wars jedenfalls gut alle Stoffwechselwege zu zeichnen.
Dadurch kam ich bei Chemie immer auf ziemlich gute Kreuz-Ergebnisse.

Wei jetzt nicht, was dich persnlich so daran strt.




> Hmm... Strukturformeln? Mein Plan sagt nur fr die mndliche und da auch begrenzt auf die 5 Basen, die AS und so ganz wichtige Sachen wie ein TAG zeichnen knnen oder die Metabolite aus dem Citratzyklus.
> 
>  Mehr in der Prfung fnde ich bertrieben und ich glaube die Prfer sind in dem Zusammenhang auch ganz nett. Erkennen sollte man natrlich mehr, aber erkennen und malen knnen ist wie etwas wissen im Schriftlichen und das selbe erklren knnen in der Mndlichen.


Das Biochemie Praktikum ist bei uns ein Ausblick aufs Mndliche.

Da kommts dann tatschlich mal vor, dass man NADH aufs Papier bringen soll oder die Transaminase-Reaktionen und dann schn dazu erklren.

Die Biochemiker stehen bei uns drauf, dass man aus den Stoffwechsel-Wegen alles zeichnen kann.

Im Seminar sollte jemand bei uns z.B. Sedoheptulose-7-Phosphat malen.

Ich selbst sollte im Testat Phosphatidylinositoltrisphosphat zeichnen und daran die Glycerophospholipid-Synthese erklren.

----------


## freak1

Dann bin ich froh das die Biochemiker bei uns wohl nicht so hart sind in der mndlichen. Biochemie-Praktikum war bei uns auch mega entspannt, dafr war das normale Chemie-Praktikum aber die sprichwrtliche Hlle und das werde ich mein Lebtag nicht vergessen...

----------


## Miss_H

> Alter Schwede, was seid ihr denn fr Freaks? Respekt!
> 
> Gibt es berhaupt auf dieser ungerechten Welt noch Physikumsanwrter, die noch immer so um die 60% kreuzen? So langsam steigt bei mir die Anspannung ...


Ich kreuze im Moment so um die 70% und das schon mit Lernen. Ich denke, dass sich das noch steigern wird. Aber keine Sorge, du bist nicht alleine!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Jo, na jede Uni hat so ihre Problemfcher.

Hab von anderen Unis gehrt, wo das was bei uns Biochemie iss, dort halt die Physiologie iss - mit entsprechend hohen Durchfallerquoten.


In den Physioklausuren fallen bei uns im Schnitt z.B. nur etwa 15% durch.

Im Vergleich mit den 50% Durchfallern in Anatomie und den bis zu 80% in Biochemie ne nette Sache.


Wobei die Biochemieklausuren dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal vergleichsweise sehr gut ausgefallen sind (nur 30% Durchfaller).

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Im Praktikum saen Leute, die konnten im Testat nichtmal Lactat zeichnen.
> Kommen die dann im Mndlichen zum Chef oder einem seiner Mit-Chefs, kann das ggf. ziemlich unangenehm werden.


nichtmal Lactat zeichnen, wurden denen nicht sofort die Immatrikulation ausgehndigt? 
PS: Der andere BC Chef sagte damals  im Physikumsvorgesprch "Sie mssen mir nichts zeichnen knnen, kann ich nmlich auch nicht..(wird wahrscheinlich nicht stimmen war aber trotzdem nett)"

Soll heissen das ist absoluter Quark sich das reinzuprgeln und das dient nur zum D*mmficken von Medizinstudenten....aber egal viel Spass und Erfolg.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> nichtmal Lactat zeichnen, wurden denen nicht sofort die Immatrikulation ausgehndigt? 
> PS: Der andere BC Chef sagte damals  im Physikumsvorgesprch "Sie mssen mir nichts zeichnen knnen, kann ich nmlich auch nicht..(wird wahrscheinlich nicht stimmen war aber trotzdem nett)"
> 
> Soll heissen das ist absoluter Quark sich das reinzuprgeln und das dient nur zum D*mmficken von Medizinstudenten....aber egal viel Spass und Erfolg.


Aha ...

Komisch, sowohl Dr. S., als auch Fr. Dr. Z. wollten dieses Jahr im Praktikum extrem viel gezeichnet haben.
Sie sagten beide im Seminar, das wir das knnen mssen.

Aber das ist dir natrlich alles bekannt.


Im brigen solls auch Leute geben, die sich ber die Zeichnungen energetische Zusammenhnge erarbeiten und das ganze verstehen.
Nur weil DU es fr D*mmf*cken hlst, muss das noch lngst nicht fr den Rest der Welt gelten.

Also mal ganz ruhig mit den jungen Pferden hier.




> nichtmal Lactat zeichnen, wurden denen nicht sofort die Immatrikulation ausgehndigt?


Weil man nicht doppelt immatrikuliert sein kann.

----------


## Kinozilium

> Alter Schwede, was seid ihr denn fr Freaks? Respekt!
> 
> Gibt es berhaupt noch Leute, die noch immer so um die 60% kreuzen? So langsam steigt die Anspannung ...


Danke! Dachte ich bin vllig alleine auf dieser Welt... Ich kreuze grad sogar nur 40%-50% in den Hauptfchern und wei echt nicht wie ich das alles noch schaffen soll, zumal bei mir die Mndliche bereits eine Woche nach der Schriftlichen ist. Kann bei mir auch daran liegen, dass ich ein Jahr unfallbedingt aussetzen musste -nur war mein Kopp nicht betroffen, zhlt also nicht als Ausrede...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Fentanyl19

War bei uns auch so wie bei Coxy, erst sagen alle das ist total wichtig das man alles zeichnen kann und im Physikum muss eigentlich niemand was schwieriges malen. Ich hab auch nur so das allerwichtigste gelernt und hab das Physikum bestanden. Naja und in der Klinik will jetzt davon ja eh niemand mehr was hren. 
Immer Ruhe bewahren  :bhh:

----------


## Miss_H

Bei mir wird es ernst. Ich habe heute die Einladung zur Schriftlichen bekommen. Und ich schreibe nicht mal wirklich in meiner Stadt. Das ist schon ein bisschen nervig. Hoffentlich bricht der Nahverkehr an diesem Tag nicht zusammen...

----------


## Kandra

Wo schreibst du denn? Mein Postbote kommt immer erst gegen 12, mal sehen ob ich auch nen Brief bekomme heute. Solange es nur die Einladung frs Schriftliche ist. Die Einladung frs Mndliche will ich noch nicht haben ^^

----------


## elastic

h wir kriegen erst in der 2. Augustwoche die Einladung  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_H

> Wo schreibst du denn? Mein Postbote kommt immer erst gegen 12, mal sehen ob ich auch nen Brief bekomme heute. Solange es nur die Einladung frs Schriftliche ist. Die Einladung frs Mndliche will ich noch nicht haben ^^


In Germering... Das wre fr dich noch schlimmer als fr mich. Ich wohne wenigstens an der Stammstrecke. 
Ich habe meine Scheine am Freitag abgegeben und heute die Einladung bekommen. Du erkennst ziemlich schnell, ob es die Einladung zur Schriftlichen ist. Die ist richtig schwer, weil alle Scheine drin sind. Und es stimmt wohl, dass vor dem 5.8. keine mndliche Prfung fr uns ist.

----------


## Kandra

> In Germering... Das wre fr dich noch schlimmer als fr mich. Ich wohne wenigstens an der Stammstrecke. 
> Ich habe meine Scheine am Freitag abgegeben und heute die Einladung bekommen. Du erkennst ziemlich schnell, ob es die Einladung zur Schriftlichen ist. Die ist richtig schwer, weil alle Scheine drin sind. Und es stimmt wohl, dass vor dem 5.8. keine mndliche Prfung fr uns ist.


Nach Germering wrde ich mit dem Auto fahren, wre ne halbe Stunde.. 
Ja das mit dem 5.8. hab ich auch gelesen, aber auch der 5.8. wre zu frh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Bei mir wird es ernst. Ich habe heute die Einladung zur Schriftlichen bekommen. Und ich schreibe nicht mal wirklich in meiner Stadt. Das ist schon ein bisschen nervig. Hoffentlich bricht der Nahverkehr an diesem Tag nicht zusammen...


Zu Klausuren fahre ich nur noch mit dem Taxi, natrlich am Morgen per Vorbestellung vor die Haustr beordert.

Da verlass ich mich dann nich mehr auf die ffentlichen ...

----------


## Miss_H

> Zu Klausuren fahre ich nur noch mit dem Taxi, natrlich am Morgen per Vorbestellung vor die Haustr beordert.


Wer es hat, der hat's....

Ich wrde gerne mit dem Rad fahren, aber das ist dann doch ein bisschen weit.

----------


## elastic

ich laufe immer mit reichlich Zeitpuffer, da kann am wenigsten passieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Mein Weg zum schriftlichen Teil fhrt schn durch den Alten Elbtunnel, da werd ich mindestens eine Teilstrecke biken.  :Grinnnss!: 
Geht auch schneller als mit den ffentlichen.

----------


## Miss_H

> ich laufe immer mit reichlich Zeitpuffer, da kann am wenigsten passieren


13,1 km! Ich glaube da laufe ich nicht.

----------


## Anatom90

Ich bin grad sowas von sauer!
Der schei Postbote hat bei mir nicht mal geklingelt, sondern einfach nen Zettel eingeschmissen in den Briefkasten, dass ich meine Zustellung ab morgen in der Filiale abholen kann!
Das macht mich echt rasend!!!!! Ich war zu hause!! Ich hoffe nur dass es der Brief fr die schriftliche war....

----------


## Kandra

Bei mir hats grad geklingelt, war aber ein anderes Paket  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Wer es hat, der hat's....
> 
> Ich wrde gerne mit dem Rad fahren, aber das ist dann doch ein bisschen weit.


Magdeburg ist ein Kaff.

Die Fahrt mit der Taxe kostet hier zum Uniklinikum 11 Euro, jedenfalls von mir zu Hause ;).

Fr drei oder vier Prfungen im Jahr kann man das schonmal machen.

----------


## Anatom90

An die Mnchner: Das kann doch nur der Brief fr die schriftliche gewesen sein oder?
Man bin jetzt total unkonzentriert! Verdammter Postbote!! Das soll er mir ben!!

----------


## Miss_H

> Magdeburg ist ein Kaff.
> 
> Die Fahrt mit der Taxe kostet hier zum Uniklinikum 11 Euro, jedenfalls von mir zu Hause ;).
> 
> Fr drei oder vier Prfungen im Jahr kann man das schonmal machen.


Was spricht dann dagegen mit dem Rad zu fahren oder zu laufen? Aber jeder wie er gerne mchte. 




> An die Mnchner: Das kann doch nur der Brief fr die schriftliche gewesen sein oder?
> Man bin jetzt total unkonzentriert! Verdammter Postbote!! Das soll er mir ben!!


Es war der Brief frs Schriftliche! Wird es bei dir aus sein. Mndliche Prfungen sind fr uns wohl erst am dem 5.8. Und da bekommt man jetzt noch keinen Brief. Ich wrde aber einen Zettel fr das nchste Mal an den Briefkasten machen. Bei der Mndlichen ist jeder Tag wichtig.

----------


## Kandra

So, mit H2011 hab ichs zumindest mal ber die 60% Grenze geschafft, wenn die Prozente weiter so steigen sind noch 80% drin  :Big Grin:  

@Anatom: Beschwer dich bei der Post, das kanns echt  nicht sein!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Kreuzt ihr eigentlich immer die jeweiligen Examen nach Jahren sortiert?
Hab das anfangs mal probiert, aber irgendwie merkte ich da keinen Lerneffekt.

Kreuze gerade 200 Fragen zu subzellulren Strukturen, damit das auch irgendwie hngen bleibt ...

----------


## Kandra

> Kreuzt ihr eigentlich immer die jeweiligen Examen nach Jahren sortiert?
> Hab das anfangs mal probiert, aber irgendwie merkte ich da keinen Lerneffekt.
> 
> Kreuze gerade 200 Fragen zu subzellulren Strukturen, damit das auch irgendwie hngen bleibt ...


Ich kreuze hauptschlich Fcherweise, habe mir aber die letzten 5 Examen aufgehoben um ein paar "Generalproben" mit Fragen zu haben, die ich bisher auch noch nicht  gekreuzt habe. Da mache ich jetzt jede Woche eins, das geht sich bis zum Examen gut aus.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ah, okay.
Hm, hab ich probiert, brachte mir nicht viel.

Daher kreuze ich themenweise. Also erst nochmal den Stoff kurz wiederholen, dann kreuzen.

Diese ganzen Sachen mit Desmosomen, Hemidesomsomen, Vimentim und Bla iss schon ziemlich nerviges Zeug.

----------


## Anatom90

Danke euch MissH und Kandra!
Hab ich auch gemacht! Schreibt ihr beide in Germering? Findet die schriftliche nur auerhalb von Mnchen statt? Ist ja echt tzend  :Big Grin: 

Naja egal jetzt lieber wieder aufs lernen konzentrieren...Hoffmann Reflex und Sensorik warten.....Hab ich schon erwhnt wie sehr ich mich freue wenn es vorbei ist?? :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Magdeburg ist ein Kaff.


:O Wie kannst du nur...

----------


## elastic

ich kreuze ein Examen nach dem anderen... der Lerneffekt ist gut fr mich. Wre bis jetzt noch nicht durchgefallen^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

> :O Wie kannst du nur...


Ja ich wei, es gibt Magdeburger und manch einer soll dieses Nest gerne haben.

Ich hau wieder ab in die Heimat sobald es geht.
Dort, wo sich Fuchs und Hase nicht gute Nacht sagen.

Stdte unter 3 Millionen Einwohner machen mich irgendwie mrbe  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Ja ich wei, es gibt Magdeburger und manch einer soll dieses Nest gerne haben.
> 
> Ich hau wieder ab in die Heimat sobald es geht.
> Dort, wo sich Fuchs und Hase nicht gute Nacht sagen.
> 
> Stdte unter 3 Millionen Einwohner machen mich irgendwie mrbe .


Man merkt, du warst noch nie in Gttingen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Man merkt, du warst noch nie in Gttingen.


Ich war schon in deutlich kleineren Kaffs und das Ergebnis iss immer das gleiche ;).

Aber ich musste noch nie in so einem kleinen Stdtchen wie Magdeburg WOHNEN. 
Oder in kleineren rtchen.

Iss schon echt heavy hier ... warum man in Sachsen Anhalt frh aufsteht, versteh ich nachwievor nicht.

Gibt doch eh nscht zu machen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## freak1

Beim LPA Dsseldorf luft morgen berhaupt erstmal die Nachreichefrist ab, mal schauen wann die uns mit den Bescheiden beehren.  :Smilie: 

Kreuzen: Examensweise, die letzten beiden als Generalprobe ausgeklammert. Insgesamt beschrnke ich mich auf die letzten 10 Examen, jeden Tag ein Tag, und ich bestehe sogar ohne einen einzigen Punkt in Anatomie zu brauchen, macht mir Mut!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Beim LPA Dsseldorf luft morgen berhaupt erstmal die Nachreichefrist ab, mal schauen wann die uns mit den Bescheiden beehren. 
> 
> Kreuzen: Examensweise, die letzten beiden als Generalprobe ausgeklammert. Insgesamt beschrnke ich mich auf die letzten 10 Examen, jeden Tag ein Tag, und ich bestehe sogar ohne einen einzigen Punkt in Anatomie zu brauchen, macht mir Mut!


Wieso die letzten beiden Ausklammern?`

Sind das nicht gerade die, die man kreuzen sollte, weil Sie den aktuellen "spirit" des IMPP widerspiegeln?

----------


## elastic

ich hatte gleich mit F2013 begonnen um von Anfang an zu sehen, wie gut mein Vorwissen ist.
Heb mir da nix auf  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

In einigen Fchern hat sich das Stil auf jeden Fall ziemlich gendert.
Die Psycho Fragen von 2013 sind irgendwie recht anders im Vergleich zum Jahr davor.

In Biochemie isses auch irgendwie anders geworden, da ist v.a. 2012 / 2013 voll mit Aufgaben mit ellenlangen Texten fr an sich einfache Sachverhalte.


Hab da definitiv gemerkt, dass man in den Fchern unterschiedlich weit zurckgehen sollte.


Die scheinen alle paar Jahre neue kreative Gedanken zu haben, die Jungs und Mdels vom IMPP ^^.

----------


## elastic

Anatomie ist die letzten Jahre immer leichter geworden.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Anatomie ist die letzten Jahre immer leichter geworden.


Hab noch nicht so viel Anatomie gekreuzt.

Inwiefern meinst du das, also wie zeigt sich das?

----------


## elastic

also ich hab bis jetzt ab F13 runtergekreuzt und bin jetzt bei F10.
Und ich hatte das Gefhl, dass die lteren Fragen trickreicher und verschachtelter waren.

----------


## Kandra

So, gerade ist auch meine Ladung frs Schriftliche gekommen, schreibe in der Stadt  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

> So, gerade ist auch meine Ladung frs Schriftliche gekommen, schreibe in der Stadt


Schweinerei  :hmmm...:  Ich will auch!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> So, gerade ist auch meine Ladung frs Schriftliche gekommen, schreibe in der Stadt


Mal aus Interesse, wenn man nicht in seiner Unistadt schreibt, wo denn dann? In Orten nebenan oder weiter weg?

----------


## Kandra

> Schweinerei  Ich will auch!


Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das fr mich tatschlich so viel besser ist ^^ Der Pasinger FH Campus liegt total ab vom Schuss, da ist man ewig hin unterwegs.

@MediNaddl: Das sind meist Orte nebenan, bisher liegt aber alles was ich bisher gehrt habe noch im SBahn-Einzugsgebiet ;)

----------


## Miss_H

> Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das fr mich tatschlich so viel besser ist ^^ Der Pasinger FH Campus liegt total ab vom Schuss, da ist man ewig hin unterwegs.
> 
> @MediNaddl: Das sind meist Orte nebenan, bisher liegt aber alles was ich bisher gehrt habe noch im SBahn-Einzugsgebiet ;)


Wobei das S-Bahn-Einzugsgebiet auch riesig ist. Aber die Orte bis jetzt sind noch ganz ok. 
Du nennst Pasing noch in der Stadt? (Das ist fr mich auch schon auerhalb. Ich glaube wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten von Stadt  :hmmm...: )

----------


## Kandra

> Wobei das S-Bahn-Einzugsgebiet auch riesig ist. Aber die Orte bis jetzt sind noch ganz ok. 
> Du nennst Pasing noch in der Stadt? (Das ist fr mich auch schon auerhalb. Ich glaube wir haben unterschiedliche Ansichten von Stadt )


Auf "meiner" Seite endet fr mich Mnchen ungefhr ab Moosach/Feldmoching ^^ Da liegt Pasing noch weit innerhalb

----------


## elastic

uiiiii, knapp 3,5 Wochen  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

> uiiiii, knapp 3,5 Wochen


In meinem Kopf sind es noch 4!

----------


## elastic

die enorme Hitze ist fies! Da hockt man den ganzen Tag mit Unterwsche vorm Schreibtisch und schwitzt trotzdem wie bld  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

> die enorme Hitze ist fies! Da hockt man den ganzen Tag mit Unterwsche vorm Schreibtisch und schwitzt trotzdem wie bld


Noch einer! Ich dachte schon, ich wre asozial  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab' frher am Tage keinen Bock zu lesen und spter am Tage keine Lust zu Kreuzen. Jetzt habe ich die Reihenfolge mal umgedreht und mal nur gekreuzt und evtl. nachgelesen; siehe da, ndert gar nichts!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Noch einer! Ich dachte schon, ich wre asozial 
> 
> Ich hab' frher am Tage keinen Bock zu lesen und spter am Tage keine Lust zu Kreuzen. Jetzt habe ich die Reihenfolge mal umgedreht und mal nur gekreuzt und evtl. nachgelesen; siehe da, ndert gar nichts!


Mach drei draus  :Big Grin: .

Sind wir halt Asis, und? ^^


"Schakeline, Schantal, Kvin - hol mal die Omma nach die Aldiii!"

----------


## elastic

h um was gehts  :Big Grin:  was ist asozial?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Na im Schlppi dasitzen.

Fehlt nur noch der Verzehr dieser 0,39 Euro Wrsten die immer nur ganz unten im Regal stehen und auf denen nicht mal ne Marke oder so steht.
Nur: "Wrstchen".

Natrlich ber der Sple.

Teller sind doof.

 :bhh:

----------


## elastic

haha  :Big Grin:  JA ich gebs zu, ich verpenner die letzten Wochen vorm Physikum  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Jo, warum nich.

Nix gegen Wrstchen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Darf ich mich mit bergroem Uralt-Wacken-Shirt, Wuschel-Zottel-Zopf und kurzer Pyjama-Hose bei euch einreihen? Hab heut auch brav meine Ravioli direkt aus der Dose gegessen ;)

----------


## elastic

nein das ist noch viel zu gesittet weit du... ;D

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Sternenprinzessin: Und wie sieht deine Prferkombi aus? Oder ist das noch gar nicht raus?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Darf ich mich mit bergroem Uralt-Wacken-Shirt, Wuschel-Zottel-Zopf und kurzer Pyjama-Hose bei euch einreihen? Hab heut auch brav meine Ravioli direkt aus der Dose gegessen ;)


Machs dir gemtlich, hier bei uns an der brennenden Mlltonne und schnapp dir n Schnaps in brauner Papiertte  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke fr den Schnaps, Kyutrexx, wenigstens etwas, was die Lernzeit ertrglich macht ;)

@coxy: Die Ladungen fr die Schriftliche und Mndliche gehen ja gemeinsam raus, letztes Jahr kam der Brief am 7.8., also sind es noch ein paar Tage in denen ich einfach alles wiederhole, bevor ich mich auf die Altprotokolle strzen kann.

----------


## Kandra

So, gerade den Brief fr die mndliche bekommen, 6.8., ich kotze  :kotzen:   :Keks: 
Naja so hab ich wenigstens ab 22.8. Urlaub..

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Danke fr den Schnaps, Kyutrexx, wenigstens etwas, was die Lernzeit ertrglich macht ;)


Leider sind wir "nur" die Mediziner.

Wren wir Apotheker, htten wir die richtig harten Glckspillen zur Hand  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Muriel

> So, gerade den Brief fr die mndliche bekommen, 6.8., ich kotze  
> Naja so hab ich wenigstens ab 22.8. Urlaub..


Du wirst noch jubeln. Du bist durch, wenn die meisten noch hier hngen. Hau rein  :Top:

----------


## Miss_H

> So, gerade den Brief fr die mndliche bekommen, 6.8., ich kotze  
> Naja so hab ich wenigstens ab 22.8. Urlaub..


Ich bin eben schon zum Briefkasten gelaufen, zum Glck ist bei mir nichts drin. 
Welche Prfer hast du denn? Ich drcke dir die Daumen!

----------


## Anatom90

> So, gerade den Brief fr die mndliche bekommen, 6.8., ich kotze  
> Naja so hab ich wenigstens ab 22.8. Urlaub..


Oh Mensch!! So schlimm ist das nicht. Kriegst du bestimmt hin! Hast du nette Prfer erwischt??
Drck dir die Daumen!!

Aber die kommen doch per Einschreiben dacht ich?

----------


## Miss_H

> Aber die kommen doch per Einschreiben dacht ich?


Ja, aber ein Einschreiben kann auch ein Brief sein?!

----------


## Anatom90

Ja klar nur ich dachte dann msste ja der Postbote bei dir geklingelt haben  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Wo hab ich geschrieben, dass er das nicht hat?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja klar nur ich dachte dann msste ja der Postbote bei dir geklingelt haben


Bei nem bergabeeinschreiben, ja.
Aber nicht bei nem Einwurfeinschreiben.

Verschickt eigentlich irgend n LPA die Dinger per Postzustellungsurkunde?

----------


## Miss_H

> Bei nem bergabeeinschreiben, ja.
> Aber nicht bei nem Einwurfeinschreiben.
> 
> Verschickt eigentlich irgend n LPA die Dinger per Postzustellungsurkunde?


Es ist aber kein Einwurfeinschreiben. Wir haben ja schon die Einladung zur Schriftlichen und du musst es entgegen nehmen und unterschreiben. 

Was ist Postzustellungsurkunde? Ich bin zu faul zum googlen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Es ist aber kein Einwurfeinschreiben. Wir haben ja schon die Einladung zur Schriftlichen und du musst es entgegen nehmen und unterschreiben. 
> 
> Was ist Postzustellungsurkunde? Ich bin zu faul zum googlen.


PZU ist eine sogenannte frmliche Zustellung.

Manche Behrden verwenden sie.

Das LPA ist auch eine Behrde und knnte das damit machen, insb. um jeglichen juristischen Schwierigkeiten bezglich der Zustellung aus dem Weg zu gehen.

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> So, gerade den Brief fr die mndliche bekommen, 6.8., ich kotze  
> Naja so hab ich wenigstens ab 22.8. Urlaub..


Bin am 5ten dran, also freue dich  :Top: 
Ihr hatte wenigestens noch etwas mehr Zeit zwischen Klausuren und Mndlichem...bei uns brennt grad die Bude wenn man nicht grad in den in den Ferien angefangen oder immer brav alles mitgelernt hat  :Grinnnss!: 

Viel Erfolg  :Top:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Oh man noch 3 Wochen  :grrrr....: . Irgendwie ist das echt nervig wenn sich alle um einen herum in die Ferien verabschieden und man selber irgendwie das Gefhl hat die ganze lernerei nimmt kein Ende. Ich hoffe mittlerweile so sehr, dass ich sofort nach der schriftlichen die mndliche habe. Wegen mir auch gleich die erste Woche danach. Dann ist es wenigstens endlich vorbei und ich kann noch ein bisschen die Ferien genieen! Nchste Woche wei ich mehr ...

----------


## Kandra

> Bin am 5ten dran, also freue dich 
> Ihr hatte wenigestens noch etwas mehr Zeit zwischen Klausuren und Mndlichem...bei uns brennt grad die Bude wenn man nicht grad in den in den Ferien angefangen oder immer brav alles mitgelernt hat 
> 
> Viel Erfolg


Meine letzte Prfung war auch erst am 16.7., so wirklich viel Zeit hatte ich leider nicht

----------


## ludor

:Traurig:  richtig beschissene Prfer (das schlimmste vom schlimmsten...) und prfung mndlich erst am 23.9 ich knnte  :kotzen:

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe meine Prfung auch erst am 12.9. Ich wei noch nicht, ob ich mich darber freuen soll. Prfer gibt es max. 10 Tage vorher... 
So jetzt mal weiter fr die Schriftliche lernen!

----------


## sun.flower

@ludor: Mit wem hat es dich denn getroffen?? 

Lass dich nicht entmutigen!!! Du schaffst das  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

Das ihr berhaupt schon wisst wer euch prft oder wann ist doch purer Luxus... In NRW erfahren wir frhstens 14, sptestens 5 (*!*) Tage vor der Prfung wann, wo und bei wem wir haben. Und 5 Tage sind im Zweifelsfall echt zu wenig fr manche Professoren(innen :dumdiddeldum...: ). ;)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wann die schriftlichen Ladungen in NRW so rausgehen?

----------


## Miss_H

> Das ihr berhaupt schon wisst wer euch prft oder wann ist doch purer Luxus... In NRW erfahren wir frhstens 14, sptestens 5 (*!*) Tage vor der Prfung wann, wo und bei wem wir haben. Und 5 Tage sind im Zweifelsfall echt zu wenig fr manche Professoren(innen). ;)
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen wann die schriftlichen Ladungen in NRW so rausgehen?


Bei uns sind aber auch ab nchste Woche Prfungen... Die ersten Einladungen gingen am Samstag raus. Wir wissen jetzt den Tag und bekommen ungefhr eine Woche vorher die Prferkombi. 

Bei euch sind die Prfungen alle nach der Schriftlichen, dann ist es okay es so spt zu erfahren. Aber mit der Mndlichen vor der Schriftlichen ist es echt schlecht...

----------


## Anatom90

> Ich habe meine Prfung auch erst am 12.9. Ich wei noch nicht, ob ich mich darber freuen soll. Prfer gibt es max. 10 Tage vorher... 
> So jetzt mal weiter fr die Schriftliche lernen!


Bin auch am 12.9!!!!! haha

----------


## elastic

yey... 3 Wochen!

----------


## clou9

ich will endlich meinen Termin fr die Mndliche... wie soll man denn so planen  :Frown:

----------


## elastic

ach ich muss noch fast ganze 2 Wochen warten drauf  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

frs mndliche wird eh erst nach dem schriftlichen gelernt^^ also wayne ;D ich zumindest ;P

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Mir ist eigentlich echt egal welche Prfer ich habe, nur will ich gerne wissen WANN ich endlich fertig mit lernen bin!! Hoffentlich schicken die die Post Anfang nchster Woche ab ...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Mir ist eigentlich echt egal welche Prfer ich habe, nur will ich gerne wissen WANN ich endlich fertig mit lernen bin!! Hoffentlich schicken die die Post Anfang nchster Woche ab ...


Deinen Optimismus htte ich gerne.

Wenn ich meinen Arbeitsplatz hier sehe, der in einer Art Buchexplosion wie das alte Atlantis bereits untergegangen ist und zumindest meine Kreuzergebnisse in Anatomie sehe, kann ich gedanklich noch nicht beim Thema Physikum abgehakt sein ^^.


Diese Anatomiefragen sind teilweise so derbe eklig gestellt.
Not funny.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ach von den Kreuzergebnissen her bin ich recht zuversichtlich. Ich habe jetzt alle Histo/Anatomie Hefte durch und habe heute zum Abschluss 86% gekreuzt. Die Dinger knnen schon was  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Na da kann ich dich nur beglckwnschen ^^.

Um 75% komm ich beim Kreuzen dauerhaft nur in Biochemie / Chemie. 


Anatomie ...
So um 25%.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Lernst du auch mit den Medi-Learns oder nur mit Bchern? Vor allem die Bildfragen in Anatomie kann man mit den Heften super beantworten, weil die sich immer wiederholen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!

----------


## Miss_H

> Anatomie ...
> So um 25%.


Das ist ja ein bisschen mehr als Raten. Was hast du denn die letzten 4 Semester gemacht? Also ich kann Anatomie auch nicht wirklich gut, aber es sind dann so um die 50 %.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja ... im Endeffekt hab ich ja das Lernmaterial schon fertig hier - aus 4 Semestern ;).

Die Hefte sind eher nur nochmal fr das Nachschlagen bestimmter "Fallen", da ich die meisten Hefte nicht so wirklich dolle gut geschrieben finde.
Histo zum Beispiel schlag ich trotzdem im Lllmann-Rauch nach, weil die Histo-Hefte fr mich ne Katastrophe sind.


Allerdings bin ich auch relativ schlecht im 30 Seiten lesen und mir davon irgendwas merken.
Das kriegt manch einer ziemlich gut hin, bei mir klappt das gar nich.

Anatomie war bei mir allerdings generell n Katastrophenfach erster Gte.



Gefe, Hirnnerven und Beckenorgane hab ich z.B. null noch im Kopf, ist alles wie weggefegt.
Da lern ich die ganzen Tafeln hier grad nochmal neu, aber das bleibt nich wirklich gut hngen ...

----------


## elastic

meine Gte... was sollen solche Fragen "Das ist nicht unbedingt Basiswissen (nur 17 % richtige Antworten)" (Kommentar Exonline)...

oh mein Gott ;D "(Hier hat anscheinend das Rechnen Schwierigkeiten bereitet: nur 9 % richtige Antworten.)"

----------


## Gesocks

Sehr gut  :Grinnnss!: 
Welches Fach ist das denn?

Ich lmmel jetzt zwischen Physio und BC rum und hab' berhaupt keinen Bock mehr; die Aussichten auf den Rest (Anatomie, Histo, Med. Psych/Soz) sind mir auch ziemlich beschissen. Heute ging dank Arbeit, Sport und Restschnappes gar nichts, Rest der Woche werde ich mir wohl etwas freier halten mssen.

Immerhin sprech' ich jetzt offiziell Trkisch - ob's hilft?!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Die Kommentare sind manchmal sehr geil, ja ^^.

"So und so viel Prozent - Macht das der Zeitdruck?" 


Oder Kommentare wie "eine wirklich schwierige Frage" lassen mich dann auch nich unbedingt besser fhlen ^^.

----------


## elastic

mach grad Physio F09 ;D da kamen grad die beiden Hammerfragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

Also fr Anatomie fand ich die Endspurt Hefte in Kombi mit nem Atlas echt super!
Damit lassen sich schon mind. 75% kreuzen!

----------


## Nilani

> richtig beschissene Prfer (das schlimmste vom schlimmsten...) und prfung mndlich erst am 23.9 ich knnte


Kopf hoch ... ich hatte damals alle 3 Institutsleiter (wobei es in Ana fast egal war, bei wem man rankam) und die Reaktionen der Kommilitonen waren "ohje, lass dich besser krankschreiben" oder "mit Glck KANN man auch die besiegen ... 
Letzten Endes wird alles nicht so hei gegessen, wie es gekocht wird, ich hab sogar mit Arbeiten nebenher bestanden. 

Prfung so spt ist tzend, meine war am 27.9. und ich hatte noch 1,5 Wochen bis zum Start der Klinik. Ich war extrem gefrustet, weil alle anderen herum um einen fertig wurden und ich davon ausging, es eh nicht zu packen bei der Kombi. Letzten Endes lern ich jetzt frs Stex, aber ne positivere Grundeinstellung htte mir definitiv ne bessere Note gebracht. Nur nicht aufgeben, es gibt tatschlich ein Leben nach dem Examen ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

Grad eben knapp 80 Fragen Biochemie / Chemie gekreuzt: 82%.

Gruselig in Erwgung zu ziehen, dass ausgerechnet Chemie und Biochemie mich retten knnten ...

----------


## elastic

hab heut mein 10. Examen angefangen  :Smilie: 
aber da mssen noch ein paar weg!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

So bei den groen Fchern hab ich soweit nen guten berblick!
Kreuzen luft auch ganz gut....schau mir am Wochenende nochmal die kleinen Fcher wie Chemie und Physik an und schau dann mal wie es mit dem kreuzen luft  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Heute gehts mal richtig zh voran...bin total mde und unproduktiv. Hngt vllt auch damit zusammen, dass ich heute um 13 Uhr ein Treffen mit einer von unseren mndlichen Prfern habe. Ich hasse das, wenn ich stndig auf die Uhr gucken muss um rechtzeitig los zu kommen.

----------


## Miss_H

@ Kandra: Das wird schon werden  :Smilie:  Im Moment ist es wirklich doof und tzend, aber ab 13 Uhr am 21. August wirst du so glcklich und befreit sein!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Gegen 13 Uhr penn ich immer 1 1/2 h.
Die ganze Physikumsvorbereitung geht mit ner Siesta am Mittag deutlich besser voran.

Ohne das, wre am Mittag bei mir mit Konzentration Schluss ^^.

----------


## elastic

Physik ist zum kotzen man!

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe gerade Anatomie Herbst 2003 gekreuzt. Was war das denn bitte? Damit kam ich gar nicht klar, ich habe es aber immerhin auf 62 % geschafft.

----------


## elastic

2003 ist auch etwas lang her  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> 2003 ist auch etwas lang her


Da sagst du etwas. Ich wollte doch eigentlich auch nur die letzten 10-15 Examen kreuzen...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Dacht ich mir auch so.
Hatte auch erst berlegt, sehr weit zurck zu gehen.

Allerdings merkt man wirklich, wie sich so alle 3 bis 4 Jahre der Tenor der Inhalte (und die Art der Fragestellungen) ndert.

Da ntzt es dann einfach nicht mehr so viel, zu alte Sachen zu kreuzen.


Auch wenns irgendwie n fades Gefhl hinterlsst ... ich geh maximal bis 2008 zurck. Wenns sehr viele Fragen pro Examen fr ein Thema sind, sogar nur bis 2009.
Letzteres sind immerhin auch schon ganze 9 Examen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Wahnsinn, die Zeit geht so schnell vorbei. Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch Biochemie, das mache ich jetzt nchste Woche. Dann wird nochmal eine Woche nur wiederholt und viel gekreuzt und in guten 2 Wochen ist es schon so weit. Durchhalten Leute!!

----------


## elastic

Anatomie hab ich mndlich am meisten Schiss... schrifltich kreuzen ist ja ganz ok... aber grade Extremitten hab ich aktiv wenig drauf... Ansatz/Ursprung, Bnder, Gelenke, Plexus... :/

boah echt die lteren Anatomiefragen sind viel schwerer!
Hab grad F08 gemacht und "nur" 78% :/ ... je mehr ich zurckkreuze desto schlechter werde ich Anatomie  :Frown:

----------


## elastic

bruchte bitte mal Hilfe, Verstndnisproblem...

wie zum Henker kann die Niere 70 gr Albumin pro Tag in den Primrharn abgeben?
Bzw. wo und wie wird das Megamolekl Albumin wieder resobiert? (ber den Urin kanns ja nicht weggesphlt werden, das wre ja schon Proteinurie...)

is ne Biochemie Frage...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Primrharn ist ja zunchst nur das, was durch das Tubulussystem geht.
Es wird also noch fleiig resorbiert und sezerniert (naja, im Falle der Proteine wohl eher resorbiert).

Im Prinzip ist doch das Tubulussystem so etwas wie eine Art Blutbahn mit Kontakt zur Auenwelt.

Da geht eine ganze Menge durch - nur kommt davon nix in der Kloschssel an.


So, nachdem ich mich ganz intensiv mit Herrn Lffler unterhalten habe noch die Ergnzung:
Die Aufnahme in die Tubuluszelle erfolgt mittels Megalinrezeptor ber clathrinvermittelte Endozytose. DORT wird es dann lysosomal abgebaut.

----------


## elastic

danke  :Smilie: 

dass Albumin per Endozytose aufgenommen wird hab ich nicht gewusst^^ Wieder was gelernt.
Die kleinen Aminosuren werden ja mit Na+/H+ Symporten wiederaufgenommen, deswegen konnte ich mir Albumin nicht erklren, wie das durch so einen Symporter flutschen soll ;D

----------


## Kyutrexx

Es ginge bestimmt auch per Transporter.

Das wre dann, als wrde man versuchen ein Elefantenbaby durch ein Schlsselloch zu gebhren  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sun.flower

> Es ginge bestimmt auch per Transporter.
> 
> Das wre dann, als wrde man versuchen ein Elefantenbaby durch ein Schlsselloch zu gebhren .



DAS Bild werde ich jetzt sicher nicht mehr vergessen!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Am besten als Beispiel in der Mndlichen bringen ^^.

----------


## Anatom90

Soo ich hab elastic ein bisschen nachgemacht und kreuze jetzt auch ein Examen nach dem anderen!
Bin jetzt bei 2007! Luft alles prima nur Chemie und Physik machen mir etwas ''Sorgen''. Kann da grad mal 5 Punkte (wenn berhaupt) pro Fach rausholen....Aber ganz ehrlich dieses ganze Gerechne in Physik...ich hab da sowas von kein Plan von  :Big Grin:

----------


## ludor

Wie ist das eigentlich im Physikum bzgl. der Antwortmodalitten?
Gibt man nur einen gekreuzten Antwortbogen ab und kann dann die Fragebgen dann mitnehmen und zu Hause vergleichen?
Zwecks schneller Kontrolle ob es gereicht hat und man durch ist... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Soweit ich wei hast du die Fragebgen und DAZU eine Art "Masterbogen", auf dem du nix weiter machst als die Antworten ankreuzen (d.h. bertragen nicht vergessen).

Mit nach Hause nimmt man meiner Kenntnis nach gar nichts.

Wrde mich auch wundern, denn die Fragebgen sind m.W. Eigentum des IMPP und wir haben mit der Prfung ein begrenztes Nutzungsrecht.

----------


## Gesocks

Wenn man bis Prfungsende absitzt, dann darf man das Aufgabenheft mitnehmen, sonst abholen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Oha, krasse Sache.
Na dann ... lasst uns Altpapier sammeln  :Big Grin: .

Ich werd sicher nich am selben Tag darber grbeln, was ich da wo angekreuzt hab, sondern Tag 2 vorbereiten.

Und nach Tag 2 isses mir erstmal Wurscht, was nun iss ... da gibts ne Mndliche vorzubereiten.

----------


## Miss_H

> Oha, krasse Sache.
> Na dann ... lasst uns Altpapier sammeln .
> 
> Ich werd sicher nich am selben Tag darber grbeln, was ich da wo angekreuzt hab, sondern Tag 2 vorbereiten.
> 
> Und nach Tag 2 isses mir erstmal Wurscht, was nun iss ... da gibts ne Mndliche vorzubereiten.


Nach Tag 1 mache ich gar nix mehr bzw. kochen und schlafen gehen oder sowas. 

Mit der Einladung fr die Schriftliche bekommt ihr dann auch noch ein Infoheft in dem das mit dem Antwortbogen nochmal steht.

----------


## Kandra

Dienstag mndliche, ich schwanke zwischen "luft" und "waaahhh". Und zwar quasi stndlich...immer wenn ich denke in BC jetzt mal alles zu haben, kommt wieder irgendein Knaller um die Ecke. Physio hab ich unterschtzt, ist zwar protokollkonform aber doch ziemlich viel und Anatomie kann ich null einschtzen. Finde es zudem ziemlich unfair, dass ich jetzt schon dran bin mit fast 3 Wochen weniger Vorbereitungszeit wie denjenigen, die Physio nicht nachschreiben mussten. Ich wnsche dem Autor vom Gerinnungskapitel des kleinen Silbernagl die Pest an den Hals (wegen dem bin ich durchgefallen) und wnsche mir nur, dass ich das am Dienstag irgendwie berstehe und da wenigstens mit ner 4 rauskomme...und mich dann noch irgendwie in 2 Wochen wenigstens auf 75% im Schriftlichen hochwuppe um da keine bse berraschung zu  erleben...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wie meinst du das mit hochwuppen?

Ich dachte mndliche und schriftliche knnen nich miteinander verrechnet werden?

----------


## Kandra

> Wie meinst du das mit hochwuppen?
> 
> Ich dachte mndliche und schriftliche knnen nich miteinander verrechnet werden?


Ne, aber ich wrde gerne mit 75% richtig gekreuzten Fragen ins Schriftliche gehen um mir da ziemlich sicher sein zu knnen, dass ich das auch schaffe ;)  Wenn ich im letzten Examen, dass ich vor dem Schriftlichen mache jetzt nur, sagen wir, 63% kreuzen wrde, dann wrde mich das vermutlich ziemlich fertig machen weil dann die Chance auch recht gro ist, dass es nicht reicht..

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich versteh den Gedankengang dahinter, aber dennoch kann ich dem so nich folgen:

Der Erfolg im "echten" Examen ist doch nicht davon abhngig, wie gut man vorher gekreuzt hat, sondern davon - im Prinzip kann man das quantitativ sagen - wieviel Wissen man angehuft hat.


Mir iss schon fter aufgefallen, dass Altexamen kreuzen als Prognose angesehen wird.

Ich seh das etwas anders ...

Wenn die Altexamen Altfragen enthalten (also solche, die dann auch im "richtigen" Versuch drankommen), dann ist die Prognose przise und man kann sich die Frage stellen: hab ich mir die alle gemerkt?

Wenn die Altexamen Sachen enthalten, die nicht mehr abgefragt werden, ist die Aussagekraft gleich null.


Zudem muss man sich ja auch die Frage stellen, WARUM man so und so viel Prozent gekreuzt hat.
Man kann sich mit nem guten Hndchen durchklicken oder mit dem manchmal etwas wackeligen Konzept des Ausschlussverfahrens oder man hat sich so gut vorbereitet, dass man gar nicht ausschliet, sondern unter den Antworten sofort die richtige erkennt.


Ich wei ja nicht wie und auf welche Weise du bzw. ihr so kreuzt, aber ich mach das nicht zum "gucken", wie gut ich abschneide, sondern um den Stoff durch aktives Beschftigen nochmal zu wiederholen. D.h. wenn ich irgendwo danebenlag (und manchmal sogar bei richtigen Antworten) schlag ich nochmal nach und schreib es ggf. auch auf eine nochmal zu wiederholen Liste. Hab 4 ganze Tage direkt vor dem Examen explizit frs Wiederholen von speziellen Einzelthemen (v.a. solchen, die nach dem Examen keinen Mensch mehr interessieren und damit wirklich nur bis zur Schriftlichen im Kopf bleiben mssen) eingeplant.


Sitze auch nicht hier und "lese" die Medi Learn Hefte oder so, sondern hab mir vorher n Plan gemacht.


Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, vermag ich eindeutig nicht zu sagen.
Allerdings wrde es mir mit den hufigeren Strategien, die hier so praktiziert werden, berhaupt nicht mglich sein wirklich effektiv zu wiederholen.
Dazu zhlt insbesondere der Medi Learn Plan, den ich fr mich persnlich fr vollkommen nutzlos erachte. Stumpfes Hefte nochmal lesen bringt mir persnlich zumindest nichts - ich hab meine Lernunterlagen schon fix und fertig und wiederhole jetzt alles nochmal, was mir fehlt oder ich damals nich kapiert hab.

Vermutlich wrde das wiederum fr andere berhaupt nicht funktionieren da so ranzugehen.

----------


## Kandra

Soll ich mal fies sein? Wenn du wie du oben schreibst, in Anatomie bei 25% liegst, dann solltest du wohl selber sehen, dass dein Plan so gut nicht sein kann. Ich habe in Anatomie ohne dass ich vorher was groartig wiederholt hatte, nach knapp 2 Jahren "Pause" knapp 50% gekreuzt und mich mittlerweile auf knapp 60% gesteigert. Ebenfalls ohne groartig zu wiederholen auer Kommentare zu lesen. Und es ist super, dass du 4 Tage Wiederholung fr "spezielle Einzelthemen" hast, ich bin froh, wenn ich in den 2 Wochen die mir jetzt noch bleiben, alles einmal durchbekomme. 
Man lernt doch auch durchs kreuzen und auch dir ist sicher aufgefallen, dass sich sehr wohl viele Fragen wiederholen. Nicht unbedingt im selben Wortlaut, aber es gibt doch einige Themen, bei denen ich anhand von 2 Schlagwrtern im Text wei, welche Antwort ich anzukreuzen habe. 
Dass das jetzt nicht viel mit dem Anhufen von aktivem Wissen zu tun hat, ist klar. Klar ist aber auch, dass das IMPP leider nicht wirklich Sachen frgt, die man spter vllt auch brauchen kann, sondern viele kleine Details, die man so spter eher selten braucht. Deswegen ist mein Lernen fr das Physikum (leider) auch nicht darauf ausgelegt, Sachen zu lernen, die ich "spter" mal brauchen kann, sondern darauf, so viele Fragen des IMPP wie mglich zu beantworten.
Denn das "aktive" Wissen ntzt mir im Zweifel gar nichts, wenn ich durchs Physikum falle, weil ich das IMPP spezifische nicht gelernt habe.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich kann deinen Einwand nachvollziehen.
Allerdings wre es etwas mig, das System hinter dem Plan komplett abzutippen.

Nur so viel:
Anatomie wird mit den zahlreichen Gngen in den Leichenkeller (zur Zeit jeden Tag 2 Stunden) DEUTLICH besser.

Habe u.a. eine "Initialrunde" Anatomiekreuzen durchgemacht, wo ich geguckt habe, wo ich ohne jede Vorbereitung stehe (da auch die miesen Ergebnisse) und nachgebessert. 
Bei Brustsitus, Kopf und Hals und obere Extremitt bin ich nach entsprechender Nachbesserung jetzt inzwischen bei 60 bis 70% angekommen.

Biochemie / Chemie hab ich sehr viel vorbereitet damals und erst vor 3 Wochen die Generalklausur geschrieben und dafr zu der Zeit schon extrem viel gekreuzt (ber 500 Fragen insgesamt). Bin da jetzt durchgngig so bei 70 bis 80%.

Sozi / Psycho und Physik mach ich DIREKT vor dem Schriftlichen nochmal, da das nur sinnloses merken von Formeln und irgendwelchen Fakten ist. Das bringt mir persnlich 3 Wochen vorher nichts.



Aber wie gesagt ... der Plan iss durchaus etwas komplexer als nur das oben angesprochene. Mcht das jetzt nur nich alles abtippen ^^.
Teil des Plans ist natrlich auch ganz viel Kreuzen, aber nicht examensweise, sondern themenweise.

Ob es im Endeffekt auch damit FUNKTIONIERT, kann ich nich sagen.

Ich wei aber, dass Medi Learn Hefte lesen bei mir nur wenig bringt.

Habe nmlich, um zu sehen, was fr MICH am besten funktioniert, in den Frhjahrsferien einen "Lern-Probelauf" gemacht, wo ich verschiedene Strategien durchgegangen bin und ML Hefte durchgehen und Kreuzen haben da ganz mies abgeschnitten.
Mit meinem eigenen fertigen Material (hab selbstgeschriebene Sachen und markierte Bcher - meterweise) waren die Ergebnisse am besten.


Ob ich mich geirrt hab oder nicht, wei ich dann, wenn der Brief mit den Ergebnissen kommt ;).

----------


## ludor

Also ich finde die Medi Learn Heftchen super zum Lesen, Wiederholen und Hngenbleiben.
Wenn ich mit meinen Lernunterlagen lerne die ich mir unterm Semester gemacht habe dann stecken da viel zu viele Einzelheiten drin, die im Physikum gar nicht gefragt werden...
Frs Mndliche kann ich die Sachen dann wieder Rauspacken, frs Schriftliche aber viel zu detailliert, hier zhlt doch eher die Masse an Stoff ohne dass es wirklich gro ins Detail geht :Meine Meinung: 

Hab vier Wochen zwischen Schriftlich und Mndlich, daher lsst sich die Strategie wohl ganz gut fahren... :Grinnnss!:  Wenn man nur ein paar Tage dazwischen hat, siehts natrlich etwas anders aus.

----------


## Miss_H

> Teil des Plans ist natrlich auch ganz viel Kreuzen, aber nicht examensweise, sondern themenweise.


Habe ich zu Beginn auch so gemacht. Aber wenn du gerade das Thema gemacht hast, dann ist natrlich klar, dass du 70% oder mehr der Fragen richtig beantworten kannst. Aber wenn es eine gewisse Zeit her ist, dann weit du die Details nicht mehr und kreuzt auch nicht mehr so gut! 
Jeder sollte so lernen wie er mchte.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Arrr ... diese Anatomiebilder sind echt abenteuerlich.

Teilweise winzig kleine Ausschnitte, wo man erstmal das ominse "X" berhaupt finden muss.
Die Histobilder sind noch grausamer.


Ich hoffe, die sind im Original dann grer und besser zu erkennen ... hier am Bildschirm ist es jedenfalls eine Qual.






> Habe ich zu Beginn auch so gemacht. Aber wenn du gerade das Thema gemacht hast, dann ist natrlich klar, dass du 70% oder mehr der Fragen richtig beantworten kannst. Aber wenn es eine gewisse Zeit her ist, dann weit du die Details nicht mehr und kreuzt auch nicht mehr so gut!


hm, ja? ^^

Ich wiederhole, dann kreuze ich und dadurch, dass ich zu einem Thema halt relativ viel kreuze, verfestigt sich das nochmal.

Euer System verwirrt mich ^^.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Arrr ... diese Anatomiebilder sind echt abenteuerlich.
> 
> Teilweise winzig kleine Ausschnitte, wo man erstmal das ominse "X" berhaupt finden muss.
> Die Histobilder sind noch grausamer.


Das finde ich zum Beispiel berhaupt nicht. In den Medi-Learns sind ca. 3/4 aller Bilder drin, die wiederholen sich ja alle stndig. Ich habe mir vorgenommen kurz vorher nochmal alle durchzugehen, dann sind das sichere Punkte.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich meine die Fotos!
Insbesondere die Leichnamprparate. 

Grauenvolles Material ...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Ich meine die Fotos!
> Insbesondere die Leichnamprparate. 
> 
> Grauenvolles Material ...


Ja schon, aber da ist doch auch fast in jedem Heft eins drin, oder?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich hab die Medi Learn Hefte alle hier und grad mal alle Hefte durchgeblttert samt Anhnge.

Einige WENIGE sind dabei, aber bei weitem nicht alle.
Dabei sind eher die, auf denen man halt auch gut was erkennt.

Die grauenvollen Bilder, wo man sich n Ast absucht, jedenfalls ich ^^, fehlen da.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Ich hab die Medi Learn Hefte alle hier und grad mal alle Hefte durchgeblttert samt Anhnge.
> 
> Einige WENIGE sind dabei, aber bei weitem nicht alle.
> Dabei sind eher die, auf denen man halt auch gut was erkennt.
> 
> Die grauenvollen Bilder, wo man sich n Ast absucht, jedenfalls ich ^^, fehlen da.


Naja, aber ganz ehrlich, wie viele Bilder von dieser Art kommen denn pro Examen vor? 1 oder 2, vielleicht mal 3. Dann kennt man eins aus den Heften/Altexamen, das zweite erkennt man so und beim dritten wird halt geraten, wenn man keinen Schimmer hat. Daran wird es wahrscheinlich nicht scheitern ...

----------


## elastic

14 Tage  :love:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Aaaargh, diese Woche gibt es endlich die Termine frs Mndliche. Hoffentlich hat der Postbote bald das lang ersehnte Einschreiben fr mich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

oh man das psycho/soz wissen verfliegt so schnell  :Frown:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Post war da! Oh man, ich bin mit Prfern und Termin (obwohl, ist der 11.9. ein schlechtes Omen?) zufrieden.  :Smilie:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Erzhl wen gab es....

----------


## freak1

Ich will auch schon wissen wen ich mndlich kriege... neid :Frown:

----------


## uncinate

Extrimitten :keule:  Da ist man einmal am Fu und schwups ist die Hand vergessen!

----------


## elastic

wieso hat Psycho praktisch den gleichen Anteil wie Physio??? Das ist doch kein Verhltnis!  :Frown: 
wegen kack Psycho muss ich um die 80% bangen *heul*

----------


## Kyutrexx

> wieso hat Psycho praktisch den gleichen Anteil wie Physio??? Das ist doch kein Verhltnis! 
> wegen kack Psycho muss ich um die 80% bangen *heul*


Ich verweise auf deine Signatur  :Big Grin: .

----------


## NoraFiona

So hi, ich reihe mich hier noch ein, und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
Benutzt ihr denn auch das mediscript online zum kreuzen?
Das ldt bei mir irgendwie nur noch sehr qualvoll bis gar nicht, seit irgendwann heute nachmittag! Ist auch nicht das erste mal war schon ein paar mal  so die letzten tage..  :Frown:  dabei muss ich doch eigentlich fleiig kreuzen, aber so geht das echt gar nich..- 
habt ihr auch das Problem?  

lg

----------


## Mrs. A

Das Problem in der Examensphase bzw. Klausurenphase immer auf, leider. Der Server ist anscheinend berlastet. Morgens klappt es besser!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Benutze Examenonline. Kostet 3 Euro oder so im Monat, aber das sollte ja nich die groe Rolle spielen.

Ist m.E. deutlich schneller und weniger anfllig als Medi Script Online.

Von letzterem hab ich von meinen Mitstudenten immer wieder von Problemen gehrt, insbesondere in Zeiten kurz vor dem Examen.


Auerdem ist die Menfhrung und die Kommentierung m.E. sehr gewhnungsbedrftig (hab es mal anfangs ausprobiert, gefiel mir absolut nicht).

----------


## NoraFiona

Ja das wre natrlich ne Option... Wren halt allerdings jetzt nochmal 20  fr diese restlichen 2 Wochen wenn ich das richtig seh? Weil man muss ja 3 Monate kaufen..  ::-oopss: 
Mediscript gibt's kostenlos ber meine Uni, von daher hab ich natrlich erstmal das genommen.. 

Mal sehen, wenn das morgen noch genauso weitergeht muss ich halt nochmal investieren, weil so ists einfach echt fast unmglich..

Weit du zufllig ob die Fragen gleich geordnet sind dann, von den Themen her? Nicht dass ich dann manche  doppelt kreuzen muss und andere Fragen "bergehe" sozusagen 

Danke!

lg

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ja das wre natrlich ne Option... Wren halt allerdings jetzt nochmal 20 € fr diese restlichen 2 Wochen wenn ich das richtig seh? Weil man muss ja 3 Monate kaufen.. 
> Mediscript gibt's kostenlos ber meine Uni, von daher hab ich natrlich erstmal das genommen.. 
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn das morgen noch genauso weitergeht muss ich halt nochmal investieren, weil so ists einfach echt fast unmglich..
> 
> Weit du zufllig ob die Fragen gleich geordnet sind dann, von den Themen her? Nicht dass ich dann manche  doppelt kreuzen muss und andere Fragen "bergehe" sozusagen 
> 
> Danke!
> 
> lg


Es drften wohl logischerweise zwei unterschiedliche Redaktionen dahinterstehen.

Die Kategorisierung erfolgt m.W.n. aber ohnehin direkt durch das IMPP, die alle Fragen bereits in fertigen Kategorien ordnen.
Du knntest auf einige Abwichungen treffen, im Gros drfte das aber kaum einen Unterschied machen.


Wenn du das in der Uni kostenlos hast, heit das ja, dass du in der Uni rumsitzen musst ;).
Der Komfort, zu jeder beliebigen Zeit kreuzen zu knnen, macht die Ausgabe m.E. deutlich wett.

----------


## par

> Wenn du das in der Uni kostenlos hast, heit das ja, dass du in der Uni rumsitzen musst ;).Der Komfort, zu jeder beliebigen Zeit kreuzen zu knnen, macht die Ausgabe m.E. deutlich wett.


und vpn? oder hab ich etwas nicht verstanden?

----------


## Anatom90

> wieso hat Psycho praktisch den gleichen Anteil wie Physio??? Das ist doch kein Verhltnis! 
> wegen kack Psycho muss ich um die 80% bangen *heul*


das nenn ich mal Luxusprobleme  :Big Grin:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> und vpn? oder hab ich etwas nicht verstanden?


Und selbst das ist in den meisten Fllen nicht ntig, bei uns einmal zur Anmeldung im Uninetz registrieren bei mediscript und schon kann es losgehen, auch von zu Hause aus...

----------


## Kyutrexx

> und vpn? oder hab ich etwas nicht verstanden?


Per VPN in ein Uninetz zu gehen ist, als wrde man in einem Flecktarnanzug durch Schnee marschieren.

Ne, also an die Uninetze geh ich nich ran ... die sind offen wie Scheunentore.



Aber an sich haste Recht, das ginge.

Naja, wer Medi Script mag ;).

----------


## elastic

> das nenn ich mal Luxusprobleme


sry wollte nicht berheblich wirken :/
aber jetzt wo ich seh, dass ich in letzter Zeit immer an der 80er Marke schwanke... jetzt will ich auch 80  :Big Grin: 
klaro... 60 ist mein Anspruch ;D ich leg mir keine Zwnge auf^^

----------


## NoraFiona

Es reicht wenn man sich einmal mit seinem Konto im Uninetz registriert und dann kann man es von berall aus nutzen, also das ist nicht das Problem, nur im moment ist es so: ich kreuze, klicke auf weiter und muss so ca 3 min warten bis die nchste Seite geladen hat... Und um halb 10 ist ja wohl eigentlich nicht mehr die groe Masse am kreuzen?

Selbst wenn finde ich, mssten die das eigentlich irgendwie hinkriegen.. gibt ja schlielich auch da Leute die Geld fr bezahlen! 

Wenns morgen mittag so weitergeht hole ich mir auch das examen online ;)

----------


## clou9

> sry wollte nicht berheblich wirken :/
> aber jetzt wo ich seh, dass ich in letzter Zeit immer an der 80er Marke schwanke... jetzt will ich auch 80 
> klaro... 60 ist mein Anspruch ;D ich leg mir keine Zwnge auf^^


bei mir sinken die ansprche eher mit jedem weiteren gekreuzten physikum  :Big Grin:

----------


## par

> Und selbst das ist in den meisten Fllen nicht  ntig, bei uns einmal zur Anmeldung im Uninetz registrieren bei  mediscript und schon kann es losgehen, auch von zu Hause aus...





> Es reicht wenn man sich einmal mit seinem Konto im Uninetz registriert und dann kann man es von berall aus nutzen, also das ist nicht das Problem


 ok. Ich weiss nur von examen online und da hatte man ausschliesslich ber das Uninetz/vpn Zugriff.

----------


## Nilani

> Oha, krasse Sache.
> Na dann ... lasst uns Altpapier sammeln .
> 
> Ich werd sicher nich am selben Tag darber grbeln, was ich da wo angekreuzt hab, sondern Tag 2 vorbereiten.
> 
> Und nach Tag 2 isses mir erstmal Wurscht, was nun iss ... da gibts ne Mndliche vorzubereiten.


Du arbeitest whrend des Physikums mit dem Heft, kreuzt dort also auch an. Am Ende (bzw. mittendrin/parallel) musst du deine Antworten auf den Antwortbogen bertragen. Am Ende nimmst du Heft mit nach Hause. Brauchste also nicht grbeln, sondern kannst es ablesen, was du angekreuzt hast. 




> Post war da! Oh man, ich bin mit Prfern und Termin (obwohl, ist der 11.9. ein schlechtes Omen?) zufrieden.


Schn, dass du so zufrieden bist, ich hab fast geheult damals  :Grinnnss!: . Wnsch dir viel Erfolg. Wird schon hinhauen

----------


## Kandra

So, die mndliche Prfung gestern hat tatschlich geklappt  :Smilie:  
Heute lass ichs noch ein bisschen ruhiger angehen und dann wird nochmal angegriffen. In nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen ist es endlich vorbei!!  :Smilie: 

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage zur Berechnung der endgltigen Note. Mndlich und Schriftlich gehen ja 1 zu 1 in die Note ein gell? Wenn ich jetzt ne 3 und ne 4 habe, also insgesamt 3,5, wird das dann auf- oder abgerundet?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Weder noch, im Zeugnis steht dann: "Befriedigend (3,5)"

----------


## Kandra

Aufs Befriedigend kommts mir an, vielen Dank  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> So, die mndliche Prfung gestern hat tatschlich geklappt  
> Heute lass ichs noch ein bisschen ruhiger angehen und dann wird nochmal angegriffen. In nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen ist es endlich vorbei!!


Das ist ja richtig cool  :Smilie:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!! Und die Schriftliche solltest du dann auch packen!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> So, die mndliche Prfung gestern hat tatschlich geklappt  
> Heute lass ichs noch ein bisschen ruhiger angehen und dann wird nochmal angegriffen. In nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen ist es endlich vorbei!!


Glckwunsch!! Ich htte es auch schon so gerne hinter mir  :grrrr....:

----------


## elastic

zu uns haben paar Prfer jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt, wer schriftlich besteht fllt mndlich nicht mehr durch ;D

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Gewagte Theorie.

----------


## Miss_H

> zu uns haben paar Prfer jetzt schon mehrfach gesagt, wer schriftlich besteht fllt mndlich nicht mehr durch ;D


Da kann ich mir nur Coxy anschlieen. Also bei uns legen die Prfer wert auf denken. Und die Schriftliche kann man auch ohne denken locker bestehen.

----------


## elastic

die haben ja schon paar Jhrchen Erfahrung... und zwei haben gemeint bei ihnen sei noch nie einer durchgefallen, der schriftlich bestanden hat. Ist ja nicht meine Theorie^^ ich freu mich nur, dass wir solche Prfer hier haben  :Smilie:

----------


## clavicula2

Hallo,
mal ne andere Frage: da mediscript bei mir auch elendig lange ldt, wrde ich gerne ein Examen mal runterladen und ausdrucken, um es dann schriftlich auszufllen. Kennt jemand eine Seite auf der ich die das Examen H 12 und F 12 kostenlos runterladen kann (bei Thieme geht das leider nur bis 2011)? Oder hat die zufllig jemand schon auf seinem Rechner und kann sie mir irgendwie zukommen lassen?
Danke

----------


## Anatom90

[QUOTE=Kandra;1646988]So, die mndliche Prfung gestern hat tatschlich geklappt  :Smilie:  
Heute lass ichs noch ein bisschen ruhiger angehen und dann wird nochmal angegriffen. In nicht mal mehr zwei Wochen ist es endlich vorbei!!  :Smilie: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir! Du hast es echt gut bald hast du frei!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So habe jetzt auch meinen mndlichen Termin: 10.9. 
Sind genau 3 Wochen zur Vorbereitung. Ist ok, trotzdem htte ich gerne frher gehabt. Aber ich denke ich kann mich mit diesem Termin anfreunden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

> So habe jetzt auch meinen mndlichen Termin: 10.9. 
> Sind genau 3 Wochen zur Vorbereitung. Ist ok, trotzdem htte ich gerne frher gehabt. Aber ich denke ich kann mich mit diesem Termin anfreunden


10.09 hatte ich auch!
Es wird bestimmt gut!

----------


## elastic

ach man  :Frown:  so langsam macht sich bei mir Panik breit... wollte grad Hippocampus wiederholen, aber ich krieg nix rein!? Das kenn ich gar nicht von mir.
Naja ich mach erstmal versptete Mittagspause...

----------


## elastic

so dann reih ich mich auch mal ein  :Big Grin: 

... mndlich 2.9.
damit gehre ich zu den ersten unserer Fak, die fertig sind^^
aber d.h. ich hab nur 1 Woche Vorbereitungszeit... und ich wollte doch noch so viel machen *Schreck*

----------


## Gesocks

Ich bin am 13.09. dran.
Die blichen Verdchtigen unter den Kommilitonen haben zum Glck nach mir Prfung; von denen verfhrt mich schonmal keiner zum Feiern bevor es unbedingt angebracht ist. Ob die bei mir umgekehrt auf Verstndnis stoen werden - not too sure!  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Granada

schn, dass ich meine mndliche Physikumsprfung schon hatte ;) Lief auch alles gut und bin froh, es hinter mir zu haben. Fr mich luft jetzt nur noch der 2 Wochen Endspurt zum schriftlichen, wobei ich mich inzwischen ziemlich qule.

----------


## clou9

wo bleibt das verdammte einschreiben  :Mad:

----------


## Anatom90

Bin auch erst am 12.9 dran! 
Einerseits ist es gut, dass man dann so viel Zeit zum Lernen hat, aber ich wr doch schon gern schneller fertig....Das zieht sich jetzt alles..aber naja die Zeit geht ja auch so oder so um  :Smilie:

----------


## tuerklinke1993

> wo bleibt das verdammte einschreiben



das frag ich mich auch :Nixweiss:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> 10.09 hatte ich auch!
> Es wird bestimmt gut!


Wre ich voll dafr!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## denila

hallo  :Smilie: 

viele sagen "viel viel kreuzen" aber was heit das? wie viele fragen kreuzt ihr so am tag? 
LG!

----------


## elastic

in letzter Zeit um die 260 Fragen pro Tag... und seit gestern liegen meine Nerven blank wegen der mndlichen Prfung.
Dass ich zum ersten Prfungstrupp gehre, damit hab ich nicht gerechnet. Bringt meine ganze Vorbereitung durcheinander... oh man.

----------


## denila

okay. bin seit sonntag nur am kreuzen (um die 210 fragen am tag ) und wiederholen. langsam bleiben nicht mehr so viele fragen brig da ich whrend dem 30-tage-plan schon viel gekreuzt hab :S

Ich kann dir empfehlen chillstep beim lernen zu hren ;) das hilft wenn man panik bekommt ^^


ps: hat jemand zufllig eine bc-zusammenfassung mit den wichtigsten enzymen die immer wieder gefragt werden  ???

=)

----------


## Miss_H

> hallo 
> 
> viele sagen "viel viel kreuzen" aber was heit das? wie viele fragen kreuzt ihr so am tag? 
> LG!


Ich habe letzte Woche jeden Tag ein Examen gekreuzt. Da hatte ich nicht so einen groen Lerneffekt. Daher bin ich jetzt auf ein halbes Examen pro Tag umgestiegen.

----------


## denila

ja, ich finds auch viel effektiver so wie du das jetzt machst.
ich mach heute z.B 2x physio + 3x chemie + 1 BC + notizen lesen  . Morgen sind die andere fcher dran...

----------


## pixi

Hat mittlerweile jemand endlich die Einladung zum Schriftlichen bekommen???

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich habe letzte Woche jeden Tag ein Examen gekreuzt. Da hatte ich nicht so einen groen Lerneffekt. Daher bin ich jetzt auf ein halbes Examen pro Tag umgestiegen.


ber 300 Fragen pro Tag?

rgs.

Bin vielleicht bei 100 pro Tag.
Allerdings muss ich auch viel wirklich noch wiederholen.

Ntzt mir z.B. nischt Immunsystem zu kreuzen, wenn die Zusammenhnge unklar sind. Da bleibt dann nix hngen.

----------


## tuerklinke1993

ich kreuz eigentlich kaum, alle paar tage mal ein examen. ich persnlich lerne durchs kreuzen nichts, mir hilft es eher den stoff komplett zu wiederholen.

----------


## elastic

aber die Kommentare sind doch oft gut geschrieben. Reicht ja wenns wieder klack macht im Kopf^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

Stimmt. 

Nicht nur das ... die Kommentare - jedenfalls bei Examenonline (keine Ahnung wie es bei MediSkript ist) - enthalten oft auch ziemlich gute, kurze und knackige Grafiken / bersichten, die sich zum Wiederholen dann deutlich besser eignen als irgendwas aus dem Lehrbuch.


Leider machts bei mir auch nich immer sofort wieder klack ^^.


Vor allem Anatomie geht irgendwie nur mit Lernen - jedenfalls bei mir.
Durch Kreuzen merk ich mir das meiste Zeug da nicht.

----------


## Kandra

Also diese Histobilder sind echt ne Frechheit...ich hng schon nen Zentimeter vor dem Bildschirm und erkenn immer noch nix -.- 

Hab vorher mal die letzten 200 ausstehenden Physiofragen von 2003 bis 2010 fertig gekreuzt, 78%, nehm ich  :Smilie:

----------


## denila

:O ich hab "nur" ab 2006 gekreuzt. Denkst du , dass das kreuzen dir viel gebracht hat?

----------


## elastic

Histo hat sich ja seit 2007 extrem gendert.
Viel mehr Bildfragen und insgesamt auch hherer Fragenanteil... kommt mir so vor.

----------


## Kandra

> :O ich hab "nur" ab 2006 gekreuzt. Denkst du , dass das kreuzen dir viel gebracht hat?


Ich denke, dass ab 2006 auch locker reicht. Htte ich gewusst, dass ich so frh schon mndliche und deswegen nur noch 2 Wochen Zeit frs Schriftliche habe, htte ich auch weniger Fragen genommen. Aber nun hab ich nunmal damit angefangen und jetzt muss ichs auch durchziehen ;) Nachtrglich kann man aus den Sitzungen ja leider keine Fragen mehr rausschmeissen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Irgendwie hat sich jedes Fach so seit 2007 / 2008 ziemlich gendert.
Das IMPP scheint so alle 3 bis 4 Jahre seinen "Stil" zu verndern.

Und ja ... die Histobilder sind ne Schweinerei.

Manchmal erkenn ich weder den Pfeil, noch das X auf Anhieb.
Und dann rtselt man, was das nun sein soll.
Dazu kommt noch, dass manches in irgendwelchen exotischen Frbungen dargestellt ist.

Wei nich wie es bei euch so war, aber so gut wie alle Prparate (so 90%) bei uns sind HE.

----------


## Gesocks

Mein Anatomieprfer vertraut ja ja Gott sei Dank nicht auf die Prparate des UKE, sondern bringt seinen eigenen Histokoffer mit ....  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab's: Wenn ich das Prparat nicht erkenne (transkribiert: sollte es sich bei meinem Prparat um etwas anderes als Leber, Hoden oder Samenblase handeln) mach' ich den Schei einfach kaputt!

----------


## PCR

Mediscript online will schon wieder nicht...  :Oh nee...: (

----------


## Kandra

Examen online spinnt aber auch ein bisschen. Manchmal nimmt er im Nachhinein Antworten nicht, das muss man dann nochmal markieren. Und ein bisschen langsam ists heute..

----------


## Miss_H

Das mit den Antworten hatte ich auch, ich dachte das liegt an meiner Langsamkeit. 
Ich habe gerade Herbst2010 gekreuzt und ich hoffe wirklich, dass das in BC nur ein Scherz war und sich nicht fortsetzt. Da waren 15 Fragen reine Chemie in Biochemie....  :kotzen:

----------


## Kyutrexx

@Miss_H:
Das gehrt leider dazu ... 
So sehr man ber das Zeichnen in der Biochemie maulen mag - ich bin froh, dass man uns dazu gezwungen hat viel und oft zu Zeichnen.

Das IMPP legt ja immerhin ziemlich groen Wert auf das Erkennen von Strukturen und Verbindungselementen (v.a. bei Kohlenhydraten).
Die reinen Chemiefragen sind bisher das einzige, wo ich bei gut 95% Quote liege.

----------


## Miss_H

Natrlich gehrt es auch dazu. Ich habe durch mein Erststudium wesentlich mehr Chemie gemacht als in Humanmedizin. Trotzdem gibt es Chemie-Fragen und Biochemie-Fragen, und dann kann man die genaue Klassifikation von Bindungen in die Chemie-Fragen packen und muss damit nicht in Biochemie kommen. Ist ja schn fr dich, dass du in Chemie 95% kreuzt. Das wird dir nur nichts helfen, wenn du weiter in Anatomie nur bei 25% landest, denn das sind 100 Fragen und Chemie 20. Aber wie es so schn heit, jeder wie er will.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Deswegen stecke ich auch keinerlei Zeit mehr in Chemie / Biochemie.
Sitze hier nur noch ber den Fchern / Themengebieten, wo es schlecht luft.

Zu kreuzen nur um festzustellen, dass es toll klappt, wre es irgendwie sinnlos.

Edit: 
Beim zweiten Durchlesen ergibt dein Satz irgendwie keinen so rechten Sinn ...



> Trotzdem gibt es Chemie-Fragen und Biochemie-Fragen, und dann kann man die genaue Klassifikation von Bindungen in die Chemie-Fragen packen und muss damit nicht in Biochemie kommen.


Iiirgendwo fehlt da was  :hmmm...: .

----------


## clou9

oh gott ich werd im prpsaal geprft  :Traurig:  :Traurig:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Gibt Unis da ist das immer so, also Kopf hoch. Alles wird gut.

----------


## Miss_H

@  Kyutrexx: Eigentlich schon, nur Kommasetzung ist nicht so meins.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @  Kyutrexx: Eigentlich schon, nur Kommasetzung ist nicht so meins.


Human error.
Beim fnften Mal lesen hab ich verstanden was du sagen willst ;).

Stimmt an sich.

Wobei ... im Grunde werden wir ja nicht so richtig "reine" Chemie geprft.
Dass so auseinanderzudrseln iss sicher schwierig fr die Redaktionen.


So, grad 45 Fragen Biochemie durch. 86%.
Und 35 Fragen Anatomie. 56%.

Langsam nimmt es Form an.

Psycho kreuz ich dann am 1. Tag, am Nachmittag und Abend nochmal.

Das iss echt krank wie gro der Anteil an Fragen nur zu den "theoretischen Grundlagen" und den "methodischen Grundlagen" iss.
Die machen irgendwie um die 60% der Psychofragen aus.

----------


## Miss_H

> Human error.
> Beim fnften Mal lesen hab ich verstanden was du sagen willst ;).
> 
> Stimmt an sich.
> 
> Wobei ... im Grunde werden wir ja nicht so richtig "reine" Chemie geprft.
> Dass so auseinanderzudrseln iss sicher schwierig fr die Redaktionen.


Die einen verstehen schneller, die anderen nicht. 

Wobei ich mich frage was fr dich reine Chemie ist. Natrlich hat Biochemie auch einen Anteil von Chemie, aber so etwas wie Bindungen zu benennen ist fr mich halt reine Chemie. Ist aber auch total egal, weil es sowieso nichts hilft.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja so Sachen wie ...
Was fr ne Bindung hat Saccharose (alpha? beta?) oder Strke oder wo iss da was o-glykosidisch und wo n-glykosidisch?
Oder Bindungen in Phospholipiden (woraus dann folgt, welche Phospholipase wo spaltet).
Oder das gebetsmhlenartig wiederholte Zeug: Esterbindungen oder Anhydrid?

Solches Zeug.


Taucht immer und immer wieder auf, sowohl bei den als Chemiefragen deklarierten Fragen als auch in der Biochemie.
So ne wirkliche Trennung scheint mir bei diesen Sachen jedenfalls nich zu erkennen zu sein.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So, endlich bin ich mit allen Medi-Learns durch. Mein Abschlusskreuzergebnis von Biochemie war auch mehr als zufriedenstellend  :Grinnnss!: . 3 Tage mache ich jetzt noch intensiv Physio, das habe ich nmlich seit der Klausur etwas schleifen lassen. Und dann fange ich mal an ganze Examina zu kreuzen. Die letzten 3 habe ich mir nmlich noch aufgehoben. Ich hoffe es zeigt sich dabei, dass die Lernerei der letzten Wochen was gebracht hat.
Aber langsam steigt die Nervositt bei mir schon an!

----------


## clavicula2

Hallo, 
ich probiere es jetzt noch einmal, weil mein letzter Beitrag durch die wilde Mitteilung der mndlichen Prfungstermine in die Versenkung gedrckt wurde  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach den Examina  F 2012 und H 2012 und zwar zum downloaden bzw. ausdrucken. Hat da zufllig jemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp wo man die herbekommen kann oder hat die vielleicht zufllig jemand auf seinem Rechner?

Wre schn, wenn mit da jemand helfen knnte.
Vielen Dank

----------


## Miss_H

Gibt es wohl nicht, hier gibt es die lteren: https://www.thieme.de/viamedici/schw...2010-2014.html

----------


## Gummibr*

Wenn du Mitglied beim Medilearn-Club bist, kannst du dir dort die letzten Examina downloaden und ausdrucken (Frage- und Antwortbogen, Bildbeilagen, etc)
Einfach anmelden und links unter Produkte/Services auf "Examen" klicken.
;)

----------


## Nudelina

Bei mir dauert es zwar noch mit dem Physikum, aber mich wrde mal interessieren, womit ihr eigentlich lernt: kreuzt ihr mit der cd? oder kauft ihr euch die schwarze Reihe und macht das damit?

----------


## Kandra

Wir haben von der Uni aus einen kostenlosen Zugang zu Examen online.

----------


## Miss_H

> Wenn du Mitglied beim Medilearn-Club bist, kannst du dir dort die letzten Examina downloaden und ausdrucken (Frage- und Antwortbogen, Bildbeilagen, etc)
> Einfach anmelden und links unter Produkte/Services auf "Examen" klicken.
> ;)


Vielen Dank  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

Bei mir ist jetzt irgendwie die Luft raus...mach die letzten Tage nicht mehr so viel...Hab gestern nochmal Bio und Chemie gekreuzt und hab da jetzt ungefhr nen Plan von...
Fhl mich irgendwie total unvorbereitet aber wei auch nicht was ich noch groartig machen kann....langsam geht die Motivation flten und ich kann mich irgendwie nicht aufraffen noch ''mehr'' zu tun....

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...die letzten Tage lockeres kreuzeln ist doch vollkommen in ordnung. Dit wird schon.

----------


## Anatom90

> ...die letzten Tage lockeres kreuzeln ist doch vollkommen in ordnung. Dit wird schon.


wrdest du das eher empfehlen als alles nochmal zu wiederholen mit Bchern etc.?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Eh du vllig ausgebrannt dasitzt auf alle Flle..... Ich wrde (so alles einmal gelesen) kreuzeln und da notfalls noch mal bei falschen Fragen die Kommentare lesen aber nicht mehr.Aber ich bin eh so der viieelll kreuzen-typ.

----------


## Kyutrexx

@Anatom90: 
Gibts denn nicht evtl. Themen, vor denen du dich womglich bisher gedrckt hast oder die dir besonders schwer fielen?

Jetzt httest du noch ne Woche Zeit, um diese Lcher zu stopfen.

----------


## Anatom90

> Eh du vllig ausgebrannt dasitzt auf alle Flle..... Ich wrde (so alles einmal gelesen) kreuzeln und da notfalls noch mal bei falschen Fragen die Kommentare lesen aber nicht mehr.Aber ich bin eh so der viieelll kreuzen-typ.


Ja das sagen mir auch meine Schwestern immer!  :Smilie:  Dann danke...das zu lesen beruhigt mich auch nochmal!  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

> @Anatom90: 
> Gibts denn nicht evtl. Themen, vor denen du dich womglich bisher gedrckt hast oder die dir besonders schwer fielen?
> 
> Jetzt httest du noch ne Woche Zeit, um diese Lcher zu stopfen.


Also das einzige wo ich ne echte Niete bin ist Physik!
Da hatte ich nochmal vor mir kurz vor der schriftlichen ein paar Formeln reinzuballern.

Und ansonsten ist Histo nicht so meins..kreuze da aber eigentlich ganz gut...Wollt mir auch nochmal ein paar Histo Bilder anschauen..aber danke dass du mich da nochmal drauf aumerksam machst! Ist schon eine gute Idee!

----------


## freak1

Werde diese Woche nochmal die Physio/BC Hefte von ML berfliegen, kreuze aber in beiden meine 85%-90%+, sollte also nicht soooo viel zu holen sein.

Bio steht aufjedenfall nochmal auf dem Plan und Anatomie zum Schluss. Vor dem jeweiligen Tag les ich mir fr die groen Fcher nochmal die "das bringt Punkte" Zusammenfassungsseiten durch und am Wochende sind die Generalproben (jeden Tag ein Examen) dran.

Hab immer noch mehr Angst vor der Mndlichen und was fr Horrorkombinationen mglich sind.  :Traurig:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Also das einzige wo ich ne echte Niete bin ist Physik!
> Da hatte ich nochmal vor mir kurz vor der schriftlichen ein paar Formeln reinzuballern.
> 
> Und ansonsten ist Histo nicht so meins..kreuze da aber eigentlich ganz gut...Wollt mir auch nochmal ein paar Histo Bilder anschauen..aber danke dass du mich da nochmal drauf aumerksam machst! Ist schon eine gute Idee!


Ich werd auch die Tage DIREKT davor nochmal ganz viel Physik kreuzen a.k.a. Aufgaben lsen, um die Formeln nochmal zu wiederholen und ne kurzzeitig anhaltende "Routine" aufzubauen.

----------


## Anatom90

> Hab immer noch mehr Angst vor der Mndlichen und was fr Horrorkombinationen mglich sind.


Das kann ich auch verstehen...wann weit du denn ungefhr wen du hast?

----------


## freak1

5-14 Tage vorher, wenn die Ladung hier eintrudelt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich muss hier auch mal ne Frage in den Raum werfen ^^ ...
Ist eine von denen, in denen sogar im Kommentar steht, wie schlecht die Leute richtig geantwortet haben  :Big Grin: .

Es geht um Frage H2012 - 1.66.

D soll richtig sein.

Irgendwie ergibt das aber keinen Sinn ... wenn ein Stoff frei filtriert wird (wie z.B. Inulin), dann wird er doch zu (nahezu) 100% ausgeschieden.
Wie kann dann noch irgendwas im Vas efferens ankommen?

Hab deshalb auch B angekreuzt.
Leider ist zumindest bei Examenonline B nicht weiter kommentiert.

Vielleicht war das ja bei Medi Skript besser kommentiert?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Du postest hier nicht wirklich Original IMPP Fragen oder ?

----------


## Miss_H

Ich glaube du solltest dir die Grundlagen nochmal durch lesen. Frei filtrierbar bedeutet genau das was in der Antwort steht.

----------


## ChefTony

Selbst wenn es frei filtrierbar ist, gehen nur 20% vom im Plasma befindlichen Inulin in den Primrharn (zusammen mit Plasmawasser und anderen filtrierbaren Stoffen). Anteilsmig (also von der Konzentration) bleibt der Stoff somit in Primrharn und Vas efferens gleich.

----------


## Kandra

Um die Frage trotzdem mal zu beantworten: Es geht hier ja nicht um die Menge sondern um die Konzentration. Und da Wasser im gleichen Mae wie der Stoff frei filtriert wird, bleibt die Konzentration des Stoffes insgesamt gleich. Zumindest wrde ich es mir so erklren. Andersrum bleibt die Konzentration an Na+ im prox. Tubulus von Anfang bis Ende ja auch gleich, weil Wasser im gleichen Mae wie Na+ resorbiert wird.

----------


## Kyutrexx

An das Wasser hab ich dabei nicht gedacht.

Nur damit ich das nochmal richtig auf die Reihe kriege ... 
Wenn fr ein Stoff die glomerulre Filtration 0 betrgt, aber die Niere nicht insuffizient ist, msste die Konz. dann im Vas eff. hher sein als im Vas aff.? (weil Wasser ausgeschieden wurde, aber der Stoff in unvernderter Menge und damit hherer Konz. vorliegt)


Bei Niereninsuffizienz dann hingegen liegt eine verringerte glomerulre Filtration fr Wasser und alle anderen Stoffe auch vor.
Dort aber steigt auch die Konz. eines einzelnen betrachteten Stoffes im Vas eff.

Irgendwo liegt da ein grober Denkfehler meinerseits ...


Muss brigens zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich das Thema Nierenfunktion (also Filtration und der ganze Kram) in der gesamten Vorklinik so gut wie nie behandelt hab. Theoretisch htte man sich damit in Histo, Ana, Physio und Biochemie befassen mssen.
Irgendwie hatte ich aber immer Prfer erwischt, bei denen dazu nich viel zu sagen war bzw. gar nichts und naja ... deshalb arbeite ich das jetzt auf ^^.

----------


## Miss_H

> Bei Niereninsuffizienz dann hingegen liegt eine verringerte glomerulre Filtration fr Wasser und alle anderen Stoffe auch vor.
> Dort aber steigt auch die Konz. eines einzelnen betrachteten Stoffes im Vas eff.


Das ist der Denkfehler. Wenn einfach weniger filtriert wird, dann ndert sich aber so gar nichts an den Konzentrationen.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das ist der Denkfehler. Wenn einfach weniger filtriert wird, dann ndert sich aber so gar nichts an den Konzentrationen.


Hm ... in meinen Vorlesungsunterlagen steht: "Bei Niereninsuffizienz steigt die Konzentration harnpflichtiger Substanzen im Blutplasma".

Wre es richtig das dann so zu erklren? ...
Die Konzentration von sagen wir Harnstoff ist bei Niereninsuffizienz grds. erstmal in Vas aff. und Vas eff. gleich (wie oben beschrieben).
Da aber Harnstoff stndig nachproduziert wird, steigt mangels Ausscheidung seine Konzentration.

Correcto?

----------


## Kandra

> Hm ... in meinen Vorlesungsunterlagen steht: "Bei Niereninsuffizienz steigt die Konzentration harnpflichtiger Substanzen im Blutplasma".
> 
> Wre es richtig das dann so zu erklren? ...
> Die Konzentration von sagen wir Harnstoff ist bei Niereninsuffizienz grds. erstmal in Vas aff. und Vas eff. gleich (wie oben beschrieben).
> Da aber Harnstoff stndig nachproduziert wird, steigt mangels Ausscheidung seine Konzentration.
> 
> Correcto?


 Ja, aber insgesamt im ganzen Krper! An der Situation zwischen Vas afferens und efferens ndert das trotzdem nichts, da die Konzentration ja auch in hherem Mae dort immer gleich bleibt.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Okay, danke dir  :Smilie: .

----------


## Anatom90

Also Physik geht ja mal gar nicht...mit GLCK krieg ich da 5 Punkte haha...es ist echt traurig  :bhh:

----------


## elastic

yo ist bei mir ned anders^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

Physik ist ne Bitch.

Und nicht die gute Art  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kandra

45% schaffe ich in Physik ^^ immerhin 25% ber der Zufallsquote, bin ich zufrieden mit ^^ und es wiederholt sich tatschlich einiges.

----------


## elastic

hoffen wir, dass wir nur 15 statt 20 Physikfragen kriegen... und auch keine 12 Embryofragen ;D

----------


## Kyutrexx

Embryo ... MP  :Big Grin: .

Mistiges Thema.
Hab die letzten Tage den gesamten Embryokram nochmal ins Gedchtnis gerufen, also allgemeine und spezielle Embryologie.

Meine Fresse ... das Thema hatte ich aus gutem Grund in Gnze verdrngt  :Big Grin: .

----------


## elastic

ich geh volles Risiko... hab gar kein Embryo gelernt...
mal sehen wie sich das mndlich macht ;D

----------


## Kandra

Die Physiofragen von F13 waren ja mal mistig...eigentlich kreuze ich da zwischen 70, eher 80% und jetzt 62% -.- Mal sehen ob ich das mit Biochemie und Chemie (haha) noch rausreissen kann..

----------


## Miss_H

Gerade 55% in Physik. Ich rechne einfach ein bisschen rum und mit 3 Formel in meinem Kopf komme ich dann ab und zu schonmal auf das richtige Ergebnis...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hehe ... ja, das klappt oft recht gut  :Big Grin: .
Steht ja sogar in dem ML Heft drin ... quasi - wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach nach den Einheiten gucken ^^.

Da stellen sich zwar bei jedem Physiker die Haare auf, aber Physik iss nunmal wirklich auch das einzige, was wir im Prinzip nie wieder brauchen (bis auf wenige ganz vereinzelte Ausnahmen) - da wre es Zeitverschwendung, sich richtig fett einzuarbeiten.

----------


## elastic

fr 90 Sekunden finde ich das echt vllig daneben, was man da teilweise rumrechnen sollte.

----------


## Kandra

Ich gucke eigentlich auch nur ob ich die Einheiten in eine sinnvolle Reihenfolge bringen kann und ob das was dabei raus kommt zufllig auch als mgliche Lsung angegeben ist ^^ Bei allem anderen kreuze ich entweder C an oder nehm irgendeine Zahl die mir plausibel erscheint.

----------


## Anatom90

Was mich einfach an der ganzen Sache nervt ist, das Physik direkt am Anfang ist!
Von den ersten Fragen nicht richtig Plan zu haben find ich irgendwie scheie, weil das dann kein guter Start in die Prfung ist!
Aber ich hoffe wirklich auch, dass es nur 15 Fragen sind in Physik.

Warum sind es denn mal 15 und mal 20? Ist das einfach nur Zufall oder wie?

----------


## elastic

kann man nicht blttern und die Physik Fragen am Schluss machen?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was mich einfach an der ganzen Sache nervt ist, das Physik direkt am Anfang ist!
> Von den ersten Fragen nicht richtig Plan zu haben find ich irgendwie scheie, weil das dann kein guter Start in die Prfung ist!
> Aber ich hoffe wirklich auch, dass es nur 15 Fragen sind in Physik.
> 
> Warum sind es denn mal 15 und mal 20? Ist das einfach nur Zufall oder wie?


Richtig , ja.

Das Problem hat man ja bei jeder Art Prfung ... da heit es: khlen Kopf bewahren und gar nicht erst sowas wie eine "Motivationskurve" entstehen lassen.
Manchmal luft es sche**e, manchmal luft es gut.


Ich denke es ist aber auch eine "Gefahr", wenn man Physik nach hinten verschiebt.

Allerdings tendiere ich auch - jetzt schon, ne Woche vorher ^^ - dazu, zunchst mal Chemie und Biochemie zu machen, weil das am schnellsten geht.
Da ist wenig zu rechnen und man kann ziemlich schnell durch die Aufgaben kommen. 


So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung nach dem Kreuzen bisher.

Wer wei ... vielleicht ist das IMPP dieses Jahr fleiig gewesen und hat seine kreativsten Kpfe geholt und die Fragen richtig schn abgedreht gestaltet.

Naja ... wird schon schief gehen.

Im Zweifelsfalle einfach das Prfungsmaterial aufessen und sagen, dass hhere Gewalt im Spiel war: der Hunger ...

----------


## Kandra

SO, Tag 1 F13 wenigstens noch auf 60% gerettet. So darf die Prfung bei uns nicht werden...

----------


## M!coud

> Was mich einfach an der ganzen Sache nervt ist, das Physik direkt am Anfang ist!
> Von den ersten Fragen nicht richtig Plan zu haben find ich irgendwie scheie, weil das dann kein guter Start in die Prfung ist!
> Aber ich hoffe wirklich auch, dass es nur 15 Fragen sind in Physik.
> 
> Warum sind es denn mal 15 und mal 20? Ist das einfach nur Zufall oder wie?


Fang doch einfach bei Frage 20 an!?

Mich nervt mediscript gewaltig oder kann es sein, dass das bei anderen Unis besser geht und das Saarland mal wieder abgeschoben wird? :Top:

----------


## Miss_H

> Mich nervt mediscript gewaltig oder kann es sein, dass das bei anderen Unis besser geht und das Saarland mal wieder abgeschoben wird?


Nene das Saarland behalten wir, dann lieber Bayern abschieben  ::-oopss: 
Mediskripte ist wohl hufiger in der Examenszeit langsamer. Persnliche Erfahrungen habe ich nicht, wir haben hier einen Examenonline-Zugang.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wurde mir auch immer wieder berichtet, dass MediSkript wenige Tage vor der Prfung total abkackt.

Examenonline hat das Problem bisher nicht. Das luft immer flott.

----------


## elastic

exonline ist klasse. Null Probeme bisher.

... nachdem ich jetzt 5500 Fragen gemacht hab krieg ich das Gefhl viele Fragen schon auswendig zu wissen, wenn sie sich inhaltlich wiederholen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

F13 bestanden. Das ist aber auch das einzig Gute an diesem Probelauf -.- Die Fragen waren teilweise vom Stil her wirklich ganz anders gestellt und irgendwie fand ich den Schwerpunkt teilweise auch echt mies gelegt..

----------


## Anatom90

So. H12 war mal echt nett...83 %
Wenn unsere Klausur auch so wird dann siehts schon mal echt gut aus!

Mal sehen wie das F13 Physikum aussieht  :Smilie:  Das naht aber erst morgen...oder Donnerstag  :Big Grin:

----------


## tiffy0508

Gibt es eigentlich auch wen bei dem es nicht so doll luft

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Was mich einfach an der ganzen Sache nervt ist, das Physik direkt am Anfang ist!
> Von den ersten Fragen nicht richtig Plan zu haben find ich irgendwie scheie, weil das dann kein guter Start in die Prfung ist!
> Aber ich hoffe wirklich auch, dass es nur 15 Fragen sind in Physik.
> 
> Warum sind es denn mal 15 und mal 20? Ist das einfach nur Zufall oder wie?


In echte prfung sind die fragen sowieso durchgemischt - also die sind meistens so in blcken, und es ist glckssache ob man erst ein chemie oder physik oder biochemie oder physio block kriegt. 

Der Anzahl variiert, weil die Grenze zwischen Physik und Physiologie ist in Physikum nicht wirklich scharf - zB gefsswiderstand oder Nervenstrme berechnen gehrt halt zu beidem dazu.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Gibt es eigentlich auch wen bei dem es nicht so doll luft


Naja Gegenfrage: gibts wen hier, bei dem oder der es richtig gut luft?

Der Eindruck entsteht nicht.

So wie ich das sehe, scheint jeder so "sein" (oder ihr) Fach zu haben, wo es gut luft und der Rest ist "okay".

Bei Physik scheint aber generell niemand so richtig abzurocken ^^.

----------


## Miss_H

> Gibt es eigentlich auch wen bei dem es nicht so doll luft


Was bedeutet das denn bei dir? Also ich finde mit meinen 68% in Ana und BC sowie in den Nebenfchern zum Teil unter 60% luft es bei mir nicht so doll. Insgesamt schaffe ich es aber trotzdem meistens auf 68%.

----------


## Gesocks

Also bei mir luft's lernmig sicherlich nicht gut, war viel zu faul und hab' jetzt noch schn anderen Schei um die Ohren (Weibchen...). Nebenfcher hab' ich kein einziges gemacht, wird auch nichts mehr (bis auf Med Psych / Soz, das wegzulassen wre bei berschaubarem Aufwand ein wenig dmmlich)  :hmmm...: . Physik habe ich aber heute mal in einem Examen testgekreuzt, fand ich sehr einfach (95 %, yay!). Bei 0,drlf % Physikanteil bringen das natrlich aber herzlich wenig.

Keine Ahnung, ob ich mit jetzigem Bestand bestehen wrde, den Stress einer Generalprobe gebe ich mir auch nicht mehr. Die nchsten Tage muss ich mich auf jeden Fall mal zusammenreien. Im Ernstfall sollte ich aber mit Physio einiges ausgleichen knnen.

----------


## clou9

man, diese sch**** anatomie fragen!!! ich glaub mittlerweile echt, dass es zeitverschwendung ist, das noch zu kreuzen... stattdessen lieber woanders die punkte holen.

----------


## tiffy0508

Argh... Sorry physikums agro... ich hab das Gefhl mein Kopf ist leerer als leer und werfe die einfachsten Sachen durcheinander. ..furchtbar... und erfreue mich wenn ich es denn dann dich mal schaffe die 60 zu knacken. ..

----------


## Anatom90

Aber die Anatomie wiederholt sich ber die Jahre doch...also ich finde da wird irgendwie immer dasselbe gefragt oder seh das nur ich so? Klar die Fragen gehen schon sehr ins Detail...aber wiederholen sich eben oft!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja ... geht so.

Mir scheint es, dass die Fragestellungen zunehmend komischer werden.
Da iss z.B. dieses Bild mit dem Leberprparat und den Pfeilen und dann halt in den Antworten, was jeder der Pfeile macht.


Solche Fragen werden mehr und mehr zeitintensiv, weil es so von hintendrum gefragt wird.

Fr viele Fragen halte ich die 90 Sekunden deutlich zu wenig (also generell, nich auf Anatomie bezogen). Das schafft man dann nur, wenn man den Stoff wirklich 1A sofort drauf hat.

----------


## Kandra

"Intragenerative Mobilitt: Auf- oder Abstieg einer Person (d. h. innerhalb derselben Generation) von einer Schicht in die andere. Ob der ehemalige Krankenpfleger bei der aktuellen Einkunftssituation der freiberuflichen rzte seinen sozialen Status wirklich gewechselt hat, bleibt diskussionswrdig."

Die Examen Online Kommentare sind manchmal schon ziemlich cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

6 Taaage! :Jump:

----------


## Anatom90

> 6 Taaage!


Neeeeinnnn..... das kann echt nicht wahr sein  :Frown: (

----------


## Kyutrexx

> "Intragenerative Mobilitt: Auf- oder Abstieg einer Person (d. h. innerhalb derselben Generation) von einer Schicht in die andere. Ob der ehemalige Krankenpfleger bei der aktuellen Einkunftssituation der freiberuflichen rzte seinen sozialen Status wirklich gewechselt hat, bleibt diskussionswrdig."
> 
> Die Examen Online Kommentare sind manchmal schon ziemlich cool


LOOOL.
Wie geil.

Das muss aber ne neuere Frage sein, oder? ^^

----------


## freak1

> hoffen wir, dass wir nur 15 statt 20 Physikfragen kriegen... und auch keine 12 Embryofragen ;D


Ich persnlich hoffe auf 25 statt 20 Fragen Physik... Wenn man mit 10er-Potenzen rechnen kann hat man im Physikum 30 und mehr Punkte sicher (Physik, Chemie, Physio).

Langsam luft es auch mit Anatomie, Physiologie und Physik sind regelmig ber die 90%, Biochemie kratzt dran und Chemie und Bio ist jeweils Glckssache ob ich bei 60% oder bei 90% lande.

Psycho 75-90% und Anatomie kommt langsam auch regelmiger mal an die 80% dran, wird schon.  :Smilie:

----------


## elastic

was steht denn im 3. Histoskript bei weiblichen Genitalien  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  "Im Gegensatz zum Mann - der ja allzeit bereit sein muss - ..."

... ah und da fllt mir auf, dass ML die ganzen Speicheldrsen + Brust weglsst... was fr ein Murks.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> So. H12 war mal echt nett...83 %
> Wenn unsere Klausur auch so wird dann siehts schon mal echt gut aus!
> 
> Mal sehen wie das F13 Physikum aussieht  Das naht aber erst morgen...oder Donnerstag


Da muss ich dir zustimmen. Habe gerade auch Tag 1 H12 gekreuzt und hatte 85%. Wenns so luft, wre es echt perfekt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> was steht denn im 3. Histoskript bei weiblichen Genitalien  "Im Gegensatz zum Mann - der ja allzeit bereit sein muss - ..."
> 
> ... ah und da fllt mir auf, dass ML die ganzen Speicheldrsen + Brust weglsst... was fr ein Murks.


In den Skripten fehlen so einige Sachen.
Generell ist das alles sowieso EXTREM knapp gehalten.

Da enthlt das von unserer Uni rausgegebene Arbeitsskript fr den Kurs deutlich mehr Informationen (bei etwa gleichem Platzbedarf).

Naja, hab ich aber erst nach dem Kauf bemerkt ^^.

----------


## freak1

> In den Skripten fehlen so einige Sachen.
> Generell ist das alles sowieso EXTREM knapp gehalten.
> 
> Da enthlt das von unserer Uni rausgegebene Arbeitsskript fr den Kurs deutlich mehr Informationen (bei etwa gleichem Platzbedarf).
> 
> Naja, hab ich aber erst nach dem Kauf bemerkt ^^.


Natrlich enthlt MediLearn nicht soviel Detailwissen wie der Silbernagl. Genau *deswegen* kauft man MediLearn ja auch.

Wer eine 2 oder eine 1 in der *mndlichen* will sollte sich wirklich die entsprechenden Skripte und Verffentlichung des Prfers anschauen. Aber von den Examen 08/2008 bis 03/2012 hat bei mir persnlich das wissen aus MediLearn bisher jedes mal fr eine solide *2* im schriftlichen gereicht, jeweils 5-10P unter der 1er Grenze. Mir persnlich reicht das, wenn du versessen auf die 300-Punktegrenze bist, dann empfehle ich wirklich Silbernagl/Bennighoff und entsprechende Biologie/Biochemie Lehrbcher. Wobei du mit Grips und ein bisschen Querlesen wohl auch das mit MediLearn als Basis schaffen knntest, evtl. zustzlich die BASIC-Hefte von Elsevier lesen, da steht genau der kleine Sch** drin der in den MediScript-Kommentaren immer das "Davon hab ich noch NIE gehrt."-Zeichen in die Augen treibt. ;)

Wenn dir eine 2 reicht und du die Didaktik der Hefte magst, MediLearn.  ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Mir reicht ein Bestehen ;).
Auch mag ich die ML Skripte an sich.

Aber die Histohefte sind an sich irgendwie grauenhaft. Im Endeffekt schlag ich das was ich brauche jetzt doch einfach immer wieder im Lllmann-Rauch nach.
Auch mit den Anatomieskripten bin ich nicht sehr glcklich.

Physio, Psycho und Biologie hingegen find ich absolut spitze. 


Fr die mndliche brauch ich glcklicherweise noch nichts machen, ich bin nmlich fast ganz am Ende (vorletzte Septemberwoche) dran.

----------


## tuerklinke1993

also ich hab mich mit den endspurt-skripten vorbereitet und eine 1 ist damit durchaus im bereich des mglichen. was die mndliche angeht: guckt man sich mal die protokolle an fllt  auf, dass relativ viele leute bei uns ne 2 oder ne 1 schaffen. und die fragen die da gestellt wurden waren wirklich fair.

----------


## elastic

oh wie einfach waren denn die alten Examen! ;D
H06, F06, H05... 85%+
tja und F13... 75%.

----------


## Gesocks

Ok, vielleicht sollte ich die "Liste mit Sachen, die stndig auftauchen und die ich bisher jedes Mal wieder falsch mache oder von denen ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe" auch beizeiten mal abarbeiten...  :Grinnnss!: 
N, erstmal Pause!

Bei den Histo ML gebe ich Kyutrexx Recht, die finde ich wirklich nicht gut. Wobei die Themendiversitt in Histo whrend der letzten paar Jahre eh nicht so gro ist, das Ntige hab' ich schnell im Llle berflogen.

----------


## Kandra

> oh wie einfach waren denn die alten Examen! ;D
> H06, F06, H05... 85%+
> tja und F13... 75%.


Das macht mir Mut  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Das macht mir Mut


Glaube das war nicht zum Mutmachen gedacht  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Kandra

> Glaube das war nicht zum Mutmachen gedacht .


Na doch, weil das nicht bedeutet, dass ich schlecht bin, sondern dass das examen schwer war ;)

----------


## Babypilz

> oh wie einfach waren denn die alten Examen! ;D
> H06, F06, H05... 85%+
> tja und F13... 75%.



Bisher habe ich immer ganz gerne hier gelesen und geguckt, wie es euch anderen so ergeht - aber das werde ich mir klemmen fr die nchsten Tage. Dieses "OMG-ich-kreuz-nur-95%-insgesamt" und "boah-war-das-ExamenXY-easy" kann man sich echt nicht mehr reinziehen. Vielleicht manchmal auch einfach an andere denken, die nicht unbedingt so abrocken wie du. Mit guten Kreuzergebnissen kannst du vermutlich die wenigsten begeistern, vielleicht solltest du dies nur Leuten kundtun, die es auch gerne hren mchten und dir applaudieren.

Da frage ich mich echt was deine Signatur soll?!

...  :Wand: :

----------


## Kyutrexx

Oh man ... manchmal muss das IMPP die Leute fr vllig verbldet halten (oder da hatten Juristen ihre Finger im Spiel).

N Photo von nem nackten Mann von hinten, auf einem Bein stehend.

Dazu der Beschreibungstext: "Die Abbildung zeigt einen Menschen, der auf einem Bein steht."


...

----------


## Kandra

Ich schtze, dass dient der Absicherung, dass der Fehler schnell erkannt wird, wenn ausversehen Bilder zu Aufgabenstellungen vertauscht werden. Wenn dann unter einem Histologiebild "Die Abbildung zeigt einen Menschen, der auf einem Bein steht." steht, dann wird sich schon einer beim Aufsichtspersonal melden und auf den Fehler hinweisen ^^

----------


## freak1

Erinnert mich an einen alten Witz:




> Anwalt: "Doktor, bevor Sie mit der Autopsie anfingen, haben Sie da den Puls gemessen?"
> Arzt: "Nein."
> Anwalt: "Haben Sie den Blutdruck gemessen?"
> Arzt: "Nein."
> Anwalt: "Haben Sie die Atmung geprft?"
> Arzt: "Nein."
> Anwalt: "Ist es also mglich, dass der Patient noch am Leben war, als Sie ihn autopsierten?"
> Arzt: "Nein."
> Anwalt: "Wie knnen Sie so sicher sein, Doktor?"
> ...


 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

> Oh man ... manchmal muss das IMPP die Leute fr vllig verbldet halten (oder da hatten Juristen ihre Finger im Spiel).
> 
> N Photo von nem nackten Mann von hinten, auf einem Bein stehend.
> 
> Dazu der Beschreibungstext: "Die Abbildung zeigt einen Menschen, der auf einem Bein steht."
> 
> 
> ...


 :Grinnnss!:   :Top:

----------


## Pheefke

So langsam reicht es nun mal. KEine Lust mehr auf dieses a b c d oder e? Das sture Pauken  von Infos (Psycho: WOZU muss man wissen, was ne Nettoreproduktionsziffer ist...} um am nchsten Morgen trotz aller Lernerei mit flauen Gefhl Richtung nchsten Dienstag zu schauen. Hoffe, bin nicht der einzige ;}

----------


## Kyutrexx

Kommt drauf an.
Bei dir steht 1. Semester.

Das nenn ich schnellen Gang zum Physikum.

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## clou9

boa man, mich wrd das richtig ankotzen wenn ich wegen physik oder chemie durchfall  :Frown:

----------


## Kandra

" 180 g Glukose entsprechen 1 mol, d. h. 9 g Glukose entsprechen 50 mmol. "  Kann mir das mal jemand vorrechnen bitte?

----------


## Gesocks

Bei den paar Fragen wrd' ich die Schuld im Zweifelsfall woanders suchen.  :hmmm...: 

Die Nebenfcher laufen bei mir ganz gut, bei Med. Psych. / Soz. eines Examens lag ich ohne Lernen auch ziemlich gut. Vielleicht lass ich's doch einfach weg; die Antworten lassen sich ja meistens ganz gut "rhetorisch herleiten". Mit ein paar megaharten BC- und Anatomie-Sessions knnte die Sache zu richten sein... Achja, und Bio muss ich ja auch mal drberschauen....

@Kandra:

n = m / M
n = 9 g / (180 g/mol) = 50 mmol

----------


## Anatom90

1 mol sind 1000 mmol

und dann musste es einfach umrrechnen..am besten mit Dreisatz!

So mach ich das jedenfalls  :Big Grin:

----------


## freak1

1mol = 6,022*10^23 Teilchen, die zufllig genau die Massezahl in g wiegen. Der Rest ist Dreisatz. ;)

----------


## Kandra

> @Kandra:
> 
> n = m / M
> n = 9 g / (180 g/mol) = 50 mmol


danke, so rum hab ichs natrlich nicht in den Taschenrechner eingegeben ^^ wird Zeit frs Bett...


Ich hab gerade eine vllig surreale Situation. Bin jetzt mit allen Fragen ab 2006 einmal durch und kreuze meine Falschfragen. Und obwohl das echt suboptimal luft, wird meine Lernstatistik natrlich immer besser ^^

----------


## Gesocks

Statistik - selbst geflscht und so; Churchill, der alte Lernpsychologe  :Grinnnss!: 
Mir ist heute auch zweimal der VPN-Client kurz vor Ende meiner beiden (gefhlt schlechteren) Biochemie-Sessions abgeschmiert; die Statistiken fr den Mll sind damit Gott sei Dank im Selbsbetrugsnirvana gelandet  ::-oopss:

----------


## Anatom90

Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen dass im Herbst Physikum immer 15 Fragen Physik, und im Frhjahr immer 20 Fragen auftauchen?
Oder irre ich mich??

----------


## schnork

> Bisher habe ich immer ganz gerne hier gelesen und geguckt, wie es euch anderen so ergeht - aber das werde ich mir klemmen fr die nchsten Tage. Dieses "OMG-ich-kreuz-nur-95%-insgesamt" und "boah-war-das-ExamenXY-easy" kann man sich echt nicht mehr reinziehen. Vielleicht manchmal auch einfach an andere denken, die nicht unbedingt so abrocken wie du. Mit guten Kreuzergebnissen kannst du vermutlich die wenigsten begeistern, vielleicht solltest du dies nur Leuten kundtun, die es auch gerne hren mchten und dir applaudieren.
> 
> Da frage ich mich echt was deine Signatur soll?!
> 
> ... :



Bester beitrag! :Big Grin:  generell dieser thread hier, aber da muss ich mal meinen Senf zugeben, wenn schon endlich mal jemand "ausspricht" , was mittlerweile schon ein paar leute ber diesen thread hier denken, zumindest hrt man hin und wieder in der REALEN welt ein paar nachnamen von hier :Big Grin:  
Herrlich, dieses "ich schaff nur 75, 80..."
Das hier zeigt leider die pure wahrheit.
Die, die im physikum unbedingt einr 1 haben wollen, sind nachher die meist gehassten rzte.  Nicht aus Neid,  sondern weil sie menschlich einfach versager sind (oder warum  habt ihr es soo sehr ntig,  hier andauernd kund zu geben, wie viel Prozent ihr kreuzt?  Weil ihr sonst niemanden habt, der sich dafr interessiert?  Das wirds wohl sein. 

Herrlich einfach,  diese einzelnen personen de das hier als art tagebuch ansehen,  seht unterhaltsam. 

Ansonsten an die Welt- nein, es luft nivht bei allen superduper.es gibt auch in der tat Menschen,  die unter 70 kreuzen und sich auch damit zufrieden geben. ;))

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Die, die im physikum unbedingt einr 1 haben wollen, sind nachher die meist gehassten rzte.  Nicht aus Neid,  sondern weil sie menschlich einfach versager sind (oder warum  habt ihr es soo sehr ntig,  hier andauernd kund zu geben, wie viel Prozent ihr kreuzt?  Weil ihr sonst niemanden habt, der sich dafr interessiert?  Das wirds wohl sein.


Lange nich mehr so nen Mll gelesen, sorry. *Lachtrnen wegwisch*

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hmm, "schnork", hast du niemanden, der sich "in Echt" fr deine Probleme interessiert?

----------


## elastic

schnork geh mal lieber lernen anstatt so ein Mll zu schreiben... noch hast du paar Tage Zeit... dann kriegst du vielleicht auch 70 statt 69%...

und sag blo, du hast dich extra angemeldet um diesen Beitrag zu schreiben  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

GUUUUUUUUUUUUUTEN MORGEN  :Big Grin: 

Ne Mtze voll Schlaf bewirkt Wunder ^^.

Ich krauch zwar immernoch in roten Zahlen rum (also bei einigen einzelnen Themen einzelner Fcher), aber mittlerweile wirds besser.

Das schne bei den Examenonline Fragen Anatomie: da steht immer direkt die Seitenangabe im Prometheus zum Nachschlagen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## schnork

Sorry elastic, brauch ich nicht mehr ;) ich hab mehr als zu. Oh, aber jetzt nicht weinen gehen, weil jemand besser ist als du ;)

----------


## elastic

ok  :Smilie: 
btw. ich hab im Mai angefangen bei ~60%. Durch Flei kommt man aber irgendwann auf 80%+. Ist kein Hexenwerk.

----------


## schnork

> ok 
> btw. ich hab im Mai angefangen bei ~60%. Durch Flei kommt man aber irgendwann auf 80%+. Ist kein Hexenwerk.


Flei ist ja auch das a und o.
Ist ja auch schn fr jeden einzelnen, wenn mqn ber 80 ist, aber es geht auch einfach nur darum, es gibt auch einzelne menschen, die hier schon geschrieben haben und etwas Motivation brauchten. Dafr ist so ein forum ja da, aber dann nicht auf sowas einzugehen und weiter rumzuprahlen, wie viel man doch kreuzt,  ohne mal wen anders aufzumuntern, halte ich nicht fr richtig.

Aber ich wnsch euch hier noch viel Spa.;D

----------


## elastic

ich stell mir grad die Frage, wieso bei einer RH+ Schwangerschaft erst beim 2. Kind die Immunreaktion auftritt.
Dauert die Produktion der IgGs etwa soo lange als dass beim 1. Kind keine Immunreaktion auftreten kann? Bei ner normalen Abwehrreaktion werden die IgGs doch auch recht flott (innerhalb von Tagen) produziert. Oder kommt das mtterliche Blut erst paar Tage vor der Entbindung mit dem kindlichen Blut in Kontakt ;D?

----------


## Kandra

Normalerweise kommt es erst bei der Geburt zu einem Kontakt von mtterlichem und kindlichem Blut. Und SO schnell sind die Antikrper dann doch nicht gebildet um da noch was auszurichten ;)

----------


## clou9

oh man, physik und chemie geb ich jetzt einfach auf!! es nervt  :Frown:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> oh man, physik und chemie geb ich jetzt einfach auf!! es nervt


Physik wiederhol ich einfach nur stumpf, damit die Formeln bis Dienstag in den Kopf kommen und so ein bisschen "Routine" bei den Aufgaben reinkommt.

Mehr kann man da eh nich tun ...

----------


## Anatom90

> oh man, physik und chemie geb ich jetzt einfach auf!! es nervt


Ach ich wrd auch drauf pfeiffen...ganz ehrlich:

Wenn man BC und Physio halbwegs kann dann reicht es auch ohne die Punkte von Physik und Chemie!
Wobei man da auch schon irgendwie Punkte machen wird durch raten oder ein bisschen Ahnung...darauf hoffe ich zumindest haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

ich bin in Chemie besser als in Physik... obwohl ich Physik LK hatte und Chemie abgewhlt war  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Happy Tree Friends zur Ablenkung. 

So macht Lernen Spa ...

----------


## Anatom90

Aber bei uns werden es echt nur 15 Fragen Physik sein!
Das war bisher in jedem Herbst Physikum so!!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Bh ... Auge ist sowohl in Physio, als auch in Physik, als auch in Anatomie ein grauenhaftes Thema.

----------


## Miss_H

Wie war das nochmal, war Herbst 2012 einfach? Ich habe jetzt beim ersten Tag 81% und bin ein bisschen verwirrt, weil ich nicht so gut bin. Ich muss gleich mal schauen, ob ich gut geraten habe oder etwas wusste.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Das mit dem Raten lass ich meistens lieber.
Selbst wenn ich dann richtig geraten hab, markier ich die Antwort falsch, damit die Frage in der Nachession nochmal auftaucht.
Das hilft ganz gut, um sich zu zwingen sich nochmal anzusehen, was man da angeklickt hat ^^.



Grad gelesen: in Portugal hat ein Kardiologe einem 3-jhrigen ein Herz transplantiert.

Und wir kacken hier schon beim Dreisatz ab  :Big Grin: .

----------


## freak1

Ein Kardiologe? Sicher das das kein Herzthoraxchirurg war?

----------


## Kandra

> Grad gelesen: in Portugal hat ein Kardiologe einem 3-jhrigen ein Herz transplantiert.
> 
> Und wir kacken hier schon beim Dreisatz ab .


Was ist daran so besonders?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Was ist daran so besonders?


Ups, nicht 3 Jahre.

3 MONATE alt.

----------


## elastic

nach Geburt oder fetal  :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> nach Geburt oder fetal ?


Nach der Geburt ;).

Sonst htte ich die Zeit in Entwicklungswochen angegeben ;).

----------


## elastic

haha ;D

----------


## Kyutrexx

Arrr ... ich knnt hier grad die Krise kriegen ...

Aufgabe H2012 - 1.38.

Ich kann mir da keinen Reim drauf machen. Wie kann das gleich laut empfunden werden? Diese blde Linie liegt doch gar nicht auf der gleichen Hhe bei 1 und 4 kHz ...

----------


## elastic

wenn sie auf einer Linie liegen wrden, dann wren es keine ISOphone, nach denen in Antwort a gefragt ist (dann wre nmlich 4 khz lauter als 1 khz).

Die geschlngelte Kurve zeigt die Isophone in Abhnigkeit vom Schalldruck. Alle Punkte auf der Kurve eines bestimmtes Phons werden als gleich laut empfunden. Fr jede Frequenz sind dabei andere Lautstrkepegel erforderlich.

----------


## Gesocks

Alle Tne einer Isophone werden als gleich laut empfunden. Bei der Aufgabe wird der Lautstrkepegel _nicht_ verndert, sondern die Frequenz und der Schalldruckpegel.

Die Beschriftungen der Isophone (Lautstrkepegel in Phon) sind _keine_ Ordinatenbeschriftung, sondern besagen, mit welchem Lautstrkepegel (in Phon) jeder Ton auf der Isophone wahrgenommen wird.

----------


## Miyu

> Grad gelesen: in Portugal hat ein Kardiologe einem 3-jhrigen ein Herz transplantiert.
> 
> Und wir kacken hier schon beim Dreisatz ab .


Die Internisten mischen sich aber auch immer weiter in chirurgische Domaenen ein!  :Grins:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Die Internisten mischen sich aber auch immer weiter in chirurgische Domaenen ein!


Mensch dann gehts ja doch intellektuell voran in der schneidenden Zunft....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Die Internisten mischen sich aber auch immer weiter in chirurgische Domaenen ein!


Vorausgesetzt, dass in Portugal diese Fachtrennung so wie bei uns vorhanden ist.

----------


## Miyu

> Vorausgesetzt, dass in Portugal diese Fachtrennung so wie bei uns vorhanden ist.


Na ich hoffe doch nicht, dass irgendwo auf der Welt ein Internist operative Eintriffe wie eine Transplantation vornimmt (den ganzen Katheterkram mal auen vor).

----------


## Kyutrexx

Du denkst da viel zu sehr in Kategorien.

Wir in Deutschland leisten uns einen Luxus vom feinsten mit unseren zwei Dutzend Fachrzten.


In vielen Lndern gibt es eine solch strikte Trennung berhaupt nicht.

Zwar ist die Trennung zwischen Chirurgen und Internisten eine der "klassischen", dennoch ist das gerade im Bereich Kardiologie nicht berall so wahnsinnig scharf abgrenzbar wie bei uns.

Du musst immer berlegen: wir nennen das Internist und Chirurg, weil der Facharzt so heit und da gibts n schicken Weiterbildungsplan usw.

So formal wie bei uns luft das aber eben nicht berall ab.

----------


## freak1

Die Spezialisierungen haben schon ihr gutes. Je breiter der Aufgabenbereich desto weniger gut kannst du in den einzelnen Sachen werden.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon das du als Chirurg auch mehr auf handwerkliches Geschick angewiesen bist als der Internist, aber das nur am Rande. ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Das sind dann jetzt 10 Euro frs Phrasenschwein ......

----------


## Kandra

> Das sind dann jetzt 10 Euro frs Phrasenschwein ......


Zumal  ichs tatschlich anspruchsvoller finde, anhand eines fitzeligen Rngtenschirms und ein bisschen Kontrastmittel abzuschtzen in welcher Koronararterie (ob berhaupt in irgendeiner Koronararterie) ich mit meinem Katheter gerade rumhnge als jetzt sagen wir, eine Leistenhernien-OP ;) (Ausnahmen besttigen natrlich immer die Regel und ich habe definitv schon mehr Leistenops wie Herzkatheter gesehen..)

----------


## freak1

*Handwerkliches* Geschick.

----------


## Gesocks

Geht mal weg mit eurem Unfug!

BC 52 %, Chemie 100 % -> 152 % / 2 = 76 %, n  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Geht mal weg mit eurem Unfug!
> 
> BC 52 %, Chemie 100 % -> 152 % / 2 = 76 %, n


Mcht dich ja nich demotivieren, aber du vergisst die Gewichtung auf Grund der Fragenanzahl  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Gesocks

Hhh waswaswaswas hh? Halte ich fr ein Gercht!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hhh waswaswaswas hh? Halte ich fr ein Gercht!


Ja natrlich!

Habs direkt aus der Gerchtekche. 

Da gibts heute Schnitzel und Tortillas  :Big Grin: .



Mir iss brigens auch mal aufgefallen, dass es durchaus so einige Themen gibt, die nicht zum Spezialwissen gehren (!), die das IMPP aber berhaupt nicht abprft.

----------


## Anatom90

Leute ich hab echt ein Problem mit einer Aufgabe, die fast jedes Jahr in Physio drankommt:

Also es ist so: Eine Zelle hat ein Membranpot. von -80mv! Das Cl- Gleichgew.pot. betrgt auch
 -80mv!

Wieso ist dann die Triebkraft 0, und Cl- fliet weder in die Zelle noch aus der Zelle raus!

Ich verstehe das einfach berhaupt nicht und das nervt  :Smilie:  Wr cool wenn es einer irgendwie verstndlich erklren knnte  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pheefke

Wie wre es mit der Formel  : Triebkraft = Membranpotiential - GGPot.
                                                                        = -80 - {-80) 
Es flieen netto also keine ionen . Aber um das GGpot . Zu erreichen mssen ja trotzdem cl  ionen  entsprechend ihres Chem. Und elektrischen Gradienten  flieen. Das heit  es findet nur keine Potentialnderung statt. So denk ich esmir zumindest.

----------


## htm61

Das GGP gibt das Potential an bei dem die elektrische Triebkraft die konzentrationsbedingte ausgleicht und somit der Nettostrom gleich null ist. D.h. : 
1) laut Konzentrationen hast du einen gewissen Gradienten nach innen (Cl auen hherkonzentriert)
2) diesem Gradienten kann sich nun das elektrische Potential entgegensetzen
3) die Nernst Gleichung ermglicht es dieses Potential (GGP) zu berechnen bei dem Konzentrationsgradient=-elektrischer Gradient

----------


## Anatom90

Okay super danke euch! Das ist einleuchtend  :Smilie: 
Und wie ist das dann wenn doppelt so viele Na+ Ionen flieen, wie K+ Ionen zB? Das wird ja auch oft gefragt...

----------


## nld74

Hey, ich wollte mir jetzt keine 100+ Seiten dieses Forums durchlesen, deswegen frag ich einfach: Wisst Ihr, ob es die Generalprobe frs Physikum auch aktueller als Herbst 2010 gibt? (Vgl. http://www.medi-learn.de/humanmedizi...92699a6541113a) Am liebsten Herbst 2012 oder Frhjahr 2013, ich wrde nmlich gern einmal mit Stift und Papier kreuzen, den Rest hab ich online schon gekreuzt. Danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

Wenn du Medilearn-Clubmitglied bist, dann kannst du es online als pdf runterladen, auch Frhjahr 2013.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Man kann seine Generalprobe unter ganz realen Bedingungen am Dienstag und Mittwoch kreuzen ;).

----------


## elastic

Dienstag kommt das erste Kreuz auf Papier... nix mit "Generalmalen" ;D

----------


## Miss_H

Ich finde es ziemlich gut das mal mit Papier und Stift zu machen. Vorallem weil die Fragenverteilung halt nicht wie bei Examen-Online ist. Zwar hufen sie die Physik Fragen am Anfang schon, aber sie sind nicht so klar getrennt. Und das hat mich beim ersten Mal wirklich sehr verwirrt. Jetzt finde ich es sogar besser, weil man dann noch so demotiviert ist. 
Auerdem bekommt man auch ein besseres Zeitgefhl. Ich brauche fr so ein Examen nur rund 3 Stunden, mehr wei ich einfach nicht.

----------


## Kyutrexx

@elastic:
Jo ... bringt glaube ich nicht viel.
Sonst macht man sich nur vorher schon verrckt.

----------


## elastic

der ganze Bakterienkram in Bio, Vererbung und Hardy-Weinberg regen auf -.-

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ach du dicker Sch** ... jetzt kackt Examenonline auf einmal ab o.O

----------


## Kandra

Jap bei mir auch...

----------


## elastic

same here...

----------


## Anatom90

das kann echt nicht wahr sein...ausgerechnet jetzt....

----------


## clou9

das thieme das nicht hinkriegt... das ist doch nicht das erste physikum !!

----------


## freak1

MediScript ist schon seit Wochen am abkacken. Soviele Server kaufen und betreiben lohnt sich fr 2 Wochen im Jahr halt nicht.

Hat schon wer H12 gekreuzt? Die Psychos haben eine Altfrage nach der anderen rausgehauen und in Anatomie hatte wohl jemand durchgehend geistigen Durchfall, noch nicht mal 60% waren da fr mich drin.  :EEK!:

----------


## Miss_H

Ich habe heute auch Herbst 2012 gemacht. In Anatomie bin ich nie wirklich gut. Aber an den Extremitten wurden sowohl komische Sachen zur Hand als auch zum Fu gefragt. Kein N. radialis/ulnaris/medianus. Das fand ich schon ziemlich krass. Insgesamt bin ich trotzdem auf 71% gekommen, hat mich ein bisschen gewundert. 
In Psycho fand ich die Fragen gar nicht so komisch.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Gut, dann fllt nicht nur mir das auf ^^.

Die Fragen sind irgendwie komisch geworden. Halt so von hinten aufgewickelt und dann nochmal n Pullover draus gestrickt ...

----------


## elastic

ja so ab 2010 wurds echt anders :/

----------


## Kyutrexx

Allerdings muss man mal sagen ... die Fragen so bis 2001 sind z.B. in Biochemie und auch n paar anderen Einzelbereichen teilweise SEHR heftig gewesen.

Das waren damals ja auch noch die 4 richtige + 1 falsche Fragentypen.



Aber wenn die Fragen dann immer umstndlicher gestellt werden, ist das echt ranzig ...

----------


## Gummibr*

Also ich hab heut den 1. Tag von  Frhjahr 2013 gemacht und bin etwas schockiert vom Ergebnis..  :Frown:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Also ich hab heut den 1. Tag von  Frhjahr 2013 gemacht und bin etwas schockiert vom Ergebnis..


Durchweg schlecht?

Oder nur bestimmte Fcher?

----------


## Gummibr*

Hm.. also BC und Chemie liefen eigentlich wie immer. In Physio so in den letzten 30 Fragen hatte ich auf einmal ziemlich viele Fehler und zwar immer "grppchenweise". Denke mit der Konzentration drfte das nichts zu tun zu haben, weil ich diese Sachen spter auch nicht wusste :P
Anscheinend haben die da meine Schwachstellen erwischt..
Ok und Physik ist ganz generell nicht so meins. Das war aber einkalkuliert.

----------


## ukv35

Ja, also ich finde das Examen F13 aber auch echt schwerer als z.B. H12! Ich hoffe einfach mal ganz fest, das es diesmal nicht so schwer wird.

----------


## Gummibr*

Das hoffe ich auch! Und es ist beruhigend, dass es nicht nur mir recht schwer fllt..
Immerhin werden es wahrscheinlich keine 20 Fragen Physik, wie wir ja weiter oben im Thread schon diskutiert haben^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich spre eine Brise.

Ein Aufwind  :Big Grin: .


Grade etwa 140 Sozi-Fragen gekreuzt ... im Schnitt 85%.

Jetzt nur noch bei Physik und Anatomie aus den roten Zahlen endlich mal rauskommen ^^.

----------


## Sticks

> Also ich hab heut den 1. Tag von  Frhjahr 2013 gemacht und bin etwas schockiert vom Ergebnis..


Das Examen fand ich auch schwierig! Und da gibt es noch mehr die so denken.

----------


## Miss_H

> Das Examen fand ich auch schwierig! Und da gibt es noch mehr die so denken.


Ich bin echt auf Morgen gespannt. Da steht nmlich Tag 1 F 2013 auf meinem Plan... Und die Fragen habe ich vorher immer weggelassen. Ich werde euch berichten wie es lief.

----------


## Sticks

Seht ihr das auch so das ein Fach in einem Jahr schwierig und die anderen in Ordnung sind? Meiner Meinung nach wechselt das von Examen zu Examen.

Und ich meine mir einzubilden das die Psychothemen immer alle 2-4 Examen wechseln, weswegen ich noch einmal die letzten gefragten Themen genauer anschaue.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Puh ... mal so um die 150 Fragen Psycho / Sozi gekreuzt und grade eben nochmal um die 40 Fragen Bio.

Irgendwie krass, wie man vor k.A. nem Jahr oder so glaubte, das wre alles so viel und jetzt kreuzt man hier im dreistelligen Bereich Fragen weg ^^.

----------


## Sticks

Ach jetzt wei ich woher ich dich kenne, warte mal.

Aus diesem Film.

Ja genau

In Star Star Wars

Da hast du doch den



TodesKREUZER gespielt? Stimmts?    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

und der tag rckt nher..

----------


## ukv35

Welcher Tag? Ich wei nicht was du meinst! Hast du irgendwas vor demnchst?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Welcher Tag? Ich wei nicht was du meinst! Hast du irgendwas vor demnchst?


Du nicht?

Am 20. August ist Tag der Revolution des Knigs und des Volkes in Marokko.

Und das iss nich mehr lange hin ...

----------


## ukv35

Hahaha, sehr geil! Das htte ich fast vergessen, gut das du es sagst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Grrr ... ich glaub es wurde hier schon gesagt, aber diese Hardy-Weinberg Rechenaufgaben SUCKEN.

Erstmal malt man sich halb bld, um die ganze Familie aufs Papier zu bekommen und dann rechnet man sich noch einen Ast ab mit dem ganzen Stammbaumunsinn.


Auch iss mir irgendwie nich immer die Begrndung klar.
Manchmal heit es "dann nehmen wir an, dass q vernachlssigbar klein" ist oder pltzlich iss da ne Mutation da und solcher Unsinn.


Das iss mal die belste ABM ...

----------


## clou9

bin ich der einzige, der in Psycho F2011 vllig versagt hat?  :Big Grin:

----------


## freak1

> bin ich der einzige, der in Psycho F2011 vllig versagt hat?


Psycho war von H08 bis H12 bisher immer das gleiche Ergebnis bei mir mit minimaler Streuung von +/- 2%. Vielleicht einfach schlechter Tag?

----------


## Miss_H

> bin ich der einzige, der in Psycho F2011 vllig versagt hat?


War bei mir aus so. Ich hatte 54% und ansonsten immer ber 70%. Danach habe ich dann auch wieder ber 70% gehabt, also keine Angst!

----------


## Gummibr*

Nachdem ich mich gestern so ber F13 Tag 1 beschwert hab, lief der 2. dann doch besser. Insgesamt passts dann schon.
Aber die Psycho-Fragen sind ja z.T. schon knackig :P

----------


## Miss_H

Tag 1 F 2013 69% Das wrde mir reichen  :Smilie:  Aber komisch war es schon!

----------


## freak1

Ja ich hatte auch das Gefhl irgendwie hatten sie es F13 mit Niere...  :kotzen:

----------


## Kandra

So, F12 lief dann ein bisschen besser wie F13, lustigerweise war mein bestes Fach an Tag 1 Physik mit 75% ^^

----------


## clou9

oh man, ich mach immer mehr konzentrationsfehler  :grrrr....:

----------


## Gesocks

> oh man, ich mach immer mehr konzentrationsfehler


Ich htte gerade fast dazu geraten, konsequent mit Zehnerpotenzen zu rechnen, um Konzentrationsfehler zu vermeiden.......
Also keine Angst, mit meiner ist es auch ziemlich am Ende und wir sind ganz sicher nicht die einzigen. Am Dienstag mit Zettel, Stift und hoffentlich ein bisschen Feuer unterm Arsch wird's _daran_ nicht scheitern!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich htte gerade fast dazu geraten, konsequent mit Zehnerpotenzen zu rechnen, um Konzentrationsfehler zu vermeiden.......
> Also keine Angst, mit meiner ist es auch ziemlich am Ende und wir sind ganz sicher nicht die einzigen. Am Dienstag mit Zettel, Stift und hoffentlich ein bisschen Feuer unterm Arsch wird's _daran_ nicht scheitern!


Bist du dir da zehn hoch eins Prozent sicher?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Sechzig mal zehn hoch minus zwei sicher - mit mehr kann doch eh keiner was anfangen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

> Bist du dir da zehn hoch eins Prozent sicher?


10% sicher ist aber ganz schn pessimistisch oder? ::-winky:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> 10% sicher ist aber ganz schn pessimistisch oder?


10 ist besser als 0.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Oh man, ich will nicht mehr  :grrrr....: . Wiederholen ist sooo tzend, viel schlimmer als kreuzen ...

----------


## clou9

> Oh man, ich will nicht mehr . Wiederholen ist sooo tzend, viel schlimmer als kreuzen ...


ich find kreuzen schlimmer... bin eben fast vorm pc eingepennt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Oh man, ich will nicht mehr . Wiederholen ist sooo tzend, viel schlimmer als kreuzen ...


Was wiederholst du denn noch so ganz kurz davor jetzt?

----------


## Kandra

Grade 78% bei einer 100-Fragen-Kurzprfung, so drfte es nchste Woche auch gerne laufen. 0% in Chemie, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben  :Big Grin:  
Aber die ganz alten Fragen so bis 2003 sind auch teilweise echt pipieinfach, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem, was uns da teilweise vorgesetzt wird...

----------


## clou9

> Grade 78% bei einer 100-Fragen-Kurzprfung, so drfte es nchste Woche auch gerne laufen. 0% in Chemie, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben  
> Aber die ganz alten Fragen so bis 2003 sind auch teilweise echt pipieinfach, nicht zu vergleichen mit dem, was uns da teilweise vorgesetzt wird...


In Chemie kommen doch sogar nur 10 Fragen! noch weniger als physik! tja ich muss dann in meinem physikum nur 295 fragen lsen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wow ... Physik klappt langsam.

Und das alles nur dank dieses "ich gucke mal, dass das was da steht irgendwie mit den Einheiten passt" ... ohne auch nur dass man die geringste Ahnung von dem Sachverhalt hat, kommt man da auf ein richtiges Ergebnis.

Bombastisch.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Was wiederholst du denn noch so ganz kurz davor jetzt?


Naja, das Zeug was ich mir markiert habe oder mal aufgeschrieben habe. Die neueren Fragen habe ich jetzt alle durch (ab 07) und noch weiter zurckkreuzen macht fr mich nicht so viel Sinn. Also versuche ich noch meine Lcken zu schlieen. Klappt aber leider nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Geht mir genauso ...

Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein oder zwei Themen nochmal kurz wiederholen (die zu lange zurckliegen).
Naja, stattdessen wiederhol ich nur nochmal das, was unbedingt notwendig ist.



T MINUS 1.

----------


## clou9

geht mir auch so... ich hab schon ein paar wiederholungsthemen auf dienstag verschoben, anders gehts einfach nicht

----------


## Kandra

So, heute H12 als letzte Generalprobe auf Papier. 
Bleistifte und Radiergummi kriegen wir in der Prfung gestellt oder?

----------


## Miss_H

> So, heute H12 als letzte Generalprobe auf Papier. 
> Bleistifte und Radiergummi kriegen wir in der Prfung gestellt oder?


Ich glaube das sind so Druckbleistifte mit einem "Radiergummi" hinten. Ich meine das steht aber auch in diesem tollen Heftchen ;) 
Lass dich nicht von den Anatomiefragen irritieren, die sind etwas komisch ;)

----------


## Kandra

> Ich glaube das sind so Druckbleistifte mit einem "Radiergummi" hinten. Ich meine das steht aber auch in diesem tollen Heftchen ;) 
> Lass dich nicht von den Anatomiefragen irritieren, die sind etwas komisch ;)


In "meinem" Heftchen steht nur was von "ggfls das fr die Prfungsbearbeitung erforderliche Schreibmaterial" ^^ 

Oh na toll, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ^^

----------


## Miss_H

Ich glaube bei so einem Vorbereitungsseminar hat einer erzhlt, dass man Schreibmaterial bekommt. Kannst ja zur Not noch einen Bleistift einstecken ;) 

So jetzt kommt F13 Tag2, mal schauen wie es luft.

----------


## clou9

habt ihr auch das gefhl, dass die examen im frhjahr generell immer irgendwie etwas schwerer sind?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Physik ... H2012 - 1.6.

Ohne Worte.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> habt ihr auch das gefhl, dass die examen im frhjahr generell immer irgendwie etwas schwerer sind?


wre doch gut  :Grinnnss!: . Bei mir ist es aber eher ausgeglichen, wrde ich sagen.

----------


## freak1

> Physik ... H2012 - 1.6.
> 
> Ohne Worte.


Meinst du damit Frage 6? Die war noch einfach in dem Examen mgh=0.5mv ;)

----------


## Kyutrexx

Nein, ich meine die Frage mit dem Eishockey Puck, wo schon alleine der Text ewig lang ist und etliche Werte gegeben sind - wovon man am Ende aber nur drei braucht.

----------


## freak1

Achso ja die, die find ich immer noch besser als die ganzen Mll Fragen zu Niere in H12 oder Ana in H12. H12 war das beschissenste Physikum seit 03/08!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ja ... da iss ganz schn viel ziemlich dreckiger Mll bei.

H2012 - 1.8 iss auch nich besser.
Diese stndige Umrechnerei iss pure Beschftigungstherapie und nervt ganz gewaltig.


Ich berleg mir echt, ob ich mir solche Aufgaben in der Prfung dann gebe.
Teilweise kritzel ich hier ne halbe Seite voll und rechne um wie bekloppt und das dauert auch gerne mal 5 Minuten fr so ne Aufgabe.

Denke mal, wenn da dann solche Aufgaben auftauchen, rate ich einfach und weiter gehts.


Hab auch hier bei unseren brockenharten Chemie- und Biochemieklausuren immer mal wieder Aufgaben einfach weggelasen, weil ich gesehen hab, dass die zu viel Zeit kosten - und mich dann denen zugewandt, die machbarer waren.

----------


## sun.flower

> habt ihr auch das gefhl, dass die examen im frhjahr generell immer irgendwie etwas schwerer sind?


noch eine Erklrung fr die 10% hhere Durchfallquote... macht Mut  ::-oopss:

----------


## NoraFiona

> Ja ... da iss ganz schn viel ziemlich dreckiger Mll bei.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich berleg mir echt, ob ich mir solche Aufgaben in der Prfung dann gebe.
> Teilweise kritzel ich hier ne halbe Seite voll und rechne um wie bekloppt und das dauert auch gerne mal 5 Minuten fr so ne Aufgabe.


Definitiv... So mach ich das bei den meisten wenn ich schon von Anfang an merke dass ich kein Plan habe.. Kreuze dann erstmal C, markier mir die Frage und wenn ich am Ende noch Zeit hab denke ich drber nach

Verrechne mich zu 90% sowieso irgendwo und dann is das Ergebnis falsch...



Wisst zufllig ihr ob Textmarker erlaubt sind?
Hab jetzt schon verschiedenes gehrt^^

----------


## Kyutrexx

Arrr ... ich kann mich ber die Physikaufgaben nur aufregen.

Es ist natrlich ohne Taschenrechner ohne weiteres mglich 6,2 * 0,94 im Kopf zu rechnen. Oder 291 / 310.


Ich frag mich echt, wer den Aufgabenerstellern ins Hirn gesch*ssen hat ...

----------


## freak1

Wenn du wirklich 0.94*6.2 raus hast, hast du dich verrechnet. Da kommen immer Sachen raus die man rechnen kann, oder die Werte sind angegeben (z.b. 10^0.3).

----------


## Miss_H

Also schriftlich Multipilzieren ist jetzt nicht so schwierig. Und hufig kommt man mit ungefhren Werten auch hin. Soll heien 291/310 ungefhr 1 ein bisschen drunter. 6,2*0,94 ungefhr 6,2 ein bisschen drunter. Damit sollte du dann schon dir richtige Lsung finden. 

Textmarker sind denke ich nicht erlaubt. Ich glaube man bekommt einen Druckbleistift mit Radiergummi am Ende und das war's.

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen Frhjahr und Herbst. Auch F13 Tag2 mit 71% ist so wie immer. 
Ich hoffe es klappt am Dienstag und Mittwoch auch so gut und mein Rateglck lsst mich nicht im Stich.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Nein hab ich nicht.
Das sind die Zahlen aus dem Kommentar!

Von alleine hab ich das gar nicht hinbekommen die blde Aufgabe zu rechnen.

Damit man hier zur richtigen Lsung kam, musste man (im Kopf!) ...

6,2 * 291 / 310 rechnen und das ist 6,2 * 0,94 ... dann kam man auf das richtige Ergebnis.



Ist Aufgabe H2012 - 1.9.
Die mglichen Lsungen sind 3,1 L, 5,8 L, 6,2 L, 6,6 L und 12,7 L.

Wenn du rundest bist du in dem Bereich bei 5,8, 6,2 und 6,6 und runden fhrt zum falschen Ergebnis.

----------


## Tylkar

wenn du aber schon zu dem 6,2 * 291/310 gekommen bist, kommst du mit runden und den Antwortmglichkeiten aber sehr wohl auf das richtige Ergebnis.

Ohne nachzurechen, 291/310 muss etwas weniger sein als 1, mutipliziert mit 6,2 muss das ETWAS weniger sein als 6,2 und von den Antwortmglichkeiten sind nur 2 unter 6,2. Der unterste Wert ist aber unrealistisch weil er zu weit darunter liegt? 
Wie du mit Runden auf 6,6 kommst musst du mir aber nochmal erklren?

Ich muss aber zugeben, das ich die Aufgabe auch falsch gelst habe, wiel ich es verrafft habe die Temperatur in Kelvin umzurechnen (dann kommt brigens 3,1 raus  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja ... in jedem Falle einfach nur mieses Zeug, das unntigen zustzlichen Druck erzeugt und rein gar nichts mit Kenntnissen und Fertigkeiten zu tun hat.

----------


## Miss_H

Ich kann mich da nur Tylkar anschlieen, man kommt mit Runden auf die richtige Antwort. 
Natrlich ist es ein bisschen unntig, aber wenn es immer nur kurze Fragen ohne Rechnung sind, dann bist du halt nach 1,5 Stunden durch. Und schtzen kann man im Leben immer gebrauchen oder halt du dir bei einer REA auch erst das Metronom aus dem Arztzimmer um im richtigen Takt zu drcken?

----------


## freak1

Vorallem bei der Aufgabe war garantiert nicht erwartet das du es genau ausrechnest. Du musst wissen das hhere Temperatur = greres Volumen. Der Krper ist ungf. 37C, also wie viel Volumen sind es bei 18C? Und dann wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen K und C ist und dann war die Aufgabe gelst...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Naja ...
Solche Prfungen dieser Art haben nun wirklich nischt mit dem richtigen Leben zu tun - oder der spteren Ttigkeit.

Egal ...
Mich kotzen solche Aufgaben einfach nur an, weil es total sinnlose Beschftigungstherapie ist.


Wenigstens pendelt sich Physik jetzt mal langsam so um die 60 bis 70% ein.
Nach dem tausensten Durchlauf quasi ^^.

----------


## Miss_H

Also wirklich diese Prfung hat so gar nichts mit dem richten Leben zu tun und man kann es spter auch so gar nicht gebrauchen... Wozu lerne ich nochmal dies komischen Azidose und Alkalosen? Wieso muss ich lernen, dass Insulinmangel zu einem hohen Kaliumspiegel fhrt? Und wofr lerne ich eigentlich was ein Antibiotikum macht? Hat alles berhaupt nichts mit dem spteren Beruf zu tun...

----------


## freak1

Tut mir aber du laberst einfach nur viel Sch**e Kyutrexx. Es gibt Dinge (vor allem in Anatomie) die man jetzt nicht unbedingt braucht, aber einschtzen knnen was Volumina angeht ist bestimmt nicht schlecht spter.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Es geht nicht darum, was man braucht oder nicht braucht.
Richtig lesen, ich hab geschrieben ...



> Solche Prfungen dieser Art haben nun wirklich nischt mit dem richtigen Leben zu tun - oder der spteren Ttigkeit.


Vom Prfungsinhalt ist da kein Wort erwhnt.

Spter steht jedenfalls niemand vor einem und gibt 5 Lsungsmglichkeiten vor.
Der Typ, der gerade eins ber den Schdel bekommen hat, lsst dich auch nicht ausrechnen, mit welcher Kraft das passiert ist.

Das PrfungsFORMAT ist einfach total unsinnig.

Allerdings ist auch extrem viel Zeug dabei, das man hchstens in der Grundlagenforschung braucht.


Was aber noch viel wichtiger ist:
Das, was wir brauchen lernen wir ALLES nochmal.

Das 3. Studienjahr iss die "Vorklinik der Klinik" mit Fchern wie Mikrobiologie, Klinischer Chemie und Radiologie (a.k.a. angewandte Anatomie).


Diese ganze Prfung ist von zweifelhaftem didaktischen Wert.

Nichts gegen ...
a) sinnvolle Prfungen
b) an der richtigen Stelle
c) die auf didaktisch sinnvolle Weise
d) das richtige abprfen.


Naja ... ihr drft euch gerne darber freuen das Physikum zu schreiben  :hmmm...: , fr mich iss das nur ne total sinnlose Angelegenheit.
Ich hab auch schon andere Prfungen in meinem Leben geschrieben, die durchaus ihre Existenzberechtigung hatten.

Was wir hier machen ist jedoch vllig fr den Arsch.
Auch hat das rein gar nichts mit wissenschaftlichem Arbeiten zu tun, was jedenfalls mein persnlicher Anspruch ans Studium ist.


Den muss ja niemand teilen.


Anyway ... IMPP forever.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Das PrfungsFORMAT ist einfach total unsinnig.
> Allerdings ist auch extrem viel Zeug dabei, das man hchstens in der Grundlagenforschung braucht.


Welches Format einer bundeseinheitlichen schriftlichen Prfung (die maschinell auswertbar sein sollte) schwebt dir da vor?
Mann muss halt mal sagen, im Hinblick auf Noten-Verteilungen, dass die das vom IMPP wesentlich besser hinkriegen als jede Uni, wo es entweder sehr gute Klausuren oder sehr schlechte gibt....




> Ich hab auch schon andere Prfungen in meinem Leben geschrieben, die durchaus ihre Existenzberechtigung hatten.


Und da ist es wieder dein tolles Ich-bin-lter-hab-schon-viel-mehr-erlebt-und-wei-alles-besser-Argument und das kommt halt nicht bei Jedem an.
Ich drcke schonmal jedem Prfling diese Woche die Daumen, aber bei Kyutrexx mach ich ne Ausnahme.... nachdem er ja schon Prferglck im mndlichen hat.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Keine maschinell auswertbare Prfung?
Sondern ne richtige ... wie in anderen Studiengngen auch.
Naja ... 

Was die mndlichen Prfer angeht: nix mit Glck.
Das ist ne ... nunja ... mehr als ungnstige Zusammensetzung.

Natrlich hab ich mich anfangs erstmal gefreut. Weil ich die Zeile mit den "stellvertretenden Prfern" gelesen hab.
Als ich dann an die richtige Stellen gesehen hab wars aus mit der Freude.

Nunja, gibt ja im Frhjahr und Herbst nchsten Jahres noch Gelegenheit.

MUUUAH.

----------


## Kandra

> Keine maschinell auswertbare Prfung?
> Sondern ne richtige ... wie in anderen Studiengngen auch.
> Naja ...


So wie in Jura? Wo man dann 9 Monate aufs Ergebnis warten darf? Ne danke, da ist mir eine maschinell auswertbare Prfung um einiges lieber..

----------


## freak1

Das was du mchtest Kyutrexx bieten viele der Unis als Modellstudiengang an. Wen ich sehe wie problemlos ich mich durch jede Klausur der Vorklinik Faulenzen konnte (1-2 Tage Vorbereitung max. die ersten 3 Semester), ohne irgendwas wirklich verstanden zu haben (Physio ausgenommen), dann bin ich froh das es sowas wie das Physikum gibt, als Sieb.

Wir lernen spter alles nochmal? Ja aber nur Hppchenweise. Jetzt muss man die Grundlagen im Zusammenhang verstanden haben (sollte man jedenfalls), spter werden die gerade relevanten Sachen nochmal wiederholt. Gbe es kein Physikum gbe es wieder nur so ein Hppchen lernen und wenn der Patient spter auch nur 0.1% vom Lehrbuchfall abweicht ist essig.

Freu mich wenn Mittwoch endlich das schriftliche weg ist und hoffe das ich so in der Mitte der mndlichen Prfungen liege, hoffentlich mit guten Prfern (vor allem Anatomie ist mir wichtig, Biochemie luft bei jedem und in Physio darf es auch Darth Vader sein) - hab die letzten 2 Wochen eh nur Serien geguckt (Burn Notice 7 Staffeln und gestern/heute Band of Brothers.  :Grinnnss!: ), wird Zeit fr die Klinik! ^^

----------


## Gummibr*

> 1-2 Tage Vorbereitung max. die ersten 3 Semester), ohne irgendwas wirklich verstanden zu haben


Respekt ;)

kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist in Physik C gar nicht mehr soo oft die richtige Antwort?

----------


## Laelya

> Das 3. Studienjahr iss die "Vorklinik der Klinik" mit Fchern wie Mikrobiologie, Klinischer Chemie und Radiologie (a.k.a. angewandte Anatomie).


Und das weit du, weil du schon in der Klinik bist und weil das alle Universitten gleich machen?




> Diese ganze Prfung ist von zweifelhaftem didaktischen Wert.
> 
> Nichts gegen ...
> a) sinnvolle Prfungen
> b) an der richtigen Stelle
> c) die auf didaktisch sinnvolle Weise
> d) das richtige abprfen.


Eine Prfung soll keinen didaktischen Wert haben. Du sollst nicht in einer Prfung noch Lerninhalte verstehen oder sogar lernen, sondern eine Prfung soll abprfen.
Das MC-Format ist dafr sehr wohl geeignet, wie einige viele Studien seit 1985 belegen. (Da du so gerne Studien liest, solltest du dich mal mit Haladyna beschftigen)




> Naja ... ihr drft euch gerne darber freuen das Physikum zu schreiben , fr mich iss das nur ne total sinnlose Angelegenheit.
> Ich hab auch schon andere Prfungen in meinem Leben geschrieben, die durchaus ihre Existenzberechtigung hatten.


Ja, ja, du bist der tollste und beste berhaupt und sowieso.
Es ist vollkommen sinnlos darauf hin zu weisen, wie viele Prfungen du geschrieben hast.
Du bist nicht derjenige, der die bersicht oder den Wissensstand hat zu entscheiden, ob eine Prfung eine Existenzberechtigung hat. Du bist nur ein kleiner Student, der wie viele andere, vom IMPP angenervt ist. Sag das doch einfach gerade hinaus, anstatt dich hinter Pseudointellektualitt und -Wissen zu verstecken...

----------


## Miss_H

Und bitte behaupt NIE NIE wieder, dass andere Studiengnge sinnvoller prfen. Das ist nmlich totaler Quatsch. Wenn du eine Prfung machen willst, die 4 komplette Semester abdenkt und nicht nur Teilbereiche daraus, dann muss diese mindesten 2 Wochen gehen, dann hast du eine Chance viele der gelernten Themen abzufragen. 
Du findest das IMPP scheie ist okay, aber indem du behauptest, dass die Prfung Mist, machst du es dir zu leicht.

----------


## Gesocks

An einem unschweren rechnerischen Problem eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu kristallisieren (zur Erinnerung: V = 6,2 l * 290/310) ist einfach mal vlliger Bullshit; da htte ich mich als Siebtklssler schwer verarscht gefhlt. Das ist dein hchstpersnliches Versagen auf berschaubarer Ebene.

Rudiger Zyklusmist! Da ist gar nichts hngengeblieben.




> [...] kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist in Physik C gar nicht mehr soo oft die richtige Antwort?


Sehr geil!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

Also wenn ich in Physik echt gar keinen Plan haben werde und mir keine sinnvolle Formel zum Rechnen einfllt, dann kreuze ich einfach D an. Das soll man wohl nehmen wenn man keine Ahnung hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist in Physik C gar nicht mehr soo oft die richtige Antwort?


Neee ...

Beim Medi Learn Kreuzseminar haben sie gesagt, D ist statistisch die hufigste Antwort  :Big Grin: .


Edit: LOL. Waren wo alle bei den ML Kreuzseminaren ^^.

----------


## Kandra

So, H12 mit 69% beendet. Mit der 4 habe ich mich mittlerweile abgefunden, was will man unter den Bedingungen auch erwarten...immerhin bin ich mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass ich zumindest bestehen werde und den ganzen Mist nicht in einem halben Jahr noch mal durchmachen muss.

----------


## Miss_H

So weit weg ist 69% ja nicht von der 3  :Smilie:  Eigentlich will ich es nur bestehen, aber eine 3 wre schon klasse.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Na ihr werdet das schon machen.


Bei mir bin ich mir da noch nich so sicher.
Hab das Gefhl, hier mehr Flickschusterei als alles andere zu betreiben ...

So 3 Wochen mehr Zeit wren praktisch  :Big Grin: .

----------


## clou9

oh man, f2013 physio ... ganz schn demotivierend ^^

----------


## Kandra

> Lass dich nicht von den Anatomiefragen irritieren, die sind etwas komisch ;)


Am  besten fand ich die Frage nach der Lamina perpendicularis des Os ethmoidale, da hatte ich noch nie was von gehrt xP

----------


## ukv35

1.132 Mit welchem Primerpaar kann der grau markierte Bereich der DNA analog der Schemazeichnung in einer Polymerasekettenreaktion (PCR) amplifiziert werden?

Examen F12. Kann mir da bitte jemand erklren warum die Antwort D und nicht C ist? Ich verstehe das nicht, normal wird doch von 5' nach 3' synthetisiert.

----------


## Miss_H

Es wird von 5' zu 3' synthetisiert, aber die Leserichtung ist immer 3' zu 5'. 
Hier ist auch ein Bild, welches dir das nochmal verdeutlichen sollte: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...enreaktion.svg

----------


## ukv35

Ach so, oh man, ja logisch...bescheuert  :grrrr....:  mein Kopf ist nur noch Brei glaub ich.

----------


## ukv35

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hab irgendwie mit jeder Frage die ich kreuze das Gefhl, dass dafr an anderer Stelle im Gehirn ne Synapse gelst wird und je mehr ich kreuze, ich desto weniger wei.

----------


## ukv35

Jo, ich hab auch das Gefhl, dass ich andauernd wieder alles vergesse...aber man kann ja nicht alles gleichzeitig wiederholen. Ich hab langsam echt groe Angst...ich hoffe der Anti-Stress-Tee hilft  :grrrr....:

----------


## elastic

ich hab das Wochenende nscht angefasst, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Medizin zu tun hat ;D

sooo Jungs uns Mdels.... in weniger als 25h haben wir die ersten Kreuzchen schon gesetzt!

----------


## Kandra

So, heute Endspurt  :Smilie:  Gehe grade H12 nochmal durch, will dann noch ein bisschen Physik kreuzen und heute Nachmittag fahre ich dann in den Supermarkt und decke mich mit allem ein, was ich die nchsten Tage so brauche.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ich hab das Wochenende nscht angefasst, was auch nur im entferntesten mit Medizin zu tun hat ;D


Krass o.O

----------


## elastic

> Krass o.O


was  :Big Grin: ?
die letzten Tage vorher bringen nix mehr... die Grundlage wurde die Wochen vorher gelegt^^

----------


## clou9

boa ich idiot... heute meine mndlichen prfer erfahren und es sieht wirklich beschissen aus  :grrrr....:  jetzt darf ich mich von dem mist nicht ablenken lassen  :Traurig:

----------


## elastic

ich knnte auch ab heute meine Prfer nachschauen gehen... genau aus dem Grund mach ich es nicht  :Big Grin:  erst am Mittwoch! damit ich nicht durchdrehe.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> was ?
> die letzten Tage vorher bringen nix mehr... die Grundlage wurde die Wochen vorher gelegt^^


Naja, kommt auf den Lerntyp an.
In Panik lernen bringt nix, das stimmt.

Bei mir bringt am Tag vorher nochmal was machen zum Glck was.
Allerdings auch immer nur, wenn ich genug penne, damit das auch haften bleibt ^^.

Heute gibts daher nochmal ein paar Physikaufgaben, etwas Anatomie und vergleichsweise viel Physio und Biochemie.

Morgen dann nochmal ganz viele Anatomie, ein bisschen Bio und etwas Sozi.


Und Nudeln.
Die machen glcklich  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen: 
Ist die Synthese von Serotonin wirklich VitC-abhngig (steht so in einem Medi-Learn Heft)? Ich finde dazu aber nur, dass der erste Schritt Tetrahydrobiopterin-, der zweite PALP-abhngig ist.

----------


## Miss_H

Scheint wohl nicht richtig zu sein. In der Dualen Reihe konnte ich nichts dazu finden.

----------


## Merle0711

Die Hydroxylierung von Tryptophan zu 5-Hydroxytryptophan ist Vitamin-C-abhngig, aus 5-Hydroxytryptophan entsteht Serotonin.
Steht in dem dicken Physikumsbuch mit Ampelmnnchen.
Nicht dass ich das wirklich wsste  :hmmm...:  aber es gab dazu tatschlich auch eine Frage. weis leider nicht mehr in welchem examen

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Danke, dass du/ihr nachgeschaut habt  :Grinnnss!: . Ich war nur etwas verwirrt, weil das an 2 Stellen in den Medi-Learns aufgetaucht ist und in unseren Vorlesungsskripten was anderes steht.

----------


## wev65

Also bei mir steht, dass die Synthese von tryptophan zu 5 hydroxytryptophan durch tryptophanhydroxylase entsteht mit Tetrahydrobiopterin als Cofaktor! :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Im dicken Lffler steht auch nichts dazu.

Allerdings scheint es da ganz aktuelle Forschung zu geben, u.a. hier: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23106783.
=> AA (ascorbid acid) deficiency was accompanied by decreased blood glucose levels, oxidative damage to lipids and proteins in the cortex, and decreases in dopamine and serotonin metabolites in both the cortex and striatum.

Von einem kausalen Zusammenhang ist da allerdings keine Rede.


Ich hre das auch zum ersten Mal, dass Vit. C daran beteiligt sein soll.


Allerdings ...
Wenn man mal googelt, findet man Unmengen an uerst fragwrdigen Seiten, die die Behauptung aufstellen, das wre so.

----------


## Gesocks

Man munkelt, die Tryptophanhydroxylase nutze Vitamin C als Kofaktor, sicher sagen will das aber keiner. Laut Google Books steht's auch in der Dualen Reihe einmal am Rand (dritte Auflage, S. 302), da wrde ich aber nichts drauf geben.

"Probe-Frhaufstehen" hat heute ganz fabelhaft geklappt.......

----------


## clou9

puh ich glaub ich werd heute nur noch ganz wenig machen!

----------


## Anatom90

Bei mir ist auch nicht mehr viel zu holen...
geh nochmal die Falschfragen in BC durch, dann eine letzte Generalprobe! vielleicht noch etwas in die meid-learns Physio reinschnuppern, aber mehr auch nicht... Keine Ahnung wie es wird...Hoffen wir das Beste :Traurig:

----------


## Miss_H

> Bei mir ist auch nicht mehr viel zu holen...


Wenn man so um die 80% wie du kreuzt, dann ist da natrlich nicht mehr viel in einem Tag zu holen. Und von uns hat keiner eine Ahnung wie es wird. Vielleicht hat man Glck, vielleicht auch nicht.

----------


## elastic

wir haben Glck!
Was denn sonst!?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wir werden das Ding rocken! 
Aber sowas von!


Was nehmt ihr euch eigentlich so zu essen und zu trinken mit?

4 Stunden sind ne lange Zeit.


Hab hier eine Bifi Roll extra large, ein Carazza, Corny, n Knoppers und schmier mir dann noch Stullen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> 4 Stunden sind ne lange Zeit.


Also ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich mir die vollen 4h geben soll. Vor allem nicht am 2. Tag. Ich habe nmlich keine Lust 1-2h einfach nur rumzusitzen. Oft ndere ich dann nur noch Aufgaben von richtig zu falsch.

----------


## Kandra

Ich werd nacher auch noch einkaufen gehen. Angedacht sind auf jeden Fall Gummibrchen, Traubenzucker, Milchbrtchen und ich werd mir noch nen Energydrink einpacken. Hauptgetrnk wird allerdings Apfelschorle, der Energydrink dient nur als Placebo falls ich nen Durchhnger habe ^^ Glaube aber eh nicht, dass ich das alles brauche, bin im Schnitt eh nach 2,5h fertig mit den 160 Fragen.

----------


## elastic

macht ihr auch alle Examensservice?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> macht ihr auch alle Examensservice?


Was iss das?

Schreibt da jemand anderer gegen Bezahlung meine Prfung?  :Big Grin:

----------


## M!coud

> Hab hier eine Bifi Roll extra large, ein Carazza, Corny, n Knoppers und schmier mir dann noch Stullen.


Altobelli, gut, dass ich nicht neben dir sitze... Wobei man die Bifi sicher quer durch den Hrsaal riechen wird... :kotzen:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Altobelli, gut, dass ich nicht neben dir sitze... Wobei man die Bifi sicher quer durch den Hrsaal riechen wird...


Nichts gegen das dezente, zarte Aroma dieses verlockenden Stckes Metzgereikunst!  :Big Grin: 

Auerdem sttigt das Zeug wie bolle, weil es wie ein Stein im Magen liegt ^^.

----------


## elastic

hab ein zweites mal F13 komplett gemacht... erstes mal 75%, zweites mal 89%.
Hauptsache bisschen aus Fehlern gelernt.

----------


## Kandra

> macht ihr auch alle Examensservice?


Eigentlich will ich's nach dem ersten Tag nicht wissen, aber ich schtze, ich werde doch zu neugierig sein...

----------


## elastic

http://physikum.will.be.defeated.aninote.com/

----------


## ukv35

Ah schn, da hab ich gerade zum ersten Mal (20 Fragen) Physik gekreuzt und bin auf 60% gekommen...was will man mehr. Wre schn wenn es dann morgen auch so leicht wird  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> http://physikum.will.be.defeated.aninote.com/


LOOOL.
Sehr schn.

Ach, wenn alle Stricke reien einfach folgendes machen.

Aufs Klo gehen.
Eine Minute spter zurck kommen.
Den Kontrollbogen nehmen und sagen: "da ist kein Papier mehr da".

----------


## Kyutrexx

So, Physik iss durch.
Nochmal schn n bissel gekreuzt.

Jetzt noch n paar Mischsitzungen mit Physio und BC Fragen und dann kann morgen das Unheil beginnen ...

----------


## Gummibr*

Sollte ich mir Sorgen machen, wenn ich einfache Alltagsgegenstnde wie z.B. ne Semmel nicht mehr korrekt benenne?  :Big Grin: 
Zeit, dass das alles hier vorbei is.. :P

----------


## Miss_H

Nee ist kein Problem, andere Mensch nennen es auch Brtchen, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen, das ist ganz normal  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gummibr*

Ja aber ich sag heut beim Bcker Breze dazu. Und wiederhol das auf Nachfrage auch noch bis mir der Fehler schlielich auffllt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Beim meinem Lieblingsbcker gibt's einen lteren Herren, der sich immer mit allerfeinstem Hamburgisch ein paar "Teichstgge" bestellt  :Grinnnss!:  "Denn nehm' ich man so'n brraunes Teichstgg mit den - was sind'n das doa fr Krners drrauf? ..."  :Grinnnss!: 

Und die Essensfrage finde ich gar nicht mal so unerheblich  :Grinnnss!:  :
Ich werd' mir morgen und bermorgen jeweils mit ordentlich Espresso ein paar Bananen reinsplen. Danach habe ich im Verdacht, bekocht zu werden. Fr die Prfungszeit gibt's eine Viggo und G40.

Examensservice mach' ich nicht. Ich geh' mangels Vorbereitung davon aus, dass es mindestens sauknapp wird; als Einschtzung muss das und der Eindruck morgen Mittag reichen.

----------


## Kandra

So, nachdem ich mittlerweile aus absolutem Konzentrationsmangel nur noch Bldsinn ankreuze, sind die aktuellen Physio-Fragen die letzten die ich heute kreuzen werde. Danach fahre ich einkaufen, koche mir heute Abend was leckeres und gehe frh ins Bett. Morgen klingelt der Wecker ja schon um halb sechs  ::-oopss:

----------


## Gummibr*

Um halb 6? Fangt ihr denn so frh an? Oder musst du nur ziemlich weit zum Prfungsort fahren?

----------


## Kandra

> Um halb 6? Fangt ihr denn so frh an? Oder musst du nur ziemlich weit zum Prfungsort fahren?


9 Uhr gehts los, ich wre gerne schon gegen 8 Uhr da, weil ich noch nie vor Ort war und keine Lust habe in Stress zu kommen und auerdem den ffentlichen Vekehrsmitteln in Mnchen, allen voran der S-Bahn, nur so weit traue wie ich spucken kann (und das ist nicht weit!). Los muss ich dann also gegen halb sieben, brauche ein bisschen weniger wie 1,5h zum Prfungsort.

----------


## Gummibr*

Oha, na dann drck ich dir die Daumen, dass das morgen trotzdem ganz stressfrei abluft ;)

----------


## Merle0711

:bhh: Examenonline hat sich soeben verabschiedet-es sagt gar nichts mehr :Grinnnss!:

----------


## elastic

weier Bildschirm -.-

----------


## Merle0711

:Friedenstaube:  weis ist die farbe des friedens-ein friedensangebot des impp?!!

----------


## tuerklinke1993

der nervse darm hat angefangen...man ich fhl mich wie son lamm was zur schlachtbank gefhrt wird...ich hoffe der terror hat bald  ein ende so langsam werd ich echt kirre, hinterher kommen noch die mnner in den weien kitteln und holen mich ab...

----------


## Kandra

Ok, dann kreuz ich halt nur 50 statt 100 Physio Fragen als Endspurt...

----------


## Kyutrexx

YEEEAH ... es geht wieder.

Zum Glck hab ich die letzte 3/4 h gepennt und von dem Ausfall nix mitbekommen ^^.

----------


## elastic

jeeeee, examen online will mir keine Falschfragen zusammenstellen... es hngt nur -.-

----------


## Miss_H

Ist ja total ruhig hier...

----------


## Gesocks

Ich pack' grad noch ganz meditativ die fleckige Schiesser-Feinripp-Lernwsche der letzten Zeit in die Waschmaschine...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich kreuze noch ...

(nein, hab keinen an der Waffel ... wobei ... doch ... ist grad ziemlich waffelig im Oberstbchen ^^)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich pack' grad noch ganz meditativ die fleckige Schiesser-Feinripp-Lernwsche der letzten Zeit in die Waschmaschine...


Danke fr diese bunte Bild in meinem Kopf, vielleicht solltest du die Buxen noch nicht waschen und morgen/bermorgen nochmal als Glcksbringer tragen?

----------


## Kandra

Ich hab einen lecker Sptzle-Auflauf im Ofen  :Smilie:  War auch gerade noch bei der Bank um Geld fr ein Taxi dabei zu haben. Sicher ist sicher ^^ 
Jetzt wird dann gegessen, noch eine Serie geguckt und dann gehts ab ins Bett.

Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg in den nchsten 2 Tagen und ich will hier nur positives lesen!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich wnsche euch super viel Glck fr morgen und bermorgen!!!!

----------


## Gesocks

Danke Naddl!  :Grinnnss!: 

EDIT:
Und allen anderen selbstverstndlich auch viel Erfolg, Glck usw.!!



> Danke fr diese bunte Bild in meinem Kopf, vielleicht solltest du die Buxen noch nicht waschen und morgen/bermorgen nochmal als Glcksbringer tragen?


Nene - nicht ntig, deshalb isses ja die Lernwsche - Prfungswsche wird sowieso nicht gewaschen.

So, mal gucken, ob der Trsteher mich morgen reinlsst; mein Ladungsschreiben habe ich mal in einem Anflug geistiger Umnachtung dem Mll anvertraut...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich wnsche euch auch allen viel Erfolg fr morgen und bermorgen! Fr die Lernerei der letzten Wochen werden wir hoffentlich alle belohnt. Auerdem bin ich mir sicher, dass das IMPP diesmal sehr nett zu uns ist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

also leute viel erfolg! konzentrieren, kreuzen, bestehen !

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Ich wnsche euch auch allen viel Erfolg fr morgen und bermorgen! Fr die Lernerei der letzten Wochen werden wir hoffentlich alle belohnt.


Mit Keksen?  :Big Grin: 


Uns allen viel Glck morgen!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Viel Erfolg und das ntige Quentchen Glck!

----------


## ukv35

So, fr heute fertig gekreuzt, jetzt noch mal BC wiederholen 😁

Ich wnsche euch auch viel Glck, Erfolg, saubere Unterwsche und was ihr noch so alles braucht zum bestehen 😋

----------


## elastic

toi toi toi  :Top:

----------


## maniac89

Viel Glck an alle!  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

Ich wnsche allen viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass wir es alle schaffen  :Smilie:

----------


## Gummibr*

Viel Glck allen!! Auf dass der Spuk bald ein Ende hat  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pesanserinus

Ich wnsche euch allen viel Erfolg und Konzentration. Bald seht ihr das Licht am Ende des Physikums-Tunnels (das sind die Deckenlampen der Klinikflure)!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Euch allen morgen und bermorgen ganz ganz viel Erfolg und das ntige Quentchen Glck. Die erste Intuition ist meist richtig und ihr werdet das natrlich alle rocken!!!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

......ich glaube dieses Mal wird das schwerste Physikum aller Zeiten*












*so wie jedes Halbjahr

----------


## ukv35

Ich bin fix und fertig  :grrrr....:

----------


## Unregistriert

supereasy wars

----------


## Miss_H

Wie lief es bei euch? Ich kann es gar nicht wirklich einschtzen, es gab sehr wenige Altfragen, aber insgesamt war es okay. Hoffentlich reicht das...

----------


## Gummibr*

Ich kanns irgendwie berhaupt nicht einschtzen. Finde auch, dass sich nicht so viel wiederholt hat.
War teilweise ziemlich ratlos..
Aber ich trste mich damit, dass ichs bei Generalproben auch nie einschtzen konnte..

----------


## elastic

Biochemie war ja mal total anders als bisher!

----------


## Kandra

Vom Gefhl her liefs schlecht, die Statistik sagt allerdings was anderes. Mal abwarten.

----------


## Gummibr*

Hast du deine Antworten wohl schon im Prognosetool eingegeben?

----------


## Kandra

Jup, ich bin einfach viel zu neugierig um bis morgen zu warten! Ausserdem wollte ich es wissen. Und im Endeffekt wars gut so, bei 1500 Leuten die bisher die Antworten eingegeben haben, kann man denke ich schon recht sicher eine Tendenz sehen und so gehe ich morgen mit einem guten Gefhl in die letzte Runde.

----------


## elastic

oleeeg die Statistik zeigt ja mal belst was geiles an  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

War recht themenlastig wie ich finde ... Niere / Sure-Basen Haushalt, Auge / Optik und Immunzeugs.
Naja, nicht unbedingt die schnsten Themen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also bei mir ist es auch ziemlich gut gelaufen. Wenn das morgen auch so ist, wre ich super zufrieden  :Grinnnss!: . Waren aber schon teilweise sehr spezielle Fragen dabei. Nur Physik fand ich diesmal echt ziemlich einfach, dafr habe ich in Chemie echt geloost. War sonst immer andersherum. 
Lustig fand ich auch, dass die Hydroxylierung von Trypotophan dran kam, was ich ja hier noch vor 2 Tagen gefragt habe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

Ja deswegen hab ich den Punkt auch bekommen.  :Big Grin:  Fand es schade das Chemie dieses mal so schwer war und Physik so einfach, hab entsprechend die Punkte in Chemie verloren... Aber mal ehrlich, die Elektronenkonfiguration war ja wohl *etwas* bertrieben.

----------


## Kyutrexx

Das mit der Elektronenkonfiguration war total simpel ;).
Hab auch erstmal n Schock bekommen ...

Du musstest aber nur nach der Reihenfolge gucken: s, sp, spd ... da gab es nur zwei, wo das berhaupt stimmte und bei einem von denen waren total verkorkste Zahlen.

Ich denk bei der E-Konfiguration immer nur "SPD" ... wr mir das nich eingefallen, htt ich geraten ^^.

Chemie lief sehr gut bei mir, an Physik hab ich Unmengen an Zeit verballert.
Biochemie war auch i.O. und der ganze Neurokram auch.

Beim Sure-Base-Haushalt hatte ich ziemlich zu kmpfen.
Naja ... mal schauen.


Die Hmoglobin-Fragen sind wahrscheinlich alle falsch bei mir ... ich konnte mich pltzlich nicht mehr an sowas simples wie den Normwert erinnern o.O

----------


## Gesocks

Die Nebenfcher waren ziemlich easypeasy - der Rest so lala...
Ich kann's nicht recht einschtzen, will ich jetzt auch erstmal nicht. Tendentiell eher nicht so geil; knnte sich durchaus jenseits der 60 % abspielen. Aber fair war's gewesen, muss ich leider zugeben  :Grinnnss!: 

Normwerte hab' ich nie gelernt, war aber bei dem Examen auch eher weniger ein Problem, will ich meinen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

> Das mit der Elektronenkonfiguration war total simpel ;).
> Hab auch erstmal n Schock bekommen ...
> 
> Du musstest aber nur nach der Reihenfolge gucken: s, sp, spd ... da gab es nur zwei, wo das berhaupt stimmte und bei einem von denen waren total verkorkste Zahlen.
> 
> Ich denk bei der E-Konfiguration immer nur "SPD" ... wr mir das nich eingefallen, htt ich geraten ^^.


Sowohl A, C als auch D entsprechen dieser "S, SP, SPD" regel, man musste halt wissen das es kein 3d7 gibt, ich hab von A auf C umgekreuzt... Htte ich mal konsequenterweise alles umgekreuzt was mir spanisch vorkam htte ich jetzt 10p mehr, so spielt das leben.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Stimmt ...
Grad mal nachgesehen.

Jo ... dann war das die Geschichte mit den 3d10.


Naja ... entweder scheitert der ganze Spa eh inder Gesamtheit oder halt nich.
Mein Heft iss derart vollgekritzelt, man knnte meinen ein Schimpanse htte versucht das Malen zu erlernen.

----------


## Gesocks

Naja, eigentlich muss man wissen, dass das n-te d-Orbital energetisch berm (n+1)-ten s-Orbital rangiert. Das (n+1)s Orbital wird also vor dem nd-Orbital gefllt, deren "Fllung" wiederum die Grundlage der Nebengruppen ist. 3d7 gibt's natrlich auch, aber eben nicht ohne 4s2.

----------


## freak1

Klar, fr die Leute mit Chemie-LK ist das ein Witz. Ebenso fnde ich es aber witzig wenn sie eine vergleichbare Physikfrage gestellt htten die relativistische Effekte mit rein bringt oder sonst was in die Richtung (Maxwell) - Man htte nur wissen mssen... Fr mich ist es einfach eine Frage die ein bisschen berzogen war, aber seis drum, ich hab min. 10 (eher 15) Punkte auf viel dmmere Weise verschenkt, daher regt es mich genug auf das ich morgen deswegen fr meine 2 richtig kmpfen muss in Anatomie!

Nacht! :Smilie:

----------


## Pheefke

ich hatte heute auch wider Erwarten nen sehr guten Tag, und die zwei liegt im Bereich des Mglichen. Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wofr ausser das Ego soll die gut sein. Krht doch spter eh kein Hahn mehr nach , welche Note du im Physikum hattest. Durchkommen und gut ist. Ist zumindest meine Meinung. Ansonsten viel Glck und packts morgen nochmal an mit frischem Mut

----------


## xvh44

Wie verhlt sich das eigentlich mit Fragen, die von einem sehr geringen Anteil (unter 20%) beantwortet wurden? Werden solche Fragen gestrichen, oder tatschlich lediglich angefochtene?

----------


## marvo

> Wie verhlt sich das eigentlich mit Fragen, die von einem sehr geringen Anteil (unter 20%) beantwortet wurden? Werden solche Fragen gestrichen, oder tatschlich lediglich angefochtene?


wieso sollten die rausgenommen werden? irgendwie muss sich doch derjenige mit ner 1 von dem mit ner 3 unterscheiden... da kannste doch nicht anfangen aufgaben rauszunehmen weil die schwer sind.

----------


## Unregistriert

Naja, wenn man ne Aufgabe mit RATEWAHRSCHEINLICHKEIT lsen kann, dann stimmt aber irgendwas nicht! Dann ist man eindeutig am Ziel vorbeigeschossen.

----------


## elastic

geeeeil! 

1a gelaufen, bin super zufrieden  :Smilie:

----------


## Miyu

Ich hoffe, man darf allen gratulieren!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also bei mir ist es auch echt gut gelaufen! Nach den bisherigen Auswertungen bin ich fast genau in der Mitte einer Note, wird sich also hoffentlich nix mehr dran ndern. Ich bin auch super happy ber mein Ergebnis.

Aber heute wird erstmal hart gefeiert  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miss_H

Also bei mir hat es wohl auch gereicht. Vielleicht reicht es sogar fr die 70%, aber das ist fast egal  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Ich zittere noch ein bisschen aber von den noch ausstehenden Antworten habe ich laut Statistik 37 richtig, das Ergebnis sollte sich also hoffentlich eher nach oben als nach unten korrigieren und dann bin ich auch durch  :Smilie:

----------


## Pheefke

bin auch durch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

Bestanden sicher, 3 auch sicher. je nach den verbleibenden Dozentenlsungen und der Bestehensgrenze direkt an der Grenze zur 2, wird sich also erst mit dem Bescheid des LPA klren was sache ist.  :Big Grin:

----------


## erdbeertoertchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## Mia_Claire

Die Literaturauswertung, wie genau ist die eigentlich? Also in den letzten Jahren im Vergleich zum offiziellen Ergebnis des IMPP?!  :Smilie: 
Ich stehe genau zwischen zwei Noten & wir mssen ja noch etwa drei Wochen warten (Ist das richtig, 3 Wochen?)

----------


## Anatom90

Oh man...laut medi-learn bin ich auch durch...kratze an der 70% also ist im schlimmsten Fall noch Luft nach unten...
Wenn ich also beim bertragen keine Fehler gemacht habe sollte es auch bei mir gereicht haben!!  :Smilie: 
Hoffe bei den meisten lief es auch gut!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## medi.freak

yay! durch! Und sogar noch ne 3 bekommen. Hatte vorher gesagt, mit viel Glck wird es ber 70, aber hatte nach dem 1. Tag eigentlich nicht mehr daran geglaubt und nur noch gehofft es einfach zu schaffen. Glckwunsch an Alle die sich freuen drfen!

----------


## Anatom90

Wisst ihr denn wann man ca. das offizielle
Ergebnis vom LPA zugeschickt bekommt? Also 
wie war das bei den Jahrgngen vor uns?
Wahrscheinlich erst Mitte September oder?

----------


## Kandra

Rechne eher mit Ende September/Anfang Oktober. Bis 16.9. sind ja noch mndliche Prfungen und vorher geht garantiert nichts raus.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also auf unserem offiziellen Blatt vom LPA steht, dass wir das Ergebnis der schriftlichen Prfung in ca. 2-3 Wochen bekommen. Das ist ja unabhngig von der mndlichen Prfung.

----------


## freak1

> Rechne eher mit Ende September/Anfang Oktober. Bis 16.9. sind ja noch mndliche Prfungen und vorher geht garantiert nichts raus.


Bei uns sind bis 26.9 schriftlche Prfungen (theoretisch - real bis 20.) ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, die verffentlichen nach 2 bis 3 Wochen die offiziellen Ergebnisse.  Dein individuelles Zeugnis kommt aber erst Anfang Oktober schtzungsweise.  Die schicken nicht nen extra Brief mit den schriftlichen Ergebnissen.

----------


## Kandra

Wird das Ergebnis das man hier im Examensservice hatte dann  eigentlich an die offiziellen Ergebnisse angeglichen, sprich die rausgenommenen Fragen weg und eventuelle "Fehler" der Dozenten berichtigt, oder muss man dann selber zhlen?

----------


## elastic

gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen 2,5 und 2,0?
Beides ist "gut" oder nicht?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja gibt es, eine Differenz von 0,5 (spielt ja fr die Gesamtnote eine Rolle) ansonsten steht halt da "gut" (2,5/2)

----------


## Anatom90

Was macht ihr jetzt so Leute? Bereitet ihr euch schon auf die mndliche vor?
Also ich chille jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage und lerne dann weiter!!
Bald ist es geschafft!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Ich bin schon fertig und versuche mich an die ungewohnt viele freie Zeit zu gewhnen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

> Ich bin schon fertig und versuche mich an die ungewohnt viele freie Zeit zu gewhnen


Glckspilz!  :Big Grin:  Aber freut mich natrlich auch fr dich!
Wrd an deiner Stelle jetzt schn in Urlaub fahren!!  :Smilie: 

Aber die meisten hab ja noch die mndliche vor sich...leider..

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Ich bin schon fertig und versuche mich an die ungewohnt viele freie Zeit zu gewhnen


Same here  :Big Grin:  #Glckwunsch!

Ich hacke jetzt den angesammelten Papierkram ab und dann geht in den Urlaub nach Israel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gummibr*

Ich mach jetzt auch erst mal n bisschen frei bevors mit dem Lernen fr die Mndliche weitergeht.
Denke, das hat man sich schon verdient  :Smilie:

----------


## ivanolko

leute, was denkt ihr, gibt es noch die Chance mit 176-180 Punkte zu bestehen??? :Traurig:

----------


## ivanolko

hab geguckt, bis 2008, war immer weniger als 176, Punkte, und 2011 war auch 176, war meine letzte versuch

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hallo ivanolko, tja die letzten Jahre htte es nicht gereicht und so wie es aktuell aussieht wird es mit 176-180 auch nicht reichen.
Das dies dein letzter Versuch war macht die Sache natrlich noch tragischer, also erstmal die Ergebnisse abwarten und dann Plan B rausholen falls es nicht gereicht hat (Zahnmed,Vetmed,Ausland, was ganz anderes). Wnsche dir viel Erfolg und drck auch die Daumen.

----------


## ivanolko

Danke, werde ich hoffen. Mndliche habe ich schon in der Tasche, hoffentlich reicht das wenigstens fr ZM

----------


## clou9

wie lernt ihr eig. fr die mndliche? hab berlegt nochmal alles oberflchlich zu wiederholen, aber die zeit wird wohl zu knapp sein  :Frown:

----------


## Anatom90

> wie lernt ihr eig. fr die mndliche? hab berlegt nochmal alles oberflchlich zu wiederholen, aber die zeit wird wohl zu knapp sein


Naja, kommt drauf an... das Meiste kannst du ja eh schon durchs lernen fr die schriftliche...kennst du denn schon deine Prfer? Die haben ja hufig ihre Lieblingsthemen bzw. fragen oft dasselbe!

----------


## Registriert seit:

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen. Ich hab's leider nicht gepackt laut medi learn. Es fehlen knapp 20 Punkte...
Dumme Fehler gemacht.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Naja ... entweder scheitert der ganze Spa eh inder Gesamtheit oder halt nich.


Mensch kyutrexx, am ersten Tag schreibst du einige Beitrge und nach dem 2.Physikumstag gar nichts mehr in dieses Unterforum? Ist doch wohl alles gut gegangen?

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ich hab n paar Tage frei gemacht - ohne Lernen und Forum ;).


Laut Medi-Learn ist es gut gegangen.

Ich trau dem aber nicht und warte lieber den Bescheid ab.

----------


## Pheefke

Die Mndliche nervt.... die richtige Antwort aus fnf Mglichkeiten herzuleiten ist ja echt ok. Aber das ganze so zu erzhlen, und im Hirn zu finden..., als wre es selbstverstndlich... Mann, bin ich froh wenn der 11. rum  und das Ganze vorbei ist.

----------


## Caldesmon

hallo, ich hatte im schriftlichen ne 4 und mndlich ne 3. macht das gesamtnote 3 ???

----------


## Miss_H

Das macht eine 3,5. Auf deinem Zeugnis steht dann befriedigend (3,5)

----------


## SteveMcQueen

Ja, es steht dann da auf dem Zeugnis "befriedigend (3,5)".

----------


## Caldesmon

ohhh super ich bin durchschnitt...egal hauptsache KLINIK!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sorgenkind

Drckt mir die Daumen Leute! Letzter Versuch fr mich gewesen... laut Dozenten 189 Pkt. und laut Statistik 193. Wenn irgendwas zu meinen Gunsten rausgenommen wird, dann hats geklappt. Ich kann nur noch hoffen und beten! Die Mndliche hatte ich damals direkt bestanden  :keule: 

Euch auch VIEL Glck und Erfolg!

----------


## elastic

ich hab solche Panik vor der mndlichen Prfung nchste Woche  :Frown:  ich lerne grad wie bld und werde trotzdem nicht alles schaffen was ich will. Schriftlich hab ich laut Medilearn 86%, nur durch kreuzen erreicht, 0 aus Bchern gelernt. Ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, ich wei nix  :Frown:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ruhig bleiben, auf Altprotokolle konzentrieren, auch deine Mitte 80% kamen ja von irgendwo her...

alles wird gut!

----------


## elastic

danke.
Bin schon am Montag dran, Samstag Nachmittag hr ich auf mit lernen und mach den Kopf nochmal frei... oh Gott bin ich froh wenn alles glatt luft nchste Woche... so angespannt war ich noch nie.

----------


## Anatom90

Das packst du schon elastic!!

Ich drck dir die Daumen!! Also wenn du in der schriftlichen schon so gut warst, dann wirst du die mndliche auch packen!!

Natrlich drck ich auch allen anderen die Daumen!!
Wir haben es verdient!!!!

----------


## Cadherine

ich hab auch ziemlich panik vor der mndlichen bin dienstag dran .fhl mich einfach sehr schlecht vorbereitet und wrde am liebsten gar nich hingehen

----------


## Feuerblick

Das ist ganz normal! Bleibt einfach mglichst ruhig und macht euch nicht verrckt. Mir war vor der Mndlichen eine Woche lang bel und htte sich einer hinter mich gestellt und laut "BUH" gerufen, ich htte wohl nen Heulkrampf bekommen. Insofern... Ihr schafft das schon!!!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ach ihr Lieben, ich fhle so mit euch. Hab zwar erst am 11., aber ich fhle mich so, als wrde ich fr jeden neu gelernten Fakt fnf andere vergessen. Dabei hab ich absolute Goldprfer und einen netten Termin...aber irgendwie hab ich jetzt schon solche groe Angst...  :Frown:

----------


## freak1

Ich fhle auch mit euch, alle die ich kenne haben ihren Termin, ich als einziger nicht. :P

----------


## Anatom90

> Ich fhle auch mit euch, alle die ich kenne haben ihren Termin, ich als einziger nicht. :P


immer noch nicht?? Kann doch nicht sein...bis wann wird denn bei euch geprft?

----------


## tuerklinke1993

@freak1: ich hab meinen termin auch noch nicht und viele die ich kenne auch noch nicht. das macht einen doch langsam echt wahnsinnig und dieser terror geht noch bis zum 26.09....

----------


## Kyutrexx

> @freak1: ich hab meinen termin auch noch nicht und viele die ich kenne auch noch nicht. das macht einen doch langsam echt wahnsinnig und dieser terror geht noch bis zum 26.09....


Uff, SO lange geht das bei euch maximal?

Wann ginge denn das Wintersemester dann los?

----------


## freak1

So lange sind Dozenten "gebucht". Ob es wirklich so lange geht wei nur das LPA.^^

14.10

Und wenn zu viele von uns bestehen dann werden einige Unglckliche nach Essen gelost.^^
Also alle Leute aus meiner Prppgruppe haben jetzt, bin echt der aller aller letzte bei uns. Dumm wenn man danach zusammen feiern will oder so... Ich hoffe mal auf morgen sonst ruf ich da an  :Big Grin:

----------


## tuerklinke1993

muss dieses semester berhaupt wer nach essen? was ich so gehrt hab gehen viele aus unserem semester erst im mrz ins physikum. vllt haben wir ja glck und kommen ums losen drum herum  :hmmm...:

----------


## freak1

Hoffe hoffe. ;)

----------


## sun.flower

http://studiblog.net/2013/08/28/ding...chen-solltest/ *Damit* kann gar nichts mehr schief gehen! :-P Die Daumen sind euch allen gedrckt - viel Erfolg!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kinozilium

He Leute,
ich mchte euch mal versuchen die Angst etwas zu nehmen. 
Ich habe gestern nmlich die Mndliche bestanden!!! Und wenn ich das schaffe, schafft ihr das auch! 
Und ich war echt nicht gut vorbereitet und muss auch noch zittern, weil ich blde Kuh wieder ne Lernblockade hatte, die letzten Wochen kaum lernen konnte, in der Vorbereitung nur 3% gekreuzt habe und jetzt laut Medilearn nur 193 Punkte erreicht habe... Dabei wrde ich soooo gerne endlich in die Klinik! Und es war mein 2. Versuch. Beim ersten Versuch bin ich aus Angst vor einer Blamage zu beiden Prfungen nicht angetreten...  :keule:  MACHT DAS BLO NICHT!!! Ich will immer zu den Besten gehren und alles bis ins Detail wissen -und setze mich damit vllig sinnlos total unter Druck. Ich habe mich nur darauf fixiert, das ich eh nicht bestehe und nur darauf geschaut, was ich bis dahin nicht mehr geschafft hatte zu lernen. Anstatt mir auch mal bewusst zu machen, wie viel ich eigentlich doch schon gelernt habe. Und aus den Altprotokollen hab ich immer nur die schlimmsten Schlsse gezogen. Aber denkt immer daran: man merkt sich am Ende ja eh nur das, was man nur fast oder gar nicht beantworten konnte. Und das landet dann in den Altprotokollen. Und kaum einer mag zugeben, wie sehr einem whrend der Prfung geholfen wurde... Dementsprechend ist es zwar wichtig, sich beim Lesen der Altprotokolle die gefragten Themen gezielt rauszusuchen, denn JEDER Prfer hat seine Lieblingsthemen (meiner z.B Neurohisto... ::-oopss: ), aber lasst euch nicht verrckt  machen zu den aufgefhrten Prferfragen in den Altprotokollen -denn das sind meistens die besonders schweren und/oder die Fragen, die nur der Notenfindung dienen. In den allermeisten Fllen reichen die Grundlagen zu den Lieblingsthemen vllig aus, um zu bestehen. Glaubt mir!
Jedenfalls bin ich gestern mit der Einstellung zur Prfung hin, dass ich antrete um durchzufallen. Aber es war dann schon fast ...nett... Kaum zu glauben, ich wei. Und eigentlich hatte ich auch keine tolle Prferkombi erwischt. Aber in der Prfung waren alle sehr ruhig und bemht. Und wenn einer von uns Prflingen mal nicht weiter wusste, dann wurde helfend nachgefragt oder sogar das Thema gewechselt. Und es wurde echt immer nur mit Basics gestartet und je nach Prfling und dessen Antworten wurde weiter nachgefragt oder halt auch nicht. Und wir alle haben mit tollen Noten bestanden.
Ich habe ehrlich gesagt den hheren Semestern nie geglaubt, wenn sie erzhlt haben, dass alles nur halb so schlimm ist. Aber es stimmt, so heftig ist die Mndliche echt nicht und schon gar nicht so wie in eurer Phantasie. ;)
Ich wnsche euch viel Kraft fr den Endspurt, ihr rockt das!

----------


## elastic

Glckwunsch  :Top: 

dein Text hat mir Mut gemacht  :Smilie:  Wir schaffen das, Jungs und Mdels!

----------


## Cadherine

Danke Kinozilium und natrlich herzlichen Glckwunsch! Ich drck dir die Daumen,dass es schrftlich auch gereicht hat.

Jetzt hast du mir wieder ein bisschen Hoffnung gegeben, schrftlich hab ich bestanden und man hrt immer dass man mndlich dann auch besteht, nur ich fhl mich gerade gar nicht so. 
Mein problem ist auch nicht unbedingt ,dass ich zu wenig wei sondern dass es mir unter dem Druck in der Prfung nicht einfllt bzw. eher unzusammenhngend und nur Stichwrter und ich hab das Gefhl dass ich nichts mehr kann von dem was ich fr schrftliche gelernt hab und obwohl ich die Themen aus den Altprotokollen alle kenne, kann ich trotzdem nichts vernnftiges dazu erzhlen und jetzt hab ich natrlich nicht mehr genug Zeit um alles noch mal zu lernen

----------


## Cadherine

Meint ihr ich soll trotzdem hingehen und es versuchen ? Ich hab einfach so Angst mich zu blamieren

----------


## Kinozilium

> Meint ihr ich soll trotzdem hingehen und es versuchen ? Ich hab einfach so Angst mich zu blamieren


Ich wei ganz genau was du meinst! Aber bitte gehe hin! Es klingt so banal, aber mehr als durchfallen kannst du nicht. Aber das hast du bestimmt schon von vielen gehrt... Meine Argumentation ist eher folgende: in meiner Prfungsgruppe waren 2, die schon einmal in der Mndlichen durchgefallen sind (sie hatten brigens aber auch das Schriftliche nicht geschafft). Und sie meinten, dass es natrlich nicht schn war, aber auch echt nicht so schlimm und peinlich wie sie gedacht hatten. Auerdem wssten sie jetzt ganz genau wie diese Prfung abluft und htten nun beim 2.Mal viiiiel weniger Angst! Bitte verpasse diese Chanche nicht und gehe hin. So wie meine Prfung jetzt war, htte ich wahrscheinlich schon im Frhjahr bestanden... Und nur um mich nicht zu blamieren und den Prfern die Zeit zu stehlen (so meine Gedanken), habe ich mich ein halbes Jahr geqult. Und ich kenne keinen, der es tatschlich geschafft hat, beim 2. Mal besser vorbereitet zu sein. Man glaubt es kaum, aber so ist es. Bitte versuche es einfach, denn du kannst nur gewinnen: entweder du bestehst und darfst in die Klinik oder du bist eine Erfahrung reicher, die dir beim nchsten Mal einen groen Teil der Angst nehmen kann!

brigens hatte einer in der Prfungsgruppe einen kurzen Blackout -und durfte eine kurze Pause machen. Danach ging es wieder. Und ich hatte immer gedacht, dass der Prfer eine Frage stellt und man die dann in einem Monolog beantworten muss. 1er Kandidaten sollten das sicherlich tun, aber bei uns in der Gruppe war es ein Frage-Antwortspiel, was zwar teilweise etwas zh erschien, aber irgendwann waren die Prfer zufrieden, weil sie sich mit dir die Antwort erarbeitet hatten. (brigens hie es im Vorfeld, dass diese Prfer berhaupt nicht nett und hilfsbereit sind). Ich wurde sogar ein Thema gefragt, dass ich vor einem Jahr das letzte Mal gelernt hatte. Und mein Rumgestammele hierzu hat dem Prfer gereicht. Es ist echt erstaunlich, was einem pltzlich wieder so alles einfllt....

Also, mach bitte nicht den Fehler, den ich auch gemacht habe. GEH HIN! Das wird schon klappen!  Du wirst erstaunt sein. ;)

----------


## Cadherine

Ich werde warscheinlich hingehen, als Fehlversuch wird es sonst ja so oder so gewertet. Ich hab auch eigentlich ganz nette Prfer erwischt und hoffe dass ich es dann irgendwie packe. Ansonsten bin ich dann um eine Erfahrung reicher. Ich hab ja  auch nicht die garaniert dass es in einem halben Jahr besser wird aber ich denke mal besser vorbereitet wre ich dann schon. Naja ich hoffe jetzt eifnach dass es nicht soweit kommt irgendwas von dem Zeug was ich in den letzten 2 Jahren gelernt hab muss ja hngengeblieben sein.

----------


## freak1

Immer noch keine Ladung. Man, ich berleg echt ob ich morgen anrufe und frage ob die Post eventuell geschlampt hat... Oder sehen die das beim LPA nicht gerne?  :Frown:

----------


## elastic

ich will dir keine Angst machen... aber ich kenne einen, bei dem hat das LPA den Brief glatt falsch adressiert  :Woow:  also ja, anrufen und nerven! ;D

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Immer noch keine Ladung. Man, ich berleg echt ob ich morgen anrufe und frage ob die Post eventuell geschlampt hat... Oder sehen die das beim LPA nicht gerne?


Ob die das gerne sehen ist ja egal.
Eventuell ist irgendwas schief gegangen.

Hast du den Brief per Einschreiben mit Rckschein losgeschickt oder wie hast du das gemacht?

----------


## freak1

Es geht darum ob die Post die Ladung verloren hat die das LPA *mir* schickt. Wie gesagt jeder den ich kenne hat seine Ladung schon, am 02.09 beginnen bei uns die Prfungen. Werde also morgen da anrufen...

Wei jemand was man dafr braucht? LPA-Nummer denke ich?

Und fr den Fall das die Post oder das LPA geschlampt hat und ich z.B. Montag schon dran bin, was passiert dann? Auf der Homepage steht ja "Die Ladung (mit Angabe der Fcherkombination) wird frhestens 14 Tage, sptestens fnf Kalendertage vor dem Prfungstermin zugestellt (durch Einschreiben oder Zustellungsurkunde).", das wren ja im Fall des Falles gerade mal 2 Tage die ich htte um mich vorzubereiten... Verklag ich dann die Post, das LPA oder beide wenn ich keine 1 kriege oder sogar durchfalle?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Glaube ich kaum.

Bei uns jedenfalls wurden die Ladungen per PZU versendet.

PZU = Postzustellungsurkunde.

Die knnen nich verschlampt werden, da es dafr einen eigenen Verteilerkanal bei der Post gibt, sodass die nicht mit der regulren Post zusammenfallen.

Die Dinger werden wie rohe Eier behandelt, da die Post mit beachtlichen Konsequenzen rechnen msste, wenn so ein Ding mal verloren ginge.

----------


## still-waiting?

Ich wrde auch anrufen. Bei einer Freundin wurde ausversehen ihre Heimatadresse und nicht die, wo sie jetzt wohnt (also quasi die Uniadresse) angeben. Die meisten beim LPA waren wohl auch sehr nett und verstndnisvoll mit ihr.

----------


## Gesocks

Machen aber nicht alle LPA mit PZU. Unseres versendet stinknormale Briefe mit beiliegendem "Bitte zurckschicken" Postkrtchen.

Die Mndliche wird lustig: Schriftlich drfte ich gut verkackt haben, also gehe ich jetzt morgens immer fein mit meinen Freunden mikroskopieren, diniere anschlieend frstlich in der Mensa und schmkere danach, was mir so in den Sinn kommt. Am 13. schau' ich mir dann mal an, wie so ein mndliches Physikum luft; und wer wei, vielleicht fragt man mich sogar die richtigen Sachen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

> Es geht darum ob die Post die Ladung verloren hat die das LPA *mir* schickt. Wie gesagt jeder den ich kenne hat seine Ladung schon, am 02.09 beginnen bei uns die Prfungen. Werde also morgen da anrufen...


Ich hab letztes Jahr dasselbe befrchtet (zustndiges LPA war ebenfalls Dsseldorf) und hab jeden Morgen verzweifelt auf den Postboten gewartet, letztenendes hatte ich einfach den vorletzten Prfungstag erwischt. Meine Ladung kam wie bei allen anderen zehn Tage vor der Mndlichen - in meinem Fall war das eben erst Anfang September.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@Gesocks: richtig verkackt? oder soll ich zusammen mit den Forengttern nochmal im Tempel beten gehen dass es reicht? Drcke mndlich die Daumen, du schaffst das!

----------


## Gesocks

Ich wei nicht wie dolle verkackt. ML-Statistik spar' ich mir - wre auch nicht richtig sinnvoll, weil ich bei einigen letztlich geratenen Fragen nicht eindeutig gekennzeichnet habe, was ich angekreuzt habe...  ::-oopss: 

Etwas in Richtung Punktladung wre natrlich der Knaller, aber Physio - mein Ausgleichsfach schlechthin - kam mir ausgesprochen schlecht vor (schwerstes Examen ischr!  :Grinnnss!: ), daher ist das nicht wirklich denkbar (obwohl - mit Gebet vielleicht doch?!  :Grinnnss!: ). Ist aber schon in Ordnung so, ich habe die Vorbereitungszeit besser genutzt und bin wirklich nicht angespannt oder unzufrieden  :Grinnnss!: 

Danke fr die mndlichen Daumen - wie gesagt, ich guck mir den Laden mal an; hab' gehrt, die servieren Kekse :-P

----------


## clou9

ach leute ich hab richtig miese prfer erwischt... und zwar in allen 3 fchern!!! ich berleg echt ob ich nicht hin gehen soll! bestehen wrd ich zwar, aber dann wahrscheinlich mit 4.. und rckgngig kann mans dann nicht mehr machen  :Frown:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Gibt es Grnde die eine 4 ausschliessen (Stipendium?) ansonsten wte ich nicht wieso man lieber ein halbes Jahr aussetzt statt ne 4 zu riskieren...

@Gesocks, Daumen bleiben dann gedrckt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Feuerblick

Als ob die Note im Physikum unter normalen Umstnden irgendjemanden interessieren wrde. Und frs eigene Ego durchfallen und ein halbes Jahr lang nochmal mit dem langweiligen Vorklinikzeugs rumqulen? Halte ich fr deutlich berzogen!

----------


## Brutus

Ich bin stolz auf meine 4 im Fiesikum! Und ich habs auch geschafft und sogar eine Stelle bekommen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Mach auf jeden Fall die Prfung! Wenn Du sie bestehst, und wenn es eine 4 ist, SCHEI$$EGAL! Wenn nicht, sieh es als Probedurchlauf frs nchste Mal.

Viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nilani

Geh auf alle Flle hin. Ich hab damals auch die Prferkombi gesehen und dachte, das wird nix. Dazu noch fast vollzeit gearbeitet. Verfallen lassen wollt ich nicht, also dachte ich auch, hingucken, bissel blamieren und dann halt in nem halben Jahr nochmal. Und es hat gereicht. Es war letzten endes wirklich bissel peinlich, da alle Insitutschefs und alle kannte mich etwas nher, aber ich hab bestanden und ich hab mich dabei wahrlich nicht mit Ru(h)m bekleckert. Glaub mir, die wollen nix bses, sondern sehen, dass man die Basics drauf hat, damit sie einen in die Klinik entlassen knnen. Bei uns gabs brigens, trotz sooo gefrchteter Prfer-Kombi, wo mir mehrere geraten hatten, krankzumachen von 1-4 alles ... man kann jeden Prfer besiegen. Nicht aufgeben, bevor du angefangen hast, zu kmpfen

----------


## elastic

will kein extra Thema aufmachen... htt ne Frage zu Glucose^^

warum ist die beta Form und Sesselform begnstigt? (bzw. warum nicht die alpha und Wannenform?)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Sesselform begnstigt, weil sie energiermer ist, und die Seitengruppen bestrebt sind, eine quatoriale Lage einzunehmen, um mglichst weit weg vom Kern zu sein.

----------


## Pheefke

aus sterischen Grnden, die alpha Substituenten wrden sich sterisch behindern, stehen also zueinander zu nah und  stoen sich durch gegenseitige Wechselwirkung voneinander ab, es wre also reaktiver.

----------


## Annaly

> , aber ich hab bestanden und ich hab mich dabei wahrlich nicht mit* Ru*(h)*m* bekleckert.


ich hoffe doch aber sptestens am Abend nach der Prfung?  :Grins:

----------


## Anatom90

So...Vorbereitung fr die mndliche ist auch bei mir auf Hochtouren!
BC ist der berblick da! Muss noch etwas Histo pauken und bei Physio hoff ich einfach, dass die medi-learn Hefte reichen.....natrlich wr es perfekt protokollkonforme Prfer zu haben, aber ich Pessimist rechne ja immer mit dem schlimmsten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ja bei mir auch mehr oder weniger. Ich muss mich gerade nmlich immer ziemlich zusammenreisen, dass ich mich mal hinsetze und was mache. Die Woche Pause hat zwar echt gut getan, aber sich dann nochmal zu motivieren ist echt mega schwer. Aber in 10 Tagen ist es hoffentlich ENDLICH vorbei ...

----------


## elastic

wieso fllt mir sowas erst jetzt auf, bermorgen ist Prfung :/.... was haben die Kleinhirn*kerne* fr Transmitter? Finde das nicht in meinen Unterlagen.

----------


## Miss_H

> So...Vorbereitung fr die mndliche ist auch bei mir auf Hochtouren!
> BC ist der berblick da! Muss noch etwas Histo pauken und bei Physio hoff ich einfach, dass die medi-learn Hefte reichen.....natrlich wr es perfekt protokollkonforme Prfer zu haben, aber ich Pessimist rechne ja immer mit dem schlimmsten


Wobei ich immer Frage was man denn bitte lernt ohne die Prfer zu kennen. Ich lerne erst wieder wenn ich meine Prfer wei, davor macht es fr mich keinen Sinn. Nochmal alles zu lernen ist zu viel und bestimmte Themen zu lernen bringt nichts, wenn sie nicht gefragt werden.

----------


## Anatom90

> Wobei ich immer Frage was man denn bitte lernt ohne die Prfer zu kennen. Ich lerne erst wieder wenn ich meine Prfer wei, davor macht es fr mich keinen Sinn. Nochmal alles zu lernen ist zu viel und bestimmte Themen zu lernen bringt nichts, wenn sie nicht gefragt werden.


Du hast schon Recht.... aber es gibt ja auch Prfer, die nix einschrnken! Und dann hab ich es wenigstens schonmal durch! Oder auch einige, die zum ersten Mal prfen! Aber im Grunde hast du absolut recht...ich rechne halt immer mit dem schlimmsten!

----------


## Qin

Viel Erfolg fr die Mndliche euch allen  :Smilie:  

(und Glckwunsch, wer's schon hinter sich hat  :Party:   :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## ele33

> wieso fllt mir sowas erst jetzt auf, bermorgen ist Prfung :/.... was haben die Kleinhirn*kerne* fr Transmitter? Finde das nicht in meinen Unterlagen.


Exzitatorische glutamaterge projektionsneurone
Inhibitorische gabaerge projektionsneurone
Inhibitorische glycinerge interneurone

(Kleiner benninghoff s.445)

----------


## elastic

danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

elastic, du bist morgen dran, oder? Ganz viel Erfolg und nette Fragen wnsch ich dir  :Smilie: 

Meine Stimmung schwankt zwischen "Wird schon irgendwie" und "Ich fall eh durch..." und das alle fnf Minuten. Dazu kommen noch entsetzliche Trume (Ich sollte in Physio das Prinzip des Todessterns erklren!)... bin ich froh, wenn das Spektakel in hoffentlich 10 Tagen endgltig vorbei ist. 

Und es ist faszinierend, dass ich mir smtliche Stammbume aller Huser von "A song of ice and fire" problemlos merken kann, whrend ich die Hmostase nach fnf Minuten wieder vergessen habe...

----------


## Kyutrexx

Wenn ich das Prinzip des Todessterns erklren msste, ginge das ja noch alles!

Oder die Anatomie von Wolferine und seinen Klingen oder was nun genau der Unterschied zwischen einer Hochland- und einer Gebirgselfe ist.


Dafr vergess ich auch in locker 5 Minuten wie das nochmal genau mit der Blablubb-Inzisur in einer der tausend Diagramme war, wo so ein bldes Ding vorkommt ...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...wow das alles kannst du, nur leider Wolverine richtig schreiben leider nicht..

----------


## freak1

Das Prinzip des Todessterns? Man die Frage wrde ich einfach nur feiern. Mit Darth Waider, und Obi Wann Kenobi!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> ...wow das alles kannst du, nur leider Wolverine richtig schreiben leider nicht..


Drauf gesch*ssen.

Mit dir hab ich nicht gesprochen. 
Kmmer dich um deinen eigenen Mist.

@Sternenprinzessin:
Noch schlimmer als das vergessen iss irgendwie das Gefhl, jeden Tag noch weniger zu wissen.

Sehe das auch bei den Leuten um mich herum ... mancher fngt jetzt pltzlich an, ganz elementere Sachen zu verwechseln ... und das steckt auch noch an.

----------


## Anatom90

Viel Erfolg auch von mir elastic!

Wrd endlich mal gerne meine Prfer erfahren.....sehr wahrscheinlich wird der Brief Dienstag kommen.... man diese Warterei ist das schlimmste!

----------


## Muriel

@Kytrexx: Wenn Du beim allgemeinen Trend der Beleidigungen und unangemessenen Wortwahl mit nachfolgender Verwarnung mitmachen mchtest,  dann nur weiter. Ansonsten bitte ein anderer Tonfall, danke.

Muriel -Admin

----------


## maniac89

Auf so 'ne seltsamen Provokation wird man wohl ein bisschen zurckkacken drfen...

----------


## Qin

Ich mische mich ja selten ein aber: Was fr ein Kindergarten. Und damit meine ich leider nicht nur diesen Thread (und nicht nur Kyutrexx). Schade.

----------


## Anatom90

> Auf so 'ne seltsamen Provokation wird man wohl ein bisschen zurckkacken drfen...


ganz meiner Meinung!

----------


## Cadherine

> Meine Stimmung schwankt zwischen "Wird schon irgendwie" und "Ich fall eh durch..." und das alle fnf Minuten. Dazu kommen noch entsetzliche Trume (Ich sollte in Physio das Prinzip des Todessterns erklren!)... bin ich froh, wenn das Spektakel in hoffentlich 10 Tagen endgltig vorbei ist. 
> 
> Und es ist faszinierend, dass ich mir smtliche Stammbume aller Huser von "A song of ice and fire" problemlos merken kann, whrend ich die Hmostase nach fnf Minuten wieder vergessen habe...


Ja so hnlich gehts mir auch, irgendwelchen unwichigen Mist kann man sich merken aber was man zum gefhlt 1000.Mal wiederholt bleibt einfach nicht hngen. Dieses "wird schon alles gut werden" und "ich fall sowieso durch" dazwischen schwanke ich auch die ganze Zeit. Na ja ich bin Dienstag dran dann hab ich es hinter mir, so oder so, mittlerweile ist es mir schon fast egal ob ich durchfalle, es soll einfach nur vorbei sein!

----------


## elastic

mir geht es nicht anders. Ich vergesse auch stndig irgendwelche Ablufe, Kaskaden... (Gerinnung, Signaltransduktion....)
Aber so wie es heute ist, wars das. Werd nacher zu Prfung gehen und hoffen, dass die Prfer mein Wissen aus mir raus kriegen ;D

danke  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Viel Erfolg elastic!! Ich kenne bisher niemanden, der durch die mndliche gefallen ist, das wird schon!

----------


## Kyutrexx

Noch 2 Wochen bei mir.

Jedes Mal wenn ich n Fu in den Prpsaal setze, hab ich das Gefhl immer weniger zu wissen.


Irgendwie kein gutes Zeichen ^^.
Dabei wusste ich den Kram letzte Woche noch o.O

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Kyutrexx, 

die Prfer werden das Wissen schon irgendwie aus dir rauskitzeln. Ganz bestimmt  :Smilie:  

Hm, ich merke gerade, dass Anatomie wesentlich weniger nervig ist, wenn ich einfach querbeet lerne. Also nicht komplett untere Extremitt, sondern zum Beispiel knchernes Becken, dazwischen mal ein bisschen Situs und dann mimische Muskulatur oder so. Schne Abwechslung drin und ich hoffe, dass etwas hngen bleibt. Morgen geht's um vier raus, der Prpkeller ruft (und ich hab leider noch kein eigenes Auto, bin also auf die ungnstige Zugverbindung angewiesen  :Frown:  )

----------


## Anatom90

> Morgen geht's um vier raus, der Prpkeller ruft (und ich hab leider noch kein eigenes Auto, bin also auf die ungnstige Zugverbindung angewiesen  )


Wird man in Magdeburg immer an der Leiche geprft?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja. Die Prfung findet im Prpkeller statt.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Wird man in Magdeburg immer an der Leiche geprft?


Ja.

Die gesamte Prfung findet im Leichenkeller statt, d.h. Physiologen und Biochemiker sitzen auch mit und man ist die ganzen 4 h dort.

----------


## elastic

Alles gut gelaufen  :Smilie:  wurde ne 2  :Smilie: 
die Prfer waren soooo nett und entspannt, einfach klasse  :Smilie: 
Und passt auf: ich war dermaen aufgeregt, dass ich manche Sachen teils einfach nicht sagen konnte (war wie ausm Hirn geblasen) und mein Mund verschlossen blieb! Dachte mir schon scheie was ist das jetzt, quasi punktuelle Blackouts und grobe Fehler eingebaut... ;D... wurde mir aber nicht bel genommen (die haben dann drumrum gefragt bis ich quasi wieder auf der richtigen Schiene war)^^

An alle, die es noch vor sich haben! Wiiiiiiiirklich, es ist niiiiiicht so wie es sich in euren Gedanken abspielt! Es ist keine Hinrichtung eurer Selbst ;D! 

Viel Glck und Erfolg!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> An alle, die es noch vor sich haben! Wiiiiiiiirklich, es ist niiiiiicht so wie es sich in euren Gedanken abspielt! Es ist keine Hinrichtung eurer Selbst ;D!


In meinem Kopf ist es wie die Anfangsszene aus Gladiator, wo die Rmer die Barbaren abgeschlachtet haben.

Wobei die Rmer die Prfer sind ...

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Glckwunsch elastic! 
Heute in einer Woche bin ich dran. Hoffentlich kann ich dann das Kapitel Vorklinik auch abschlieen, aber ich bin eigentlich recht zu zuversichtlich.

----------


## Anatom90

So grad meine Prfer fr die mndliche erfahren.. ich bin zufrieden  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch elastic  :Party: 
und allen anderen noch viel Glck und ERfolg, ihr schafft das auch  :Top:

----------


## elastic

danke  :Smilie:  ich fhl mich so frei, so neu!
heute heits erstmal Wohnnung grndlich auf Vordermann bringen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muriel

Und Profil ndern  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

.... Und die Signatur  :hmmm...:

----------


## elastic

haha  :Big Grin:  ihr seit gut  :Blush:   :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

... und das t zu einem d  :hmmm...: 

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckunsch, elastic  :Smilie:  

Also gibt es Hoffnung, dass die einem nicht gleich den Kopf abreien, wenn man etwas nicht wei?

----------


## elastic

dankee  :Smilie: 

oh ja ihr glaubt nicht wie aufgeregt ich war  :Big Grin:  und dabei sind mir fters mal paar fast Kardinalfehler rausgerutscht ;D
Und keiner hat mir den Kopf runtergerissen, sondern entweder den Fehler "berhrt" oder den Fehler durch weitere Fragen ausgebessert... die 20 min pro Fach verfliegen so schnell, denkt man gar nicht^^

----------


## Sticks

So, eine Eins im mndlichen bekommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch, sticks. Du kannst echt stolz auf dich sein! 
Oh man, bei den tollen Noten, die ihr hier abstaubt, kann ich mich nchste Woche mit meinem "durchgefallen" nicht mehr blicken lassen ;)

----------


## Sticks

Davon bin ich bis gestern morgen auch ausgegangen.  :Grinnnss!:  
Aber, die Note wird nach der Prfung vergeben! Vertraue Einwenig auf das was du die letzten Jahre gelernt hast. Bei mir wurden auch Sachen abgefragt die ich in keinem Buch vorher gefunden hatte ( und ich habe wirklich zum Teil mit dem Silbernagl der dualen Reihe und dem Kurzlehrbuch Thieme gearbeitet), was die Prfer aber ber das Faltenwissen hinaus wissen wollten war das man die Materie verstanden hat und sich Inhalte erschlieen kann.

----------


## freak1

Ich hab bisher von genau einer Person gehrt die durchgefallen ist - Da fehlten dann aber auch in allen 3 Fchern die absoluten Basics (Was sind AP? Wie heien die Knochen im Schultergelenk? Woraus entsteht ATP und was entsteht im Citratzyklus?), da kann man auch niemanden mit bestehen lassen.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Das sind ja machbare Fragen. Es ist ja auch generell machbar, aber ich habe eine berschieende Fantasie und mir geht es da so wie kyutrexx, nur dass die Prfung in meinen Augen eher so ablaufen wird wie "The red wedding" bei Game of Thrones. Tren gehen zu, statt einer Begrung fangen die Prfer an, "The rains of Castamere" zu spielen und dann beginnt das Massaker... 
Ha, ich bin schon so am Abdrehen, dass ich vorhin den Frankenhuser-Plexus in der Vagina als Frankenstein-Plexus bezeichnet hab. Machte fr mich auch irgendwie Sinn... ;)

----------


## Pheefke

Irgendwie beruhigt es ungemein, wenn man sich die Eure Kommentare durchliet. Sobald ich mir jedoch die Altprotokolle anschaue, ist es vorbei mit lustig... Nen Elisa erklren... sagt ja mal alles  :grrrr....:  .Wei auch gar nicht mehr wirklich, wo ich anfangen soll mit Wiederholen. Habe einfach nur das Gefhl nichts mehr zu wissen... Hoffentlich ist es bald vorbei

----------


## Kyutrexx

Diese verdammte Tische im Prpsaal machen mich jetzt schon fuchsig.
WOZU ZUM GEIER sind da Bundstifte???

Das gefllt mir jetzt schon mal gar nicht ^^.
Diese ollen 30 Jahre alten Sthle sehen ohnehin nich gemtlich aus ...

ARRR.
Das wird eine Katastrophe ...

Heute und gestern habe etliche Leute in den Leichnamen RUMGEWHLT, denn anders kann man die zerschlissenen abgerissenen Fleischereiarbeiten da nicht bezeichnen.
Der Darm ist kaum noch auszumachen.

Zumal das wohl die Prfungsleichname sind und wenn da dann gegen Mitte / Ende September schon 100 Leute gezupft, gerissen und gezerrt haben, macht es das nicht unbedingt einfacher.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Du kannst mit den Buntstiften deine politische Einstellung deutlich machen ;) 

Alternativ glaube ich eher, dass du mit einem Stift ein Diagramm aufmalst und mit den anderen dann Vernderungen vornimmst (z.B. bei Enzymhemmungen den vernderten Kurvenverlauf darstellst). Wenn blau und rot dabei ist, kannst du auch den Weg des oygenierten/desoxygenierten Blutes vom/zum Herzen nachstellen).

----------


## Kyutrexx

Blau, rot und grn.

Vielleicht soll man nur mal eben den Situs zeichnen mit Arterien, Venen und Lymphgefen ...

----------


## Nilani

Also ich musste damals die Druck-Volumen-Kurve des linken Ventrikels und (beim BC-Chef persnlich) Glukose aufmalen. Mehr eigentlich nicht, wei gar nicht mehr, ob das mit Kuli, Blei- oder buntstift passierte, aber einfarbig reichte  ::-oopss: 

Keine Angst, das wird schon irgendwie hinhauen, sogar ich hab bestanden  :Grinnnss!: 

Edit: In Ana wurde ich im brigen mit viel "Begleitmaterial" geprft, rausgenommene Lunge und Skelett, da bei den Leichen wohl nicht mehr viel zu sehen war. Aber es fngt wirklich gaaaaanz banal an (es wurde Lunge aufgedeckt, nochmal drauf gezeigt und gefragt "Erzhlen Sie mal was dazu".

----------


## Kyutrexx

Hm ...
Ja ... zudem ist die Zeit ja eigentlich auch ziemlich kurz.
Bei 5 min pro Thema (bzw. Frau K. 7,5 min fr zwei Themen, Neuro prft sie ja nich explizit) iss nich viel drin.


Naja, ich gehe mit maximalem Pessimismus ran ... denn ich fhl mich irgendwie kein bisschen wirklich vorbereitet. 
Mit jedem Tag nimmt das Gefhl zu.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich glaube, das ist ganz normal, kyutrexx. Hab vorhin echt zehn Minuten berlegt, wie Osmose eigentlich funktioniert... Naja, bei mir steht heute in Physio noch Muskulatur und neuronale Erregungsleitung, in Biochemie Lipide und Blut und in Anatomie eventuell noch ein bisschen Halsorgane auf dem Plan. Mal sehen, morgen geht es wieder in den Keller. Hoffentlich hat die wilde Meute noch ein bisschen Leiche brig gelassen.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Wann verffentlicht denn das IMPP die offiziellen Lsungen? Ich meine mich zu erinnern auf irgendeinem Infoblatt gelesen zu haben, dass das ca. 2 Wochen nach der Prfung der Fall ist. Und das wre ja schon vorbei ... Wei vielleicht jemand, wie es im Vorjahr war?

----------


## AdoreTheSea

http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/Index.ph...i_nav=IndexNav

Da kannst Du schauen, steht aber noch nix von uns.

Habe so drei Wochen im Kopf, wenn ich mich richtig an das kleine Beiheftchen erinnere. Im letzten Jahr steht da 12.09.2012 und 2011 war es am 15.09. (die offiziellen Ergebnisse mein ich), leider wei ich aber nicht, wann da jeweils das Physikum war.

----------


## Claw

Also bei uns hie es von den Prfungsvorsitzenden am zweiten Tag, dass die Ergebnisse voraussichtlich nach ca. 3 Wochen vorliegen.
Bekommen wir die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen eigentlich extra mitgeteilt wenn wir das Mndliche bis dahin noch nicht hatten, oder gibt es erst am Ende Post, sobald auch die mndliche Note vorliegt?

----------


## Miss_H

Heute bin ich einfach mde und total unmotiviert... Das ist nicht gut.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Das geht mir auch so... ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, dabei ist Anatomie noch sooooo viel zu machen. Und die anderen beiden Fcher mchten bis Mittwoch ja auch noch wiederholt werden...ich stell mich mental schon mal auf einen zweiten Versuch ein.

----------


## MediJulia

> Das geht mir auch so... ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr, dabei ist Anatomie noch sooooo viel zu machen. Und die anderen beiden Fcher mchten bis Mittwoch ja auch noch wiederholt werden...ich stell mich mental schon mal auf einen zweiten Versuch ein.


Nein, du wirst das packen, nicht aufgeben.
Und glaub mir, selbst beim zweiten Verusch wrdest du noch denken, nicht genug gelernt zu haben.
Dann heute nachmittag etwas ausruhen, evtl heute abend nochmal eine kleines Session und morgen dann wieder durchstarten. Es sind nur noch 2Tage, nicht noch kurz vorm Schluss aufgeben.
Ihr schafft das alle.

----------


## Anatom90

Im Nachhinein wnscht man sich, doch frher drangekommen zu sein  :Smilie: 
Dann wr das jetzt schon alles vorbei...Das zieht sich einfach so...Aber bald ist es ja hoffentlich geschafft!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Danke MediJulia  :Smilie:  

Nein, ich gebe ja nicht auf, ich lerne schon noch weiter, ich wei nur nicht, inwiefern das jetzt berhaupt noch etwas bringt. In Biochemie bin ich jetzt quasi durch mit wiederholen, muss mir nur nochmal PCR und Salvage Pathway anschauen. Dann gibts heute Abend nochmal Anatomie und morgen und Dienstag auch. Mittwoch frh seh ich mir vielleicht nochmal Auge in Physio an. Ich will es nur endlich vorbei haben.

----------


## freak1

Schliesse mich dem "endlich vorbei haben"-wollen an. Durchfallen tut man mit deutlich bestandenem Schriftlichen ja angeblich eh nicht, die Dozenten haben da ja auch kein Interesse dran.

Freitag ist es ENDLICH vorbei!! :Smilie: )

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Arrggh, ich bin bermorgen dran und langsam habe ich echt Schiss. Mir fallen stndig irgendwelche Dinge ein, die ich nicht wei und dann immer nachschaue. Ich kann mir auch gerade nicht vorstellen, dass ich in Biochemie nur einen Stoffwechselweg auf die Reihe kriege. Und wenn ich dann die Prfungsprotokolle lese, bin ich nur noch unsicherer. Aber eigentlich glaube ich schon, dass durchfallen nahezu ausgeschlossen ist. Und so viele um mich herum haben es ja auch schon geschafft! Ich bin so froh, wenn es endlich vorbei ist ...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Mona_Lisa, wie sieht es heute bei dir aus? Ich wnsche dir fr morgen ganz ganz viel Erfolg!!!

Ich hab gestern Abend alles entnervt in die Ecke geworfen, geheult, geschimpft, durchgeatmet, dann hab ich meine Katzen gestreichelt und drei Folgen Supernatural geschaut und bin ins Bett gegangen. Heute geht es mir besser. Biochemie ist fertig, Physio mach ich noch ein Stndchen, dann gibt es Anatomie Power-Hour bis um acht oder neun, dann Supernatural und morgen Histo-und Embryovorprfung. Mal sehen, wenn mein Prfer schon sieht, dass ich in Anatomie ne Niete bin, stellt er mir am Mittwoch vielleicht nette Fragen. Gibt ja doch ein paar Sachen, die ich kann (zum Beispiel wunderschne Leberlppchen malen. Hft- und Kniegelenk sind auch okay. Oder Niere, Uterus, Ureter. So was in der Art.) Was ich mit Neuro machen soll, wei ich allerdings auch noch nicht. Riesenmist. Vielleicht hab ich Glck, er drckt mir nen Hirnschnitt in die Hand und ich soll die Substantia nigra und den Nucleus ruber zeigen. Oder ich hab Pech und mach das alles in einem halben Jahr nochmal...we'll see.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Dat wird schon. wenn du dir bei Histo unsicher bist ob die Diagnose stimmt, einfach mal Frau G. ranlcheln die schaut dann noch mal  :hmmm...:  

Alles wird gut, vielleicht erzhlst du ja schon soviel bei Thema 1+2, dass Neuro nir noch ganz kurz wird.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Mona_Lisa, wie sieht es heute bei dir aus? Ich wnsche dir fr morgen ganz ganz viel Erfolg!!!


Danke dir! Heute hatte ich komischerweise noch keine Panikphase, sondern eher im Gegenteil. Da ich heute nochmal die Themen wiederholt habe, die ich unbedingt nochmal machen wollte, bin ich jetzt einigermaen beruhigt fr morgen. Habe auch schon Schluss gemacht. Was ich jetzt noch nicht kann, werde ich bis morgen auch nicht mehr in meinen Kopf bekommen. Also geniee ich lieber nochmal ein bisschen das schne Wetter. Und morgen um die Zeit ist alles vorbei!!!

Und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Die letzten Tage gehen auch noch rum ...

----------


## flensburger

Kann einer mir bitte sagen, ob der Brief mit den Prfungsergebnissen schon bei euch anekommen ist? Ich hab nmlich noch meine Adresse gendert gehabt und wei jetzt nun nicht, an welcher Adresse es hingeschickt wird. 
Mfg

----------


## Gesocks

Laut unserem LPA gibt das IMPP gegen Anfang nchster Woche die Ergebnisse raus. Aufgrund der Bearbeitungszeit im LPA knne man gegen Ende nchster Woche mit offiziellen Ergebnissen rechnen.

Ich wrd' ja mal einfach beim LPA deine jetzige Adresse durchgeben, dann kann man sich das Hickhack mit irgendwo-irgendwas abholen evtl. sparen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich wnsche Dir viel Erfolg, Sternenprinzessin!  :Top:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also ich bin durch  :Grinnnss!: . Was ein geiles Gefhl. Klinik ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anatom90

> Also ich bin durch . Was ein geiles Gefhl. Klinik ich komme!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey Glckwunsch!!! War es doch nicht so schlimm??

----------


## Gummibr*

Herzlichen Glckwuuunsch!!

----------


## elastic

Supi, Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch. Dann hast du ja Zeit mir fr Donnerstag Nachmittag die Daumen zu drcken ;) Nur noch zwei Tage und dann hoffentlich nie wieder Vorklinik (wobei ich die nicht so schlimm fand, im Gegensatz zu den doofen Prfungen jetzt)

----------


## DerSalamander

Wie siehts denn eigentlich aus mit den Lsungen vom IMPP? Ich mein nicht die individuellen, sondern die allgemeinen? Wei da jemand mehr?

----------


## AdoreTheSea

Glckwunsch Mona,

persnlich bekomm ich ja gerade nen Biochemie-Koller...  :Traurig:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Danke euch  :Grinnnss!: . So langsam realisiere ich auch, dass ich wirklich nix mehr lernen muss und es endlich geschafft habe. Aber die Prfung selber war super. Die Profs waren echt bemht, dass sie das bestmgliche aus uns rausholen. Was jetzt am Ende rausgekommen ist htte ich auch nie zu trumen gewagt  :Grinnnss!: . Es stimmt also, was die meisten vorher immer sagen: es ist halb so wild. 

Allen die noch ran mssen drcke ich auf jeden Fall die Daumen!! Wir sehen uns im Klinik-Thread  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

oh man alle schon durch  :Big Grin: 
ich bin morgen dran... na hoffentlich geht alles gut aus

----------


## Miss_H

> oh man alle schon durch 
> ich bin morgen dran... na hoffentlich geht alles gut aus


Ich leide morgen mit dir. Bin auch Morgen dran. Ich schwanke immer zwischen "Wird schon werden." und "Ahhh ich kann xy nicht und zt auch nicht und qy habe ich sowieso weg gelassen. Das kann also gar nichts werden". Ich kann mich auch nicht entscheiden welches Fach ich am schlimmsten finde. Wird hoffentlich irgendwie klappen.

----------


## freak1

Ich bin Freitag, dreh auch schon total am Rad. Sollte aber eigentlich zu machen sein. Ich wollte zwar eigentlich nochmal das wichtigste in Neuro und den Geschlechtsorganen wiederholen, aber ich glaube nicht das ich dafr morgen die Kraft habe...  :kotzen:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Vielen vielen lieben Dank an alle, die mir die Daumen gedrckt haben, es hat geklappt. Atmosphre war gut, die Prfer waren superlieb, und trotz einiger kapitaler Bcke haben wir alle drei bestanden. Mein Anatomieprfer gab mir nur noch den netten Hinweis, dass ich doch bitte spter nicht Pathologe werden mge, da meine Histofhigkeiten eher sehr berschaubar waren. Aber er wre erstaunt gewesen, was man so alles aus einem Prparat rauslesen knne. ;)

An alle, die es noch vor sich haben: Tausend Mal gesagt und ihr werdet es trotzdem nicht glauben, aber es ist tatschlich nicht so schlimm. Viel, viel Erfolg und wir sehen uns dann im Klinik-Forum wieder  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Sternenprinzessin! Und schne Semesterferien  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch Sternenprinzessin! Und schne Semesterferien


Ich wnsche dir fr spter viel Erfolg, bald hast du es geschafft!  :Smilie:

----------


## Nilani

Glckwunsch, Sternenprinzessin  :Party:  und willkommen in der Klinik. Du hattest nicht zufllig dieses blde Pharynxprparat, wo man nix sieht?? Ich hatte ne ewig lange Negativ-Liste, aber was es sein sollte ... keinen blassen Schimmer. Hab dann in meiner Verzweiflung Vagina draus gemacht, was am Ende arg peinlich war  :Blush:  ::-oopss:  :Grinnnss!: 

Allen, die heute und morgen dran sind, drck ich natrlich auch die Daumen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Die Ergebnisse sind da ...... Zumindestens Im LPA ......

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Die Ergebnisse sind da ...... Zumindestens Im LPA ......


Findet man die irgendwo schon online?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Im moodle der Magdeburger Studenten ist ein Aushang mit Platznummer und Note..... Aber keine Notengrenzen oder hnliches...

----------


## Kandra

Auf der IMPP-Seite steht auch noch nichts...
Bis die in Mnchen das auf die Reihe bekommen dauerts eh noch bis mindestens Mitte nchster Woche...

----------


## clou9

oh man, das ist doch jetzt kein riesen aufwand mal eben eine pdf hochzuladen...

----------


## Anatom90

Sooooo heute hab ich auch die mndliche Prfung erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht!! War wirklich halb so wild!
KLLLLINIIIIKKKKKK!!! JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Miss_H

Bei mir hat es auch geklappt  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden!  :Smilie:  Geiles Gefhl, oder?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch!

----------


## Anatom90

> Bei mir hat es auch geklappt


SAUBER!!! GLCKWUNSCH!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anatom90

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden!  Geiles Gefhl, oder?


Oh...ja und wie!!!
Das ging auch super schnell...und ich hab den anderen nie geglaubt, aber es ist wirklich halb so wild!! Ich fands sogar viel besser als die schriftliche!!! Auch wenn ich meine Note ziemlich unfair fand...aber hey....das ist dann auch Latte!! Hauptsache nie wieder VK!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch beiden!  Geiles Gefhl, oder?


Danke und ja schon ein gutes Gefhl, aber so ganz kann ich es noch nicht glauben ;)

----------


## Claw

IMPP ldt offensichtlich grad die Ergebnisse hoch...

Glckwunsch euch allen! Bin heute Mittag auch endlich dran und hab das Gefhl, gar nix zu knnen -.-

----------


## Miss_H

Man hat immer das Gefhl nichts zu knnen. Stimmt aber gar nicht und dir fallen auch in Prfung Dinge ein, von denen du nicht geglaubt httest sie zu knnen. 
Daumen sind gedrckt fr heute  :Smilie:  Viel Erfolg und eine Protion Glck!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

IMPP Ergebnisse Herbst 2013

----------


## Christian

Moin zusammen,

IMPP Ergebnisse sind nun auch in unser Tool eingetragen. Ihr knnt unter www.mlmr.de/medizinstudium/auswertung/ automatisch eure Ergebnisse mit denen vom IMPP vergleichen.

Viele Gre
Christian

----------


## Girgl

Ich htte noch eine Frage, zum Verstndnis:
Ich habe nun lt. IMPP 191 Punkte. Nun bin ich durchgegangen und habe gezhlt, welche Antworten bei mir noch rot, aber mit einem Kreuz versehen sind. (Es sind drei) Nun habe ich quasi 191 Punkte von 317 gewerteten Fragen, richtig? Das bedeutet 317*0,6 = 190,2= 191 => bestanden. Stimmt das so? 
Danke. Hab die Berechnung immer noch nicht so richtig verstanden.

----------


## nbf83

Ja, das reicht. Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Auf der IMPP-Seite gibts in dem einen PDF (Bestehens- und Notengrenzen) unten so nen Link zur Ermittlung individueller Notengrenzen. Ich bruchte wegen Nachteilsausgleich 189 Punkte, habe aber nur 188 richtig, wenn man die rausgenommenen Fragen mit einbezieht. Mit 1 Punkt am Physikum vorbei. So ein F***!

----------


## jamee9191

Hallo zusammen , 
Nach den Offiziellen IMPP Ergebnisse ist bei mir die Anzahl  der richtigen Lsungen laut IMPP am ersten Tag 91 Punkte und am zweiten Tag 99 .. D.h Insgesamt 190 Punkte ... Reicht das zum Bestehen oder nicht ??????

----------


## Basti1311

und bei exakt 192 laut impp bei mir ist es dann egal, welche rausfallen, da ja 192 genau die 60 Prozent im normalfall sind?!

----------


## jamee9191

Hallo zusammen , 
Nach den Offiziellen IMPP Ergebnisse ist bei mir die Anzahl der richtigen Lsungen laut IMPP am ersten Tag 91 Punkte und am zweiten Tag 99 .. D.h Insgesamt 190 Punkte ... Und nach Nachteilsausgleich liegt die Bestehensgrenze bei mir 189 Punkte . Reicht das zum Bestehen oder nicht ??????

----------


## Muriel

Mal scharf nachdenken... hm... Du hast einen Punkt mehr als ntig,  tja, keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt reicht.

----------


## mem92

Hier kann jeder seine individuelle Notengrenze rechne lassen:
http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/NA/Index...dexNav&NAID=18

Zu beachten ist dass die Frage A23/B94 nicht bewertet wird. Medilearn hat die Frage als richtig bewertet, das heisst man muss mit einem Punkt weniger als was ML zeigt.

Viel Glck

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Mal scharf nachdenken... hm... Du hast einen Punkt mehr als ntig,  tja, keine Ahnung, ob das jetzt reicht.


Hmmm... Ich werfe mal die Daten in unseren Hochleistungscomputer und lass ihn rechnen. Ich denke in 4-6 Tagen habe ich die Antwort dann.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## clou9

wisst ihr zufllig wie lange man nun ungefhr auf den brief vom lpa warten muss  ....?

----------


## AdoreTheSea

Ein Freund hat heute schon den Brief vom LPA bekommen.

----------


## yolo

Hey Leute,

wie sehr kann man den individuellen Notengrenzen trauen? Bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich laut der medilearn Examensauswertung mit den IMPP Lsungen 286 Punkte hab. Laut meiner individuellen Notengrenze ist die Grenze fr ne 1 genau 286 Punkte. Bei 318 gewerteten Fragen sind das aber 89,9% also nicht mindestens 90% die man fr eine 1 braucht? Muss ich auerdem einen Punkt abziehen, weil die Frage B94 ganz rausgenommen wird? Ich hab nmlich nur eine der "falschen" Fragen falsch, trotzdem werden nur 318 Fragen gewertet und nicht 319. Find das irgendwie seltsam...

----------


## Feuerblick

Nun... mal kurz berlegen... das IMPP verffentlich die OFFIZIELLEN Notengrenzen (incl. Rechner) auf seiner Seite. Da sollte man seine Ergebnisse eintragen und berechnen lassen. Ob man denen dann trauen kann... ich wei ja nicht, ich wei ja nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## freak1

Bestanden (3) aber ich fand die Notenvergabe sehr unfair. Kann mich deswegen auch berhaupt nicht drber freuen. Aber was will man machen.  :Traurig:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hey, freak1, Kopf hoch. Du hast bestanden, das ist doch die Hauptsache! In mndlichen Prfungen spielt halt immer ein wenig Glck und Prfersubjektivitt mit rein, aber du bist durch! Lass das jetzt erstmal sacken, morgen kannst du dich sicher mehr darber freuen, den ganzen Spa hinter dir zu haben!  :Smilie:

----------


## Frau Dr. Mabuse

> Hier kann jeder seine individuelle Notengrenze rechne lassen:
> http://www.impp.de/IMPP2010/NA/Index...dexNav&NAID=18
> 
> Zu beachten ist dass die Frage A23/B94 nicht bewertet wird. Medilearn hat die Frage als richtig bewertet, das heisst man muss mit einem Punkt weniger als was ML zeigt.
> 
> Viel Glck


Was genau soll das bedeuten? Auf der Medilearn-Ergebnis-Seite steht in der Rubrik "Offizielle IMPP-Ergebnisse", da ich am 1. Tag 81 Punkte und am zweiten 107 Punkte erzielt habe; ich habe insgesamt also *188 Punkte*.

Nach Nachteilsausgleich liegt nun meine individuelle Bestehensgrenze laut IMPP ebenfalls bei exakt *188 Punkten*.

Habe ich nun bestanden oder nicht? Wenn ich von dem "Offiziellen IMPP-Ergebnis", wie es auf der Medilearn-Seite zu lesen steht, wirklich noch einen Punkt abziehen mte, wie Du behauptest, dann wre ich durchgefallen.

Wenn man der angegebenen Punktzahl aber trauen kann, habe ich bestanden. 

Wie sieht das jetzt aus? Kann mir da jemand von Euch etwas Genaueres dazu sagen?

Gre

----------


## freak1

Wenn ich das richtig sehe musst du einen Punkt abziehen da die o.g. Frage unbeantwortbar war, medilearn aber ABCDE als richtig wertet, was ja falsch ist da niemand dafr einen Punkt bekommt (auch nicht im Nachteilsausgleich).

Sicher weit du's aber erst mit dem Brief, viel Glck!

----------


## Feuerblick

Nun, wenn da "OFFIZIELLE IMPP-Ergebnisse" steht, dann sollte der Auswertung wohl zu trauen sein, oder? Und falls du gar nicht glauben willst, schau doch auf der IMPP-Seite nach - offizieller geht es dann nicht. Ist das denn so schwer??? Einziger Unsicherheitsfaktor sind dann noch Fehler beim bertragen der Antworten auf den Antwortbogen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Frau Dr. Mabuse

Hab' gerade mit der Medilearn-Hotline telefoniert. Der nette Mann dort meinte, da die angegebenen Ergebnisse vom IMPP selber seien und somit natrlich kein Punkt abzuziehen wre. Das hiee also: Punktlandung  :Grinnnss!:  

Aber mal abwarten, bis der Brief kommt ...

----------


## freak1

Die Frage ist ja ob die MediLearn Seite allen fr diese Frage einen Punkt gibt und wenn ja ob das IMPP das auch macht?

A(23) B(94) 	ABCDE 	2.7%	56.5%	19%	0.6%	21.2%

----------


## Frau Dr. Mabuse

Die Medilearn-Seite hat mir die Frage jedenfalls als Punkt gewertet; von daher gehe ich davon aus, da sie das bei allen so gemacht hat.

Aber tatschlich ist die entscheidende Frage, ob das IMPP das genauso handhabt, ob also eine als "unbeantwortbar" (u) eingestufte Aufgabe punktemig einfach ignoriert oder als Punkt gezhlt wird.

Medilearn ist sich da offenbar auch nicht mehr so sicher ...

Es bleibt nur abzuwarten ...

----------


## Miyu

Der Weihnachtsmann hat gesagt, am 24.12. ist Weihnachten. Kann ich dem trauen?!?!

----------


## Gesocks

Menschmensch, meine wirklich prachtvolle Prferkombo durfte sich heute an den Zitzen reinster Eloquenz und Prfungssouvernitt ergtzen! Der vorklinische Sachverstand beschrnkte sich aber in Richtung Physiologie und Biochemie.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Frau Dr. Mabuse

> Der Weihnachtsmann hat gesagt, am 24.12. ist Weihnachten. Kann ich dem trauen?!?!


hem... und was willst Du damit jetzt sagen?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

@ Gesocks, hast du es denn nun geschafft? Mein Sachverstand hat sich in der Anatomie ja auch mehr oder weniger verflchtigt und es hat trotzdem gereicht, also hoffe ich, dass es bei dir genauso war?  :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

Die Mndliche habe ich im Sack  :Grinnnss!:  Hat sogar richtig Spa gemacht!

Zugegebenermaen bin ich jetzt doch auch ein bisschen gespannt aufs schriftliche Ergebnis. (Fast-) Freisemester oder low effort Physikum, ich fnd beides ziemlich geil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Und ich hoffe, dass es schriftlich auch gereicht hat  :Smilie:

----------


## ukv35

hm Leute, tut mir echt total leid. Euch nervt das Thema sicher schon total. Aber ich bin gerade ziemlich aus dem Huschen, weil ich genau 188 Punkte laut Medi-Learn als Offizielles IMPP-Ergebniss habe. Laut Nachteilsausgleich habe ich eine Bestehensgrenze von 188 Punkten. Diese eine Frage, die irgendwie komplett nicht bewertet wird, hatte ich sowieso falsch. Bedeutet das dann ich habe bestanden, oder muss ich jetzt trotzdem irgendwo einen Punkt abziehen?

----------


## Feuerblick

Wieso bitte solltest du irgendwo noch irgendeinen Punkt abziehen mssen? Seltsame Frage. Einzig bertragungsfehler knnten dir noch ein Problem machen. Das erfhrst du erst, wenn du den Brief in der Hand hast  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ukv35

Hier im Forum wurde doch irgendwas davon geschrieben, das man wegen der einen Frage einen Punkt abziehen msste vom Ergebnis???

----------


## Feuerblick

Die hattest du doch sowieso falsch, schreibst du  :Nixweiss:  Und nicht alles, was hier im Forum steht, stimmt auch. Aber was auf der IMPP-Seite steht, das stimmt ganz sicher...

----------


## andreas_r

Also nichts genaues wei man nicht.

ABER: Bei mir sagt das IMPP folgendes auf der offiziellen individuellen Auswerte-Page:



Laut Grafik wird bei mir eine Frage rausgenommen. Es gibt aber dann nur 318 geltende Fragen. Es gab aber 320 Fragen. Also fehlt noch eine Frage! 320-1-1=318

Eine Frage die aber nicht in der Wertung auftaucht kann unmglich ein Punkt sein. Wenn es so wre das die Frage fr jeden ein Punkt ist, stnde bei mir 319.

Daher mein trauriger logischer Schluss. Wir haben alle einen Punkt weniger :grrrr....:

----------


## Feuerblick

Nun... eine Aufgabe gilt als unbeantwortbar, daher sind es fr alle (!) nur 319 gestellte Fragen. Plus sieben, die mehr als eine Antwort haben und damit, falls man eine davon genannt hat, als richtig gewertet werden und deren Bestehensgrenze dann individuell berechnet wird. Sieht man doch in deiner Tabelle... ACHT Fragen haben in der Lsungsbersicht ein rotes Kreuz, aber eine davon die Anmerkung (u) als unbeantwortbar. Bleiben noch sieben fr die o.g. Tabelle... Ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen???
Nachzulesen hier

----------


## ukv35

Genau, also verstehe ich nicht, warum man dann noch einen Punkt abziehen sollte. Oh man voll schlimm. Am besten gehe ich ins Bett und hoffe das morgen der Brief kommt...die mndliche hatte ich schon letztes Mal bestanden, also hoffe ich einfach ganz doll das ich den Brief schon frher bekomme.

----------


## Miyu

> hem... und was willst Du damit jetzt sagen?


Das wei nur das IMPP.

----------


## ukv35

Ach so, jetzt wei ich was ihr meint. Medi-Learn hat allen fr die Frage 94 einen Punkt geben bei der offiziellen IMPP-Lsung. Und wenn die Frage komplett raus geht, gibts dafr auch keinen Punkt, d.h. man hat einen Punkt weniger als was hier bei Medi-Learn als offizielles IMPP Ergebnis angegeben wird.

----------


## Feuerblick

Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran, seine Lsungen einfach mal mit dem oben verlinkten pdf zu vergleichen und anhand dessen dann mal die Punktzahl und Bestehensgrenze auszurechnen? Da passieren dann garantiert keine Bewertungsfehler mehr  :Nixweiss:

----------


## rqt84

klinik yessssssssssssssssssss Vorklinik Bye  :Party:

----------


## Frau Dr. Mabuse

> Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran, seine Lsungen einfach mal mit dem oben verlinkten pdf zu vergleichen und anhand dessen dann mal die Punktzahl und Bestehensgrenze auszurechnen? Da passieren dann garantiert keine Bewertungsfehler mehr


Daran ist berhaupt nichts schwer. Aber offenbar hast Du das Problem noch nicht begriffen ...

Im offiziellen Lsungsbogen des IMPPs ist die Frage A23/B94 als (u) = "unbeantwortbar" gekennzeichnet. Intuitiv einleuchtend wre es m. E. nun, da diese Frage fr niemanden einen Punkt bringt, weil sie ja nicht zutreffend zu beantworten ist.

Medilearn hat bei dieser Frage aber _allen_ einen Punkt gegeben (was ich schn finde), war sich auf Nachfrage jedoch nicht mehr definitiv sicher, ob das auch wirklich korrekt ist oder nicht [ob das (u) im Lsungsbogen also als Punkt fr alle zu werten ist oder nicht]. Das wei eben nur das IMPP - das dummerweise seit gestern, 12 Uhr, im Wochenende ist.

Wir knnten die Frage hier vor Montag nur mit Sicherheit beantworten, wenn jemand den Brief bereits bekommen htte und uns hier aufklrt - andernfalls heit es warten.

----------


## Feuerblick

Nun, da steht "die Frage gilt als nicht gestellt" und wie man oben sieht, bekommt jemand mit sechs der sieben  rsusgenommenem Fragen eine  Fragenanzahl von 318 angezeigt... Also (und frher war das ganz selbstverstndlich) kein Punkt und nur 319 Fragen gesamt.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kandra

> Nun, da steht "die Frage gilt als nicht gestellt" und wie man oben sieht, bekommt jemand mit sechs der sieben  rsusgenommenem Fragen eine  Fragenanzahl von 318 angezeigt... Also (und frher war das ganz selbstverstndlich) kein Punkt und nur 319 Fragen gesamt.


Bei der Medi-Learn-Auswertung bekommt man den Punkt fr die Frage aber anscheinend. Und das ist das Problem, dass hier viele ansprechen ;) Die einzige Mglichkeit wirklich sicher zu sein ist, seine Punkte anhand der IMPP-Ergebnisse selber auszuzhlen und sich nicht auf Medi-Learn zu verlassen. Wobei mir das vllig egal ist. Ob ich 204 oder 205 Punkte habe ist mir vllig wumpe, ndert ja nichts ^^

----------


## Mebahel

Haben die MarbugerMitglieder unter euch schon ein offizielles Ergebnis bekommen?

----------


## Feuerblick

> Also nichts genaues wei man nicht.
> 
> ABER: Bei mir sagt das IMPP folgendes auf der offiziellen individuellen Auswerte-Page:
> 
> Anhang 26469
> 
> Laut Grafik wird bei mir eine Frage rausgenommen. Es gibt aber dann nur 318 geltende Fragen. Es gab aber 320 Fragen. Also fehlt noch eine Frage! 320-1-1=318
> 
> Eine Frage die aber nicht in der Wertung auftaucht kann unmglich ein Punkt sein. Wenn es so wre das die Frage fr jeden ein Punkt ist, stnde bei mir 319.
> ...


Anscheinend ist es aber schon schon klar, wenn man die offziellen Lsungen des IMPP nimmt. 319 gewertete Fragen... Daher ja auch immer und immer wieder: Nehmt bei Unklarheiten die offiziellen Lsungen und individuellen Grenzen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Euch allen Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Physikum, ich hoffe ich kann mich nchstes Jahr um die Zeit auch auf die Klinik freuen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## damdam

Kommen die Lsungen per Einschreiben- sprich: muss man in der Stadt sein- oder werden sie in den Briefkasten geworfen?

----------


## clou9

hat denn schon jemand die briefe vom lpa bekommen ...?

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Also ich nicht ...

----------


## freak1

Hier in Bochum soweit ich wei auch noch nichts.

----------


## Miss_H

In Mnchen werden sie frhestens am 23. gedruckt und verschickt.

----------


## Nilani

So, morgen msste der nchste Magdeburger dran sein, oder wars heute?! Und sonst? Ist der Rest durch? Ich drck gern noch ein paar Dumchen

----------


## unc89

Ich hatte heute mein Zeugnis im Briefkasten. Kein Einschreiben, einfach so. Mein Prfungsamt ist RLP.

----------


## Gesocks

Ergebnismitteilung. Ich glaub's nicht.

----------


## Anatom90

> In Mnchen werden sie frhestens am 23. gedruckt und verschickt.


Hast du da nachgefragt oder woher weit du das?  :Smilie:

----------


## paul3110

Ich habe grad mal im LPA Mnchen angerufen. Eine Mitarbeiterin ist noch im Urlaub und kommt erst Montag zurck. Der Kerl war sehr nett und hat mir erklrt wie es dann so anluft. Erstmal bekommen sie vom impp die Unterlagen wo jeder Stundent nicht nach Name, sondern einer Nummer sortiert ist. Nach sortieren und einordnen knnen sie dann irgendwie anfangen die Zeugnisse zu drucken. Ausserdem laugfen glaube ich noch mndliche Prfungen bis Freitag d. 20.09. Erst wenn das alles durch ist knnen sie weiterarbeiten. Heit: In Mnchen bekommen wir die Zeugnisse erst frhestens in einer Woche, ich rechne aber eher mit 10 Tagen.  

Liebe Gre

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Bekommt man direkt das Zeugnis? Ich dachte immer, dass man vorher noch eine ergebnismitteilung der schriftlichen Prfung bekommt. Liege ich da falsch?

----------


## Gesocks

Bei uns gab's heute auch erstmal nur eine Ergebnismitteilung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## smw1989

Erstmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch all denen die heute aufatmen konnten ;)
An Euch richtet sich auch meine Frage... wurde der eine Punkt fr die als unbeantwortbar geltende Frage nun gegeben oder einfach weggelassen?
Danke fr Eure Antworten!!!

----------


## Gesocks

Die Aufgabe gilt als nicht gestellt.

----------


## Anatom90

In Mnchen laufen die mndlichen bis zum 16.9
Das msste also schon gelaufen sein und ich glaube die Unterlagen
vom IMPP haben die schon bekommen!
Ist halt nur nicht leicht fr 670 Leute alles schnell fertig zu stellen!

----------


## Anatom90

> Bei uns gab's heute auch erstmal nur eine Ergebnismitteilung


Darf man dir gratulieren??

----------


## Gesocks

Standesgem habe ich mein Semester mal angepasst - man darf!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anatom90

Haha sauber Glckwunsch!!!!!!

----------


## Kandra

> In Mnchen laufen die mndlichen bis zum 16.9
> Das msste also schon gelaufen sein und ich glaube die Unterlagen
> vom IMPP haben die schon bekommen!
> Ist halt nur nicht leicht fr 670 Leute alles schnell fertig zu stellen!


Das Problem ist, dass die immer zu den besten Zeiten nur alleine in der Bude sitzen. Der Herr N. ist anscheinend im Moment ja auch wieder alleine, da wunderts mich nicht, dass die erst in 10 Tagen irgendwas rausschicken knnen. Ich wei, dass die unterbesetzt sind und das nicht mit Absicht machen, aber ich frage mich schon, wieso man den Urlaub nicht so timen kann, dass zu den Hauptaktivittszeiten, also kurz vor Anmeldeschluss zum Staatsexamen und zur Notenbekanntgabe, alle Mitarbeiter im Prfungsamt da sind...

----------


## Miss_H

Also ich war beim LPA und habe auch mit Herrn N. gesprochen. Zeugnisse werden ab dem 23. gedruckt. Etwas Vorlufiges gibt es in Mnchen auf jeden Fall nicht. Man bekommt sofort das Zeugnis und theoretisch ist das ab dem 24. mglich.

----------


## Peace-Maker

Hallo Liebe Leute,

Ich habe mal ein Frage und zwar hat eine Freundin von mir heute die Ergebnisse vom shriftlichen bekommen, da sie morgen mndliche hat, versuche ich es rauszufinden. Bei ihr steht Bestehungsgrenze 186 ihre Punktzahl 185, klar jeder denkt jetzt schade 1 Punkt und durchgefallen, aber jetzt kommt es unten drunter bei der Note steht, aufrung der Nachteilsausgleichregelung 14 Abs. 4 der Approbationsordnung wird die schriftliche Prfung mit der Note ausreichend bewertet, natrlich fragt man sich jetzt bestanden oder nicht ? Ihr Zeugnis hat sie natrlich noch nicht wiel sie morgen erst mndliche hat, jetzt versteht natrlich keiner was Sache ist, wisst ihr was genaues ?

hab nochmal einen Link fr euch:

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/_a...240500002.html

da steht das nochmal aber leider fr mcih nicht 100 % verstandlich

ich danke euch vielmals !

----------


## Peace-Maker

ich finde es so seltsam ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wenn da eine Note steht sollte es bestanden sein.

----------


## unc89

Ich finde so etwas ist ein guter Grund mal im Landesprfungsamt anzurufen...

----------


## freak1

In Bochum (LPA Dsseldorf) sind heute die Ergebnisse - und fr die die ihre mndliche schon hatten - auch die Zeugnisse gekommen.

----------


## Anatom90

Ach Mensch...bin ich froh wenn ich den Kram auch endlich hab...will mit dem Thema abschlieen und es nicht die ganze Zeit im Hinterkopf behalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gummibr*

Endlich hat der Spuk ein Ende  :Smilie: 
Die Mndliche war zwar letzten Endes nicht so schlimm, aber ich war die Tage vorher viieel nervser^^

----------


## tuerklinke1993

endlich ist das zeugnis da  :hmmm...:  auf geht's in die klinik

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Bei mir auch!! Jetzt kann ich mich endgltig von hier verabschieden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab mein Zeugnis heute auch bekommen. <3 Bye Bye, Vorklinik!

----------


## Sticks

Auch bei mir ist es offiziell. Auch wenn ich ein paar weniger Punkte habe als hier angegeben, es an der Note aber nichts ndert bin ich zufrieden den Brief heute bekommen zu haben. 
Ich verabschiede mich hier noch nicht ganz, man kann ich Erfahrungen weiter geben. Aber, Bye Vorklinik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Pheefke

Ihr habts alle gut  :Smilie: . Bei uns dauerts wohl bis Ende September , Anfang Oktober, da die gute Dame, die das ganze bearbeitet mal schn ihren Jahresurlaub macht...  Hab heute mal dort angerufen, wenigsten stehe ich nicht auf den "ominsen Zettel". Ist ja auch mal was.

Erholt Euch gut und nochmal Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!

----------


## Anatom90

> Ihr habts alle gut . Bei uns dauerts wohl bis Ende September , Anfang Oktober, da die gute Dame, die das ganze bearbeitet mal schn ihren Jahresurlaub macht...  Hab heute mal dort angerufen, wenigsten stehe ich nicht auf den "ominsen Zettel". Ist ja auch mal was.


Bei uns in Mnchen genauso!! Echt tzend...die knnten ihren Urlaub auch mal besser planen....

----------


## freak1

Das kann man sich auch nur als Beamter erlauben. In jedem normalen Betrieb wrde der Urlaub nicht genehmigt oder die Kndigung erfolgen!

----------


## Anatom90

Naja...sind auch nur Menschen...aber fr uns ist das auch bld...wir wollen ja schlielich endlich mit dem Thema abschlieen!
Hab schon berlegt da anzurufen und zu fragen, ob die mir einfach sagen knnen, wie die schriftliche ausgefallen ist, damit ich es endlich offiziell hab...

----------


## freak1

Ganz ehrlich, wenn es nur die _eine_ Frau ist die das macht dann hat sie ihren Urlaub auch _mit Absicht_ genau da hingelegt - Wahrscheinlich wollte sie sich die tag tglichen Anrufe nicht anhren und hat sich gedacht: Ihr mich auch.

----------


## Pheefke

Echt gut, die lernfreie zeit gerade. So langsam Check ich auch, dass es vorbei ist😉. Mal kein PflegePraktikum, kein Testat oder nerviges Biochemiepraktikum in den Ferien.wusste gar nicht mehr wie entspannend das sein kann. Es gibt so viele schne Dinge , die man tun kann und die absolut mal gar nichts mit Lernen zu tun haben.😄

----------


## Gummibr*

Ich bemitleide nur meine Kommilitonen, die erst am 2.10. Mndliche haben. Und am 10.10 ist schon die Einfhrungsveranstaltung zur Klinik..

----------


## Anatom90

> Ich bemitleide nur meine Kommilitonen, die erst am 2.10. Mndliche haben. Und am 10.10 ist schon die Einfhrungsveranstaltung zur Klinik..


Alter...wie kann man denn so spt noch mndliche haben? Die tun mir aber auch echt Leid  :Frown:

----------


## smanpodg

Dachte wir Erlanger sind mit 23.09.-26.09. spt dran... Aber Eure Dozentenelite muss wohl noch lnger urlauben vom gestressten Forschungsalltag in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit...  Haben wir doch Mitleid mit den Armen! Legen wir virtuell einen Kranz nieder, am Denkmal des von Burnout und berforderung geplagten Hochschullehrers!

----------


## smanpodg

Habe Heute diesen Brief vom IMPP bekommen ;) Man bekommt also eine Antwort. Aber das Porto htten die sich sparen knnen^^

----------


## Sticks

Ich versteh das mit dem Nachteilsverbot trotzdem nicht so ganz. Wenn ich vergleiche was ich angekreuzt habe hier bei Medilearn htte ich laut den offiziellen Ergebnissen 8 Punkte mehr haben mssen. Aufgefallen ist mir, dass ich fnf von den "angefochtenen" Fragen richtig htte. Die anderen drei Punkte lassen wir mal ausser Acht oder stecken sie in die bertragungsfehler Schublade. Zum Glck hat das an meiner Note nichts gendert, aber htte ich ein paar Punkte weniger gehabt wre ich auf einmal schlechter gewesen. Wie kann das sein? Wo sind die 5 (8) Punkte hin?

----------


## Muriel

Du hast x/312 Punkten richtig. Da das an der Note im Vergleich zu x+5/320 nichts ndert,  stehen erstere auf Deiner Ergebnismitteilung. Wrest Du an einer Notengrenze und die zustzlichen fnf Punkte bei entsprechend hherer Gesamtpunktzahl wrden sich positiv auswirken,  so bekmest Du die gut geschrieben.

----------


## Anatom90

> Du hast x/312 Punkten richtig. Da das an der Note im Vergleich zu x+5/320 nichts ndert,  stehen erstere auf Deiner Ergebnismitteilung. Wrest Du an einer Notengrenze und die zustzlichen fnf Punkte bei entsprechend hherer Gesamtpunktzahl wrden sich positiv auswirken,  so bekmest Du die gut geschrieben.


Das war mir ja gar nicht klar! Danke dir!!

----------


## Sticks

> Du hast x/312 Punkten richtig. Da das an der Note im Vergleich zu x+5/320 nichts ndert,  stehen erstere auf Deiner Ergebnismitteilung. Wrest Du an einer Notengrenze und die zustzlichen fnf Punkte bei entsprechend hherer Gesamtpunktzahl wrden sich positiv auswirken,  so bekmest Du die gut geschrieben.


Aber trotzdem fllt der % Satz bei mir schlechter aus, oder nicht? Auch wenn es an der Note nichts ndert ist der %Wert doch verflscht.

----------


## freak1

Es gilt erstmal: Die Punkte werden nicht gewertet. Die restlichen Punkte werden gezhlt, ich sag jetzt mal als Beispiel offiziell hast du 185/312 Punkten (Bestehensgrenze 186). Du hast von den eliminierten aber 3 richtig angekreuzt, das darf dir ja nicht zum Nachteil gereichen! Also wird fr *jeden* Studenten individuell nochmal berechnet ob sich die Note gendert htte, wenn die Frage gewertet worden wre.

Bestehensgrenze normal: 0,78 * 237,2 = 185,016 == 186Punkte
Im Verhltnis zu den gewerteten Punkten brauchtest du also: 185,016/312 = 59,3%
Wenn die Fragen gewertet worden wren httest du 188 Punkte gehabt, allerdings sind dann ja 315 fragen "gewertet" worden und zu beachten, also steigt die Notengrenze an:

Bestehensgrenze mit 3 Punkten aus Nachteilsausgleich: 59,3% * 315 = 186,795 == 187Punkte

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, du hast dank Nachteilsausgleich bestanden! Auf dem Zeugnis steht  dann aber glaube ich trotzdem 185 Punkte, Bestehensgrenze 186. Nach Berechnung unter Beachtung der Regelungen fr Nachteilsausgleich wird die Arbeit mit der Note "ausreichend" bewertet.

Mehr als 1en Punkt kann man aber mit dem Nachteilsausgleich nicht wirklich ausgleichen, es spielt also wirklich nur an diesen knappen knappen Geschichten eventuell eine Rolle.

----------


## Nilani

Ist das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen, dass sich Kyu noch nicht gemeldet hat??

----------


## Anatom90

Hat jemand aus Mnchen schon seine Sachen bekommen??

Ich hab noch nix....

----------


## Miss_H

N, aber es kann nicht mehr so lange dauern. Gestern hat Frau G. fleiig die Zeugnisse eingettet und es lag schon ein groer fertiger Stapel auf dem Tisch.

----------


## Anatom90

Okay gut... hatte jetzt nur etwas Panik  :Smilie:  
Solange ich kein Einschreiben bekomme...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

So...und auch bei mir kam heute endlich das Zeugnis!!! Ich bin dann mal raus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_H

Menno bei mir kam noch nichts  :Frown:  Vielleicht dann morgen?!

----------


## ivanolko

Hallo,Leute,ich habe dieses Jahr das Physikum zum 3 mal nicht bestanden, ich bin 31, habe eine Tochter und bin jetzt ganz am  Ende. Ich weiss berhaupt nicht was ich jetzt machen soll, ich bin einfach fertig, Medizin war fr mich einfach Leben und 2 Punkte hat mir gefehlt. Im Ausland kann ich auch wegen meine Tochter nicht weiter studieren. Bitte um die Rat und Hilfe!Danke.

----------


## smanpodg

Ich gebe dir diesen einen Rat, denn es gibt keinen anderen: Akzeptiere es, suche dir einen anderen Beruf. Es gibt keine Mglichkeit, ein viertes Mal anzutreten. Sofern das Ergebnis fest steht... ist es vorbei... 

Sehr schade..

----------


## Anatom90

Die einzige Mglichkeit wre wirklich im Ausland zu studieren...aber da du ja eine Tochter hast wird das echt schwierig..vielleicht kannst du das ja nochmal genauer mit deiner Familie besprechen und schauen ob das mit dem Ausland doch noch irgendwie klappt....

----------


## Kandra

So, mein Zeugnis ist auch da  :Smilie:  Leider hats wohl mit der TU nicht geklappt, dann muss ich wohl morgen beim LMU-Dekanat den Telefonterror starten ^^

----------


## Muriel

Welche Vorteile htte denn die TU? Kenne mich bei Euch gar nicht aus, daher die Frage.

----------


## Kandra

> Welche Vorteile htte denn die TU? Kenne mich bei Euch gar nicht aus, daher die Frage.


Grter Vorteil fr mich: Alles an einem Platz (Rechts der Isar), kein doofes rumgependel zwischen Innenstadt und Grohadern (das mal eben genau auf der anderen Seite von Mnchen liegt und ich fahr ja nach Mnchen alleine schon 30km..).
Ansonsten Arbeits-freundlicher, sprich weniger Pflichtveranstaltungen und man hat mehr Gestaltungsmglichkeiten, was den Stundenplan angeht (UND: Der Stundenplan ist zumindest grob jetzt schon online, an der LMU bekomme ich den 4 Tage bevors los geht. Ist super, wenn man dem Chef quasi erst Freitag sagen kann, ob man ab Montag berhaupt noch auftaucht..)

Ich muss jetzt halt versuchen, mglichst viele Veranstaltungen in der Innenstadt zu bekommen, damit ich wenigstens nicht stndig nach Grohadern raus muss.

----------


## Muriel

Klingt ziemlich tzend  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Kandra

Jup, aber da muss ich jetzt wohl durch. Immerhin hat die LMU die bessere Lehre (auch aufgrund der vielen Pflichtveranstaltungen), ein kleiner Trost ;)

----------


## dwx79

Hi, hab das gleiche Problem . . . weisst du wann die Bescheide kommen?

----------

